# Barabba ha un problema



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.

Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......

Io sono vedovo e niente mi proibisce di fare conoscenze, sopratutto dopo la frequenza mia su un forum di incontri che è finito con la mia cancellazione da me richiesta. Troppe squinternate vicine alla mia età, che cercano soltanto moneta e non si batte un chiodo, senza contare le menate, e tutte le storie che mi sono sorbizzato......al diavolo

Però con questa, molto più giovane di me, da quella festa ha cominciato a telefonare, fare in mdo di vedermi nonostante aveva un ragazzo di una trentina di anni credo, che comunque la trattava male e secondo me con poco affetto.........e anche secondo lei.

Quindi abbiamo incominciato a vederci e lei ha mollato il tipo dopo nemmeno un mese.....diciamo che per me è tutta roba regalata il tempo che passo con lei, ma il problema è l'età sua.......essendo più giovane di me io vado alla grande, e anche lei dice così, però quando mi trovo in compagnia di amici miei con le lro mogli, queste se possono vanno giù pesante nei miei confronti.

Ababstanza incazzato ho parlato anche con i miei figli e le nuore: risposte:

papà sei abbastanza grande da sapere cosa fai.........se ci stai bene restaci..questo il minore di trentacinque anni

papà come ti ha detto mio fratello, tu le nostre divisioni patrimoniali le hai già fatte dieci anni fa e adesso puoi fare quello che vuoi però non ci fare solo fare figure del menga......poi vedi tu se ci stai bene tienila che noi non abbiamo nientte da dire             questo il maggiore di 40 anni

Una delle mie nuore   si diverta perchè la vita a un certo punto finisce e stia solo attento anon esagerare

l'altra nuora:  io non condivido perchè sono molto cattolica ma non le impedisco certanmente di frequentarla se la cosa le piace...

A questo punto i problemi me li stanno creando le mogli deglia mici a cui non voglio rinunciare per la partita di carte, per i divertimenti quando usciamo insieme e via dicendo.....ma le loro mogli giocano contro alla grande....fastidioso addirittura

Il problema è che da quello che ho capito, a loro da fastidio che io ho 66 anni e lei 23......questa ragaza bella, studia, lavora per mantenersi e ha anche un ottimo stipendio da impiegata, non mi chiede nulla se non di andare fuori a cena una volta asettimana, qualche volta anche la domenica e nemmeno in posti di lusso, discute con capacità di quasi ogni possibile discussione e sta dando esami per l'università perchè vuole pure laurearsi..........non ho ancora sborsato un becco di un quattrino e regalini pochi, direi il minimo che la piacevolezza della sua compagnia mi porta a fare....e a letto non è nemmeno male. E oltretutto si sta bena in sua compagnia..........lei dice che ha provato due persone diverse e io sono meglio dell'altro come persona.....poi non ho comunque un aspettod ecrepito anzi dimostro una decina di anni meno.....c'è da dire che io la rispetto e non la offendo come faceva il precedente che aveva, oltre a usarle gentilezze che per me sono le stesse che usavo a suo tempo con mia moglie.....un mazzo di fiori, qualche scatola di cioccolatini, cose così.......dov'è il male?

Consigli? perchè sono talmente spiazzato che se va avanti così rischio di fare una fesseria e mollarla, anche se non credo che lo farò, ma queste stronze.......


:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> io ho 66 anni e lei 23



Sii saggio, goditi questa magnifica grazia, questo dono della sorte, questo fiore, sapendo fin d'ora e ricordandolo, che non durerà. Auguri di cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Per me sei una provocazione. Se siete veri penso che la ragazza abbia bisogno di chiarirsi e anche tu. Mi domando che scambio possiate avere. Frequenti una ragazza giovane per tuo figlio.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...



goditi la storia e non badare a nessno...
avrai pure il diritto di fare ciò che ti pare con chi ti pare ...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

ho conosciuto e conosco tutt'ora una coppia dove la differenza di età era abissale 
ora purteoppo non sono più coppia ma perchè lui purtroppo è deceduto , quando si sonp conosciuti 
lui aveva all'incirca sui 70 anni vedovo lei poteva averne 25 o 27 criticati a non finire poco tempo dopo lei 
rimase in cinta non ti dico le male lingue( per lo più" stronze" che non hanno un cazzo da fare se non farsi i cazzi degli altri)  quante ne hanno dette , si sono sposati lei era felice e lui pure ...
Lei era innamoratissima di lui e gelosissima , gelosissima anche quando lui ormai aveva gia 91 anni , si vedeva dai suoi occhi e da come ne parlava ,si vedeva da come arrivava subito quando per troppo tempo mi soffermavo a parlare con lui...avrebbe voluto un altrom figlio da lui e lui anche da lei ...
Tutto questo per  dire che comunque insieme e a dispetto delle malelingue hanno passati insieme ancora ben 24 anni...
Per cui goditela


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Vivitela e di ai tuoi amici che se ti vogliono bene facciano capire alle mogli di farsi i cazzi loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


Ma io mene fregherei delle mogli degli amici ... In tutta onestà ... Anzi direi loro"care signore mantenere vi in salute che se schioppate poi i vostri mariti cominceranno ad uscire con una diciottenne" come dire pan per focaccia ...ciao :smile::smile:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


La tua missiva mi consente di introdurre un argomento tanto periglioso quanto dilettevole;l'invidia e la bile delle vecchie racchie invidiose e biliose.
I tuoi figli ti dicono giustamente di godertela,la ragazza sta bene con te e tu con lei,siete economicamente indipendenti,non c'e' altro da dire.
La nuora integralista cristiana merita la stessa apprensione di una cacca di piccione pestata con la ruota dell'automobile.
E le acidita' delle vecchie bagasce mogli degli amici hanno l'unico effetto di corrodere le fogne da cui escono quei gorgheggi.
Tu stai bene,sono loro che stanno male.
Cavoli loro,non certo tuoi.
Goditela!
E buona estate.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

sarà, ma per questa ragazza il divario è veramente enorme e se fossi sua madre non ne penserei bene.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua missiva mi consente di introdurre un argomento tanto periglioso quanto dilettevole;l'invidia e la bile delle vecchie racchie invidiose e biliose.
> I tuoi figli ti dicono giustamente di godertela,la ragazza sta bene con te e tu con lei,siete economicamente indipendenti,non c'e' altro da dire.
> La nuora integralista cristiana merita la stessa apprensione di una cacca di piccione pestata con la ruota dell'automobile.
> E le acidita' delle vecchie bagasce mogli degli amici hanno l'unico effetto di corrodere le fogne da cui escono quei gorgheggi.
> ...


goditela a lui....e lei le  vecchie racchie a lei cosa potranno mai invidiare?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> goditela a lui....e lei le vecchie racchie a lei cosa potranno mai invidiare?


Secondo me non le invidiano niente.
Semplicemente non accettano che un uomo che potrebbe essere il loro marito ha una storia con una donna così giovane


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> goditela a lui....e lei le vecchie racchie a lei cosa potranno mai invidiare?


D'accordo,una volta ogni tanto lo siamo tutti,penso...
pero'confesso pure che vedendo la foto della mia''amica'',postata su Fb,assieme ad altri suoi amici...mi son sentito molto...spaesato.E non ci sono 40 anni di differenza come qua'..Mini!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non le invidiano niente.
> Semplicemente non accettano che un uomo che potrebbe essere il loro marito ha una storia con una donna così giovane


nella vita tutto è possibile e qualche esempio magari ci sarà...ma qui il divario è veramente enorme .per quanta sintonia ci possa essere fra loro lei ha diritto ad altro futuro, secondo me.
ma sto ragionando da madre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Ragazze a me piace da morire uno che è un bel po' più vecchio di me, una decina d'anni e mi piaceva anche quando ero giovane. Ma se adesso avessi ventanni lo troverei un vecchietto patetico, non è mica il trentenne di allora, anche se devo ancora vederne uno della sua età meglio di lui. Anche come dialogo lo trovo interessante ma è noiosissimo per una persona giovane con continui riferimenti a cose vissute di cui una giovane non sa nulla. E tutte le mie amiche mi chiedevano perché mai mi piacesse un vecchio. E me lo chiedono anche adesso :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...



Se siete entrambi consenzienti godetevi la vostra storia che alla fine a parere mio non può avere un proseguimento.
A chi scassa mostra il dito medio e digli c'è chi può e chi non può, io può. 
Ma scusa a 66 anni ti poni problemi con della persone che dovrebbero soltanto farsi i cabbasisi propri?


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà, ma per questa ragazza il divario è veramente enorme e se fossi sua madre non ne penserei bene.


La madre costituisce già un problema per la mia compagna, in quanto risiede nel paese straniero in cui è nata...la ragazza se ne è venuta via da sola stufa di vedere il padre che pichciava la madre e questa subiva.........ora la va a trovare ogni mese e sipaga il biglietto da sola........la madre ragiona con il modo che piuttosto che restare sola è meglioprenderle da quello che le aiuta tirare grande il fratellino che ha......su noi non dice nulla.........


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> goditela a lui....e lei le  vecchie racchie a lei cosa potranno mai invidiare?


A lei le lei invidiano l'eta'.
A lui i lui invidiano il fatto di non avere una vecchia rompicoglioni che rompe i coglioni.
E di doversela tenere.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ...lei dice che ha provato due persone diverse e io sono meglio dell'altro come persona.....poi non ho comunque un aspettod ecrepito anzi dimostro una decina di anni meno.....c'è da dire che io la rispetto e non la offendo come faceva il precedente che aveva, oltre a usarle gentilezze che per me sono le stesse che usavo a suo tempo con mia moglie.....un mazzo di fiori, qualche scatola di cioccolatini, cose così.......dov'è il male?
> 
> Consigli? perchè sono talmente spiazzato che se va avanti così rischio di fare una fesseria e mollarla, anche se non credo che lo farò, ma queste stronze.......
> 
> ...


Questa sì che è vera pedagogia!
Nell'antica Grecia infatti era sempre la persona d'esperienza che si appaiava al novellino per educarlo e renderlo edotto sulle questioni della vita, dell'amore e della sapienza.
Lei è senz'altro più scafata di quanto lo sei tu e perciò ti ha preso sotto la sua ala protettrice e benevola perfarti evolvere da Bulbasaur a Venusaur!
Cioè, tutti sanno che quando vai a slappare col basso devi fare delle minchiate portentose e spappola-budella, e non è richiesto davvero altro se non che saltino gli intestini, ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno he obietterà che devi avere un jazzbass per produrre un certo tipo di sound e tutto il resto è feccia, altri ti sputeranno in bocca mentre lucidano il loro musicman ed altri ancora si smanetteranno altezzosi davanti al loro rickenbacker non condividendo con te neppure uno schizzetto; allo stesso modo sono le donne per gli uomini e forse anche peggio.
Poi ci sono i cani, i quali sono animali fedeli e che bagnati fanno un odore nauseante anche se li hai portati dallo shampista il giorno prima, ma io mi vorrei soffermare sulla fedeltà.
Cioè, hai presente 'cane e padrone'? Ecco, basta il titolo. La questione che si pone è tuttavia la seguente: il cane si interessa dell'età del padrone?
Ma i cani non sanno leggere, oppure sanno leggere e ci fanno intendere di non saperlo fare, il che comunque è la stessa cosa per la nostra dissertazione ed il punto della questione è che, finchè c'è un rapporto di leale subordinazione, l'età non conta.
Cioè, età del cane non conta e può anche essere vecchio, perchè quella del padrone conta assai!
Infine ci sono gli amici, i quali sono liberi di avere le mogli che si meritano.
E loro, ste mogli, ci hanno l'invidia perchè si sono sposate uomini troppo giovani e la pensione di reversibilità la vedono col binocolo!
Sparlando di te sottolineano solo i loro gravi errori pregressi.
Incompetenti!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La madre costituisce già un problema per la mia compagna, in quanto risiede nel paese straniero in cui è nata...la ragazza se ne è venuta via da sola stufa di vedere il padre che pichciava la madre e questa subiva.........ora la va a trovare ogni mese e sipaga il biglietto da sola........la madre ragiona con il modo che piuttosto che restare sola è meglioprenderle da quello che le aiuta tirare grande il fratellino che ha......su noi non dice nulla.........


no comment, ho capito


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazze a me piace da morire uno che è un bel po' più vecchio di me, una decina d'anni e mi piaceva anche quando ero giovane. Ma se adesso avessi ventanni lo troverei un vecchietto patetico, non è mica il trentenne di allora, anche se devo ancora vederne uno della sua età meglio di lui. Anche come dialogo lo trovo interessante ma è noiosissimo per una persona giovane con continui riferimenti a cose vissute di cui una giovane non sa nulla. E tutte le mie amiche mi chiedevano perché mai mi piacesse un vecchio. E me lo chiedono anche adesso :mexican:



Io sono tutto fuorche patetico e tantomeno parlo di ricordi...........io vivo il momento e provo schifo pe ri miei coetanei che parlano soltanto di prostata, malattie, reumatismi e cose del genere.....io faccio un ottimo sport   la bicicletta e sono di aspetto ottimo.......molti amici di sport si attaccano a me in giro perchè loro stessi sono ammuffiti prima del tempo e praticamente devo farmi un calendario per gstire le varie richieste di uscire in compgania loro perchè mi dicono anche uomini ch eio sono divertente...........


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Loro anche avevano una grande differenza d'età e hanno avuto 8 figli e un lungo matrimonio (fino alla morte di lui).


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A lei le lei invidiano l'eta'.
> A lui i lui invidiano il fatto di non avere una vecchia rompicoglioni che rompe i coglioni.
> E di doversela tenere.


infatti è una meravigliosa età con una vita davanti....
e tutti state dicendo a lui goditela, dimenticando che dall'altra parte c'è chi avrebbe diritto ad altro  e se si legge la storia anche tra le righe si capiscono tante cose


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella vita tutto è possibile e qualche esempio magari ci sarà...ma qui il divario è veramente enorme .per quanta sintonia ci possa essere fra loro lei ha diritto ad altro futuro, secondo me.
> ma sto ragionando da madre


Credo che Barabba sappia bene che il rischio che possa non durare esiste
Lei ha diritto a un futuro e nessuno le impedisce di averlo con lui.
Non ho capito da quanto tempo si frequentano, magari è una storia così, ma non capisco perchè non viverla
Da mamma, esattamente come te sarei preoccupata ma se la vedessi serena, rispettata e amata mi adatterei alla situazione


----------



## Calipso (5 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Barabba!..... Il divario è davvero grande....Per quanto per vissuto, esperienze e approccio alla vita ci sono ragazze molto giovani attratte da uomini maturi.

 L'età in realtà, io credo, non conta particolarmente quando si tratta di avere una "storiella" nella quale io non ci vedo niente di male. E' sul lungo periodo che ho delle perplessità (lei non ha ancora avuto le esperienze che tu invece hai già provato...questo potrebbe creare in lei delle necessità diverse alle quali ad un certo punto tu potresti non rispondere) 

Anyway.... io non ho mai frequentato uomini maturi ma una mia amica è felicemente sposata e mamma di una bambina con un uomo di quasi 30 anni più grande di lei. Le malelingue si sono sprecate... Le amiche di lei sono state spietate, la famiglia di lei ( comprensibilmente vista dalla loro parte) ha fatto la guerra. Tutto comprensibile, ma alla faccia delle cattiverie loro sono felici ed io raramente ho visto quella luce negli occhi di coppie "canoniche".

Le 4 ciabecche mogli dei tuoi amici lasciale parlare, hanno solo paura che la fanciulla porti nel gruppo delle amiche con le quali i loro annoiati mariti porebbero pensare di divertirsi!! 

In una parola:  se state bene voi GODETEVELA! 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che Barabba sappia bene che il rischio che possa non durare esiste
> Lei ha diritto a un futuro e nessuno le impedisce di averlo con lui.
> Non ho capito da quanto tempo si frequentano, magari è una storia così, ma non capisco perchè non viverla
> Da mamma, esattamente come te sarei preoccupata ma se la vedessi serena, rispettata e amata m*i adatterei alla situazione*


per forza.speriamo proprio di no


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa sì che è vera pedagogia!
> Nell'antica Grecia infatti era sempre la persona d'esperienza che si appaiava al novellino per educarlo e renderlo edotto sulle questioni della vita, dell'amore e della sapienza.
> Lei è senz'altro più scafata di quanto lo sei tu e perciò ti ha preso sotto la sua ala protettrice e benevola perfarti evolvere da Bulbasaur a Venusaur!
> Cioè, tutti sanno che quando vai a slappare col basso devi fare delle minchiate portentose e spappola-budella, e non è richiesto davvero altro se non che saltino gli intestini, ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno he obietterà che devi avere un jazzbass per produrre un certo tipo di sound e tutto il resto è feccia, altri ti sputeranno in bocca mentre lucidano il loro musicman ed altri ancora si smanetteranno altezzosi davanti al loro rickenbacker non condividendo con te neppure uno schizzetto; allo stesso modo sono le donne per gli uomini e forse anche peggio.
> ...


Sei cattivo. E poi ha avuto cura di sottolineare che (a parte la pensione che per poter sussistere, ora, richiede condizioni quali un certo numero di anni di matrimonio e, credo, nessun reddito proprio) ha già sistemato i figli dal punto di vista patrimoniale.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io sono tutto fuorche patetico e tantomeno parlo di ricordi...........io vivo il momento e provo schifo pe ri miei coetanei che parlano soltanto di prostata, malattie, reumatismi e cose del genere.....io faccio un ottimo sport la bicicletta e sono di aspetto ottimo.......molti amici di sport si attaccano a me in giro perchè loro stessi sono ammuffiti prima del tempo e praticamente devo farmi un calendario per gstire le varie richieste di uscire in compgania loro perchè mi dicono anche uomini ch eio sono divertente...........


Approvato...io ne ho 10 in meno..ma ti capisco benissimo,poi anch'io ciclista caro mio,siamo molto simili...e quanto agli amici...dimentichi quelli''che ormai lo uso solo per le funzioni biologiche''.infatti sono cornutoni..:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per forza.speriamo proprio di no


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

di dov'è?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7138Loro anche avevano una grande differenza d'età e hanno avuto 8 figli e un lungo matrimonio (fino alla morte di *lui)*.


:carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è una meravigliosa età con una vita davanti....
> e tutti state dicendo a lui goditela, dimenticando che dall'altra parte c'è chi avrebbe diritto ad altro  e se si legge la storia anche tra le righe si capiscono tante cose


E' veramente mirabile la tua preoccupazione per la fringuellina,ma quella la sa probabilmente lunga,cosi' come altrettanto in lungo vede.
Non c'e' nessuno col mitra spianato che la obblighi a questa frequentazione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Barabba!..... Il divario è davvero grande....Per quanto per vissuto, esperienze e approccio alla vita ci sono ragazze molto giovani attratte da uomini maturi.
> 
> L'età in realtà, io credo, non conta particolarmente quando si tratta di avere una "storiella" nella quale io non ci vedo niente di male. E' sul lungo periodo che ho delle perplessità (lei non ha ancora avuto le esperienze che tu invece hai già provato...questo potrebbe creare in lei delle necessità diverse alle quali ad un certo punto tu potresti non rispondere)
> 
> ...


Infatti come ti ho predetto presto il tuo problema sarà risolto da lui in modo simile. Quando deciderà di accasarsi si sceglierà una donna più giovane di te.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei cattivo. E poi ha avuto cura di sottolineare che (a parte la pensione che per poter sussistere, ora, richiede condizioni quali un certo numero di anni di matrimonio e, credo, nessun reddito proprio) ha già sistemato i figli dal punto di vista patrimoniale.


Quoto 
E non mi sembra neanche che questa ragazza abbia esigenze particolari al momento
Se anche i figli sono sereni (e in queste situazioni raramente lo sono) non capisco dove stia il problema


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella vita tutto è possibile e qualche esempio magari ci sarà...ma qui il divario è veramente enorme .per quanta sintonia ci possa essere fra loro lei ha diritto ad altro futuro, secondo me.
> ma sto ragionando da madre



Ho fatto il tuot stesso pensiero e ho cocnluso così:      io ne ho 66 lei 23.........se dio mi assiste magari vivo fino a 76 e buonanotte ma potrei anche morire prima............muoio comuncque felice perchè mi è mancato poco dalla vita.........vedi questa storia adesso.

lei ne ha 23 e se le va male a 33, se crepo io, non ha sprecato nulla di niente perchè a 33 bella e gentile come si trova può trovare un altro buon personaggio che magari la sposa, anche se non ha ancora parlato di matrimonio e nemmeno di figli.......che io però non desidero

La rabbia sono le mogli, che una stronxa quando ci ha trovati al supermercato le ha detto ridendo come si trova a fare la spesa con il nonno........ho visto che ci è rimasta molto male non ha risposto diseducata perchè c'ero io...........l'altra in una sera al bar le ha detto se la porto in discoteca alla sera o se le racconto le favole per farla dormire........quella sera l' me ne sono andato con una scusa perchè me lo ha chiesto lei.........

allora chi è il più stronzo?  Io vivo bene e oltre che il letto, ottimo, mi sto tranquillizzando ancora di più come vita mia...questa è tutta gente che conosco da una vita e non cerdevo che farmi una compagna giovane potesse metterli così male disposte nei miei confronti.......non chiedo niente a loro, io ho di mio, poco ma mio.....e mi va di spenderlo con chi voglio io..........


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente mirabile la tua preoccupazione per la fringuellina,ma quella la sa probabilmente lunga,cosi' come altrettanto in lungo vede.
> Non c'e' nessuno col mitra spianato che la obblighi a questa frequentazione.



forse la fringuellina viene da un paese in cui non è inusuale sposarsi con uomini molto più vecchi
pensando a una studentessa italiana, mi pare piuttosto incomprensibile una passione sincera


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei cattivo. E poi ha avuto cura di sottolineare che (a parte la pensione che per poter sussistere, ora, richiede condizioni quali un certo numero di anni di matrimonio e, credo, nessun reddito proprio) ha già sistemato i figli dal punto di vista patrimoniale.


Grazie per il complimento!

Il fatto che i figli siano a posto è l'unico motivo per il quale gli è stato solo intimato di non fargli far figure birichine in piazza piuttosto che cercare di interdirlo legalmente...
La questione della reversibilità è solo riferita alla bile delle mogli degli amici che, magari, sono bene informate pure loro sulle normative inps...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per il complimento!
> 
> Il fatto che i figli siano a posto è l'unico motivo per il quale gli è stato solo intimato di non fargli far figure birichine in piazza piuttosto ch*e cercare di interdirlo legalmente..*.
> La questione della reversibilità è solo riferita alla bile delle mogli degli amici che, magari, sono bene informate pure loro sulle normative inps...



:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io sono tutto fuorche patetico e tantomeno parlo di ricordi...........io vivo il momento e provo schifo pe ri miei coetanei che parlano soltanto di prostata, malattie, reumatismi e cose del genere.....io faccio un ottimo sport   la bicicletta e sono di aspetto ottimo.......molti amici di sport si attaccano a me in giro perchè loro stessi sono ammuffiti prima del tempo e praticamente devo farmi un calendario per gstire le varie richieste di uscire in compgania loro perchè mi dicono anche uomini ch eio sono divertente...........


Eri così moderato e saggio nei precedenti post . Io parlavo di uno che è senz'altro meglio di te, fidati, ma a una ventenne e pure a una trentenne dovrebbe far ridere e lui si vergognerebbe di uscire insieme a una che dice le cose che ha già sentito dalle figlie.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente mirabile la tua preoccupazione per la fringuellina,ma quella la sa probabilmente lunga,cosi' come altrettanto in lungo vede.
> Non c'e' nessuno col mitra spianato che la obblighi a questa frequentazione.


buonanotte.
forse certe situazioni agevolano


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E non mi sembra neanche che questa ragazza abbia esigenze particolari al momento
> Se anche i figli sono sereni (e in queste situazioni raramente lo sono) non capisco dove stia il problema


Io ero sarcastica, però.


----------



## Calipso (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti come ti ho predetto presto il tuo problema sarà risolto da lui in modo simile. Quando deciderà di accasarsi si sceglierà una donna più giovane di te.


Non credo c'entrasse molto... ma magari nel frattempo io mi sarò sistemata! Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ho fatto il tuot stesso pensiero e ho cocnluso così:      io ne ho 66 lei 23.........se dio mi assiste magari vivo fino a 76 e buonanotte ma potrei anche morire prima............muoio comuncque felice perchè mi è mancato poco dalla vita.........vedi questa storia adesso.
> 
> lei ne ha 23 e se le va male a 33, se crepo io, non ha sprecato nulla di niente perchè a 33 bella e gentile come si trova può trovare un altro buon personaggio che magari la sposa, anche se non ha ancora parlato di matrimonio e nemmeno di figli.......che io però non desidero
> 
> ...


Una cinquantenne sarebbe vecchia rispetto a te?


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ho fatto il tuot stesso pensiero e ho cocnluso così:      io ne ho 66 lei 23.........se dio mi assiste magari vivo fino a 76 e buonanotte ma potrei anche morire prima............muoio comuncque felice perchè mi è mancato poco dalla vita.........vedi questa storia adesso.
> 
> lei ne ha 23 e se le va male a 33, se crepo io, non ha sprecato nulla di niente perchè a 33 bella e gentile come si trova può trovare un altro buon personaggio che magari la sposa, anche se non ha ancora parlato di matrimonio e nemmeno di figli.......che io però non desidero
> 
> ...



vabbè ma mica sono stronze, ti prendono un po' in giro
non è che sei troppo permaloso?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non credo c'entrasse molto... ma magari nel frattempo io mi sarò sistemata! Grazie


C'entra perché se trasporti una situazione teorica a te stessa la vedi diversamente e se ti trascinassi in quella situazione ancora per qualche anno poi la vivresti malissimo e saresti meno politicamente corretta.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La rabbia sono le mogli, che una stronxa quando ci ha trovati al supermercato le ha detto ridendo come si trova a fare la spesa con il nonno........ho visto che ci è rimasta molto male non ha risposto diseducata perchè c'ero io...........l'altra in una sera al bar le ha detto se la porto in discoteca alla sera o se le racconto le favole per farla dormire........quella sera l' me ne sono andato con una scusa perchè me lo ha chiesto lei.........



Barabba,quando in questo forum vedo certi messaggi di certe vecchie biliose tipo le mogli dei tuoi poveri amici,mi sganascio.
Proprio perche' quelle fan finta di ridere e invece si incazzano,fan finta di capire quello che scrivo e invece non capiscono un cazzo,e fan finta di leggere certi discorsoni mentre vedono si e no la prima e l'ultima riga.
Il piu' grande segno di compatimento verso certe elemente e' l'irrisione e la considerazione nulla.
Ho detto compatimento perche' per te nulla valgono;se le disprezzassi vuol dire che le stai considerando come valessero pur poco ma qualcosa;errore da evitare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero sarcastica, però.


Ed io che mi sentivo così lusingato... mentre in realtà mi stavi dando ragione...
Sob... sob...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per il complimento!
> 
> Il fatto che i figli siano a posto è l'unico motivo per il quale gli è stato solo intimato di non fargli far figure birichine in piazza piuttosto che cercare di interdirlo legalmente...
> La questione della reversibilità è solo riferita alla bile delle mogli degli amici che, magari, sono bene informate pure loro sulle normative inps...


Diciamo che è l'unico aspetto che Barabba ha trascurato di considerare.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di dov'è?



Mi spiace non intendo dirlo....troppe volte ho preso in quel posto per essere stato troppo fiducioso............deve bastarti la mia storia e se vi suona fastidiosa ditemelo che mi fermo, perchè già adesso mi siete stati utili.........la giornata mi sorride molto con le vostre risposte avute adesso......

Noi siamo coscenti che tutto potrebbe finire e anche lei, che mi dice sempre che per adesso lei sta bene con uno che la coccola come faccio io...........dice che lei così non è mai stata trattata e le piace quindi vuole farlo durare e vedere come si trova tra più tempo..........mi sembra un concetto onesto, magari mi sbaglio....dice anche che se io le mancassi di rispetto lei non mi vorrebbe più vedere perchè le ricorderei il padre che odia....


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Barabba,quando in questo forum vedo certi messaggi di certe vecchie biliose tipo le mogli dei tuoi poveri amici,mi sganascio.
> Proprio perche' quelle fan finta di ridere e invece si incazzano,fan finta di capire quello che scrivo e invece non capiscono un cazzo,e fan finta di leggere certi discorsoni mentre vedono si e no la prima e l'ultima riga.
> I*l piu' grande segno di compatimento verso certe elemente e' l'irrisione e la considerazione nulla.*
> Ho detto compatimento perche' per te nulla valgono;se le disprezzassi vuol dire che le stai considerando come valessero pur poco ma qualcosa;errore da evitare.



infatti...le stronze lo irridono, no?


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse la fringuellina viene da un paese in cui non è inusuale sposarsi con uomini molto più vecchi
> E' solo questione di aspettare qualche anno,quando san pietro sara'  una moschea vi parra' assolutamente naturale
> pensando a una studentessa italiana, mi pare piuttosto incomprensibile una passione sincera


Scherzerai?
Con tutte le troie che in italia si innamorano di  vecchi bacucchi,te la vai a prendere con una povera straniera?
Il tuo razzismo mi indigna fin nel profondo.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte.
> forse certe situazioni agevolano


Perche' hai cosi' paura che tua figlia si metta con suo nonno?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ed io che mi sentivo così lusingato... mentre in realtà mi stavi dando ragione...
> Sob... sob...


Mi spiace


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Mi spiace non intendo dirlo....troppe volte ho preso in quel posto per essere stato troppo fiducioso............deve bastarti la mia storia e se vi suona fastidiosa ditemelo che mi fermo, perchè già adesso mi siete stati utili.........la giornata mi sorride molto con le vostre risposte avute adesso......
> 
> Noi siamo coscenti che tutto potrebbe finire e anche lei, che mi dice sempre che per adesso lei sta bene con uno che la coccola come faccio io...........dice che lei così non è mai stata trattata e le piace quindi vuole farlo durare e vedere come si trova tra più tempo..........mi sembra un concetto onesto, magari mi sbaglio....dice anche che se io le mancassi di rispetto lei non mi vorrebbe più vedere perchè le ricorderei il padre che odia....



era solo una curiosità
ho scritto in seguito che in alcuni paesi sono piuttosto normali unioni come la tua


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Scherzerai?
> Con tutte le troie che in italia si innamorano di  vecchi bacucchi,te la vai a prendere con una povera straniera?
> Il tuo razzismo mi indigna fin nel profondo.


veramente io faccio il contrario: me la prendo con chi fa finta di non capire che dovrebbe lasciarla libera ed avere per lei un affetto da nonno


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Scherzerai?
> Con tutte le troie che in italia si innamorano di  vecchi bacucchi,te la vai a prendere con una povera straniera?
> Il tuo razzismo mi indigna fin nel profondo.



...grazie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Mi spiace non intendo dirlo....troppe volte ho preso in quel posto per essere stato troppo fiducioso............deve bastarti la mia storia e se vi suona fastidiosa ditemelo che mi fermo, perchè già adesso mi siete stati utili.........la giornata mi sorride molto con le vostre risposte avute adesso......
> 
> Noi siamo coscenti che tutto potrebbe finire e anche lei, che mi dice sempre che per adesso lei sta bene con uno che la coccola come faccio io...........dice che lei così non è mai stata trattata e le piace quindi vuole farlo durare e vedere come si trova tra più tempo..........mi sembra un concetto onesto, magari mi sbaglio....*dice anche che se io le mancassi di rispetto lei non mi vorrebbe più vedere perchè le ricorderei il padre che odia.*...


Mancava la ciliegina :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' hai cosi' paura che tua figlia si metta con suo nonno?



ma col nonno di Barabba?


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che è l'unico aspetto che Barabba a trascurato di considerare.




Non ho trascurato questo aspetto.........dieci anni fa, grazie al notaio mio amico e l'avvocato, ho messo giù un qualcosa di blindato proprio contro questa possibilità, su consiglio della mia povera moglie che aveva voluto premunirsi non pensando di fare la fine che ha afatto..........quindi se sbagliano il tasto lo prendono in quel posto e il tutto va  afavore dei nipoti quando maggiorenni.........io ho faticato una vita e per il culo non mi faccio prendere da figli che fanno i furbi..........ho anche qualcosina nascosto che loro non sanno che esiste............e ho l'idea che sia una buona cosa.........morto io la cosa salterà fuori ma non mi frega più di niente......ho già lasciato loro anche i soldi per il funerale, vincolati fino alla mia morte, prima che vadano a litigare tra fratelli........cose già viste purtroppo...


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Scherzerai?
> Con tutte le troie che in italia si innamorano di  vecchi bacucchi,te la vai a prendere con una povera straniera?
> Il tuo razzismo mi indigna fin nel profondo.



sì...questo è vero.........anche io all'inizio ho fatto la domanda e lei mi ha risposto che nel suo paese non hanno di questi  problemi..........possono volere bene sia a un giovane che uno più vecchio senza differenza perchè la loro cultura è questa........ma da loro quella che sta con un vecchio spesso lo trova sbronzo o alcolizzato mentre io non bevo più di tanto come una persona normale..........e lei questo dice che vale molto per una donna del suo paese..


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non ho trascurato questo aspetto.........dieci anni fa, grazie al notaio mio amico e l'avvocato, ho messo giù un qualcosa di blindato proprio contro questa possibilità, su consiglio della mia povera moglie che aveva voluto premunirsi non pensando di fare la fine che ha afatto..........quindi se sbagliano il tasto lo prendono in quel posto e il tutto va  afavore dei nipoti quando maggiorenni.........io ho faticato una vita e per il culo non mi faccio prendere da figli che fanno i furbi..........ho anche qualcosina nascosto che loro non sanno che esiste............e ho l'idea che sia una buona cosa.........morto io la cosa salterà fuori ma non mi frega più di niente......ho già lasciato loro anche i soldi per il funerale, vincolati fino alla mia morte, prima che vadano a litigare tra fratelli........cose già viste purtroppo...



hai fatto bene a non trascurare questo aspetto
però secondo me questo dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lontano sei, a questo punto della tua vita, da una ragazza di 23 anni...


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ma goditi la vita
hai lavorato sodo
questo è un piccolo dono fregatene dei benpensanti

mio papa se ne andato in 3 minuti esatti era davanti a me ho visto

non fai nulla di male mi apre

le mogli dei tuoi amici saranno invisdiose
spero nn invecchiare cosi acida io
:smile:


----------



## Calipso (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'entra perché se trasporti una situazione teorica a te stessa la vedi diversamente e se ti trascinassi in quella situazione ancora per qualche anno poi la vivresti malissimo e saresti meno politicamente corretta.



Si probabilmente ci rimarrei male... Ma scusa potrebbe capitare anche ad un qualsiasi mio ipotetico marito e compagno?! No?! Ho espresso la mia opinione in positivo perchè in questo caso specifico nessuno fa male a nessuno. Voglio dire: Barabba è vedovo ok? i figli sono sitemati? Lei probabilmente per suo vissuto (come tra le righe era evidente dal mio primo post) in questo momento ha delle esigenze alle quali lui può rispondere.... E allora che male c'è?  Diverso sarebbe se lui con casa, moglie figli famiglia etc. etc. mollasse tutto per una ragazza giovane (straniera o meno perchè anche le italiane non scherzano!) che furbescamente (Barabba non me ne volere, sto facendo un'ipotesi generica non è diretta alla situazione) si facesse mantenere e lo intortasse con giochetti e seduzioni. 
Le regole in questo momento storico non possono essere ferreee...Se due persone non fanno male a qualcuno non capisco perchè tante perplessità!Anche se ha 23 anni saprà ben che cosa vuole... no? Visto che tra l'altro mi pare che la sua esperienza l'abbia fatta crescere anzi tempo...E se e quando non si troveranno più.... Lei avrà tutto il tempo di farsi la sua vita e le sue esperienze!


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente io faccio il contrario: me la prendo con chi fa finta di non capire che dovrebbe lasciarla libera ed avere per lei un affetto da nonno


Dovrebbe?
E quali norme di igiene pubblica prescriverebbero una tale prassi?
La compianta Borboni sopravvisse a lungo al proprio giovin marito che, immagino, non amasse con atteggiamenti nonneschi.
In ultima istanza, coi tempi che corrono, non metterei neppure la mano sul fuoco a garanzia della purezza di certe carezze dei nonni sulle loro morbide nipotine...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non ho trascurato questo aspetto.........dieci anni fa, grazie al notaio mio amico e l'avvocato, ho messo giù un qualcosa di blindato proprio contro questa possibilità, su consiglio della mia povera moglie che aveva voluto premunirsi non pensando di fare la fine che ha afatto..........quindi se sbagliano il tasto lo prendono in quel posto e il tutto va  afavore dei nipoti quando maggiorenni.........io ho faticato una vita e per il culo non mi faccio prendere da figli che fanno i furbi..........ho anche qualcosina nascosto che loro non sanno che esiste............e ho l'idea che sia una buona cosa.........morto io la cosa salterà fuori ma non mi frega più di niente......ho già lasciato loro anche i soldi per il funerale, vincolati fino alla mia morte, prima che vadano a litigare tra fratelli........cose già viste purtroppo...


Hai blindato la pensione di reversibilità :singleeye: ? Era a quella che si riferiva Rabarbaro. Del resto avevi giù scritto nel primo post. Vedo che parli con molto rispetto e considerazione dei tuoi figli e preferisci a loro i nipoti :singleeye: e questa considerazione era presente anche nella tua povera moglie.


----------



## Lui (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente io faccio il contrario: me la prendo con chi fa finta di non capire che dovrebbe lasciarla libera ed avere per lei un affetto da nonno




io la vedo esattamente al contrario. 

barbaro, lei lo sà che tu hai gia disposto dei tuoi beni?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si probabilmente ci rimarrei male... Ma scusa potrebbe capitare anche ad un qualsiasi mio ipotetico marito e compagno?! No?! Ho espresso la mia opinione in positivo perchè* in questo caso specifico nessuno fa male a nessuno. Voglio dire: Barabba è vedovo ok? i figli sono sitemati?* Lei probabilmente per suo vissuto (come tra le righe era evidente dal mio primo post) in questo momento ha delle esigenze alle quali lui può rispondere.... E allora che male c'è?  Diverso sarebbe se lui con casa, moglie figli famiglia etc. etc. mollasse tutto per una ragazza giovane (straniera o meno perchè anche le italiane non scherzano!) che furbescamente (Barabba non me ne volere, sto facendo un'ipotesi generica non è diretta alla situazione) si facesse mantenere e lo intortasse con giochetti e seduzioni.
> Le regole in questo momento storico non possono essere ferreee...Se due persone non fanno male a qualcuno non capisco perchè tante perplessità!Anche se ha 23 anni saprà ben che cosa vuole... no? Visto che tra l'altro mi pare che la sua esperienza l'abbia fatta crescere anzi tempo...E se e quando non si troveranno più.... Lei avrà tutto il tempo di farsi la sua vita e le sue esperienze!


In questo hai ragione. Ma ognuno ha il suo parere, anche basato sulla propria esperienza.


----------



## Calipso (5 Luglio 2013)

E poi tra l'altro.... Meglio spendere dei soldi divertendosi dopo una vita di lavoro piuttosto che passare le giornate a giocare a canasta con gli amici e le rispettive mogli parlando di prostata!! Ragazzi la vita è una e fortuna che c'è chi ha la possibilità di godersela e non deve lottare con la pensione per arrivare a fine mese!


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente io faccio il contrario: me la prendo con chi fa finta di non capire che dovrebbe lasciarla libera ed avere per lei un affetto da nonno



mi sembri piena dello stesso odio che hanno le mogli dei miei amici...........perchè a tutti i costi io devo essere inquadrato in qualcosa che non è stato stabilito da nessuno ? mica lo ha detto dio che io devo fare come pensi tu..........nella bibbia è pieno di personaggi che hanno avuto figli a più di cento anni e io cosa sono ? un povero pistola che deve seguire quello che sembra la morale di gente interessata?         

Cosa ha di diverso il mio volerle bene da quello che può avere un nonno?  io le dico tante parole che per me sono sentimento e mi aspetto che le sue lo siano  pure......se non lo saranno più, un tempo, la lascierò andare e dove sta il problema.........intanto io ci vado a letto che per me era diventato un problema e ora non lo è più........questo mi interessa oltre le belle maniere che ha..........anche questo modo di ragionare tuo mi puzza come lo schifo che mi fa il modo dei miei amici ammuffiti.........sembri ammuffita anche tu, mi dispiace..........io dico cosa penso e questo penso.........non mi sembri tanto chiara nel tuo modo di pensare su di me......mi dispiace...non offenderti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero sarcastica, però.


ops
in effetti mi sembrava strano che tu la pensassi come me


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> mi sembri piena dello stesso odio che hanno le mogli dei miei amici...........perchè a tutti i costi io devo essere inquadrato in qualcosa che non è stato stabilito da nessuno ? mica lo ha detto dio che io devo fare come pensi tu..........nella bibbia è pieno di personaggi che hanno avuto figli a più di cento anni e io cosa sono ? un povero pistola che deve seguire quello che sembra la morale di gente interessata?
> 
> Cosa ha di diverso il mio volerle bene da quello che può avere un nonno?  io le dico tante parole che per me sono sentimento e mi aspetto che le sue lo siano  pure......se non lo saranno più, un tempo, la lascierò andare e dove sta il problema.........intanto io ci vado a letto che per me era diventato un problema e ora non lo è più........questo mi interessa oltre le belle maniere che ha..........anche questo modo di ragionare tuo mi puzza come lo schifo che mi fa il modo dei miei amici ammuffiti.........sembri ammuffita anche tu, mi dispiace..........io dico cosa penso e questo penso.........non mi sembri tanto chiara nel tuo modo di pensare su di me......mi dispiace...non offenderti



daiiii Bar...Mini e Brunetta sono maestre mai godute...e'logico che ragionino cosi'.io son felice di avere un''amica''tanto giovane...tu fai lo stesso e fregatene.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Barabba,quando in questo forum vedo certi messaggi di certe vecchie biliose tipo le mogli dei tuoi poveri amici,mi sganascio.
> Proprio perche' quelle *fan finta di ridere e invece si incazzano*,fan  finta di capire quello che scrivo e invece non capiscono un cazzo,e fan  finta di leggere certi discorsoni mentre vedono si e no la prima e  l'ultima riga.
> Il piu' grande segno di compatimento verso certe elemente e' l'irrisione e la considerazione nulla.
> Ho detto compatimento perche' per te nulla valgono;se le disprezzassi  vuol dire che le stai considerando come valessero pur poco ma  qualcosa;errore da evitare.





free ha detto:


> infatti...le stronze lo irridono, no?


Certo.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ops
> in effetti mi sembrava strano che tu la pensassi come me


Sulla differenza di età mi sono già espressa.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente io faccio il contrario: me la prendo con chi fa finta di non capire che dovrebbe lasciarla libera ed avere per lei un affetto da nonno


Nessuno la obbliga.
Se lei e' contenta di farsi sbavacciare da un amante esperto ed un poco stagionatello,qualcosa la attirera'


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...grazie


Da te non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Bar...Mini e Brunetta sono maestre mai godute...e'logico che ragionino cosi'.io son felice di avere un''amica''tanto giovane...tu fai lo stesso e fregatene.


Presentagli tua figlia qualora dovesse finire con l'universitaria.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai blindato la pensione di reversibilità :singleeye: ? Era a quella che si riferiva Rabarbaro. Del resto avevi giù scritto nel primo post. Vedo che parli con molto rispetto e considerazione dei tuoi figli e preferisci a loro i nipoti :singleeye: e questa considerazione era presente anche nella tua povera moglie.



I miei figli non mi hanno mai trattato male e nemmeno la mamma quindi........però la prudenza non guasta e non è che voglio più bene ai nipoti ma in mancanza di altro mi pare giusto che tutto vada loro se qualcuno fa il figlio sballato...

Io fondo molto sul rispetto perchè quando poi viene a mancare divento una carogna.......non ragiono più....non c'è bisogno di mancarsi di rispetto se c'è problema basta parlarne e si capisce tutto....dunque....


Amavo mia moglie.....ho sbagliato una sola volta con lei..........mi manca moltissimo e questa sembra lei da giovane nei modi che ha con me..........sbaglio anche qui? Spesso da solo piango pensandola.......era un angelo e molto bella veramente...........sembrava un attrice


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> sì...questo è vero.........anche io all'inizio ho fatto la domanda e lei mi ha risposto che nel suo paese non hanno di questi  problemi..........possono volere bene sia a un giovane che uno più vecchio senza differenza perchè la loro cultura è questa........ma da loro quella che sta con un vecchio spesso lo trova sbronzo o alcolizzato mentre io non bevo più di tanto come una persona normale..........e lei questo dice che vale molto per una donna del suo paese..


Quando in Ucraina uno arriva a 40 anni e non si sposa,dicono che o e' perche' e' un alcoolizzato,o perche' e' un busone.
Quindi a maggior ragione la tua lei apprezzera' un uomo che si tiene in forma nonostante non abbia piu' 20 anni.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ho fatto il tuot stesso pensiero e ho cocnluso così:      io ne ho 66 lei 23.........se dio mi assiste magari vivo fino a 76 e buonanotte ma potrei anche morire prima............muoio comuncque felice perchè mi è mancato poco dalla vita.........vedi questa storia adesso.
> 
> lei ne ha 23 e se le va male a 33, se crepo io, non ha sprecato nulla di niente perchè a 33 bella e gentile come si trova può trovare un altro buon personaggio che magari la sposa, anche se non ha ancora parlato di matrimonio e nemmeno di figli.......che io però non desidero
> 
> ...



fregatene cazzo 
e poi basta con stó crepare nessuno 
sa quando e il momento e quindi mi par inutile fare calcoli...
ok ci si può basare un attimo sul corso della vita ma più il resto 
non siamo noi a deciderlo...
Ripeto goditi la storia ...


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> barabba ma goditi la vita
> hai lavorato sodo
> questo è un piccolo dono fregatene dei benpensanti
> 
> ...


sì lui si gode la vita ma la ragazza a 23 con un vedovo di 66 anni un po' meno.barabba non ha un problema...lo ha lei


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessuno la obbliga.
> Se lei e' contenta di farsi sbavacciare da un amante esperto ed un poco stagionatello,qualcosa la attirera'


ma chi se ne frega di un amante esperto...(che poi ...) la vita è fatta di altro .
la giovinezza è un bene che non va sprecato


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> mi sembri piena dello stesso odio che hanno le mogli dei miei amici...........perchè a tutti i costi io devo essere inquadrato in qualcosa che non è stato stabilito da nessuno ? mica lo ha detto dio che io devo fare come pensi tu..........nella bibbia è pieno di personaggi che hanno avuto figli a più di cento anni e io cosa sono ? un povero pistola che deve seguire quello che sembra la morale di gente interessata?
> 
> Cosa ha di diverso il mio volerle bene da quello che può avere un nonno?  io le dico tante parole che per me sono sentimento e mi aspetto che le sue lo siano  pure......se non lo saranno più, un tempo, la lascierò andare e dove sta il problema.........intanto io ci vado a letto che per me era diventato un problema e ora non lo è più........questo mi interessa oltre le belle maniere che ha..........anche questo modo di ragionare tuo mi puzza come lo schifo che mi fa il modo dei miei amici ammuffiti.........sembri ammuffita anche tu, mi dispiace..........io dico cosa penso e questo penso.........non mi sembri tanto chiara nel tuo modo di pensare su di me......mi dispiace...non offenderti



Ma che ti frega di 'ste cazzate?
I tuoi coetanei rincoglioniti si passano le giornate a giocare a carte,a lamentarsi della prostata ed a sorbirsi le puttanate delle mogli che gli fan gonfiare anche la borsa,oltre che la prostata.
Tu hai sistemato soldi e figli e puoi dare una bella slappata ad una gnocca 23 enne tutte le volte che vuoi,che t'importa delle acidita' delle acidone?
Son destinate a perire corrose nella loro stessa bile,godi ogni secondo!


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a non trascurare questo aspetto
> però secondo me questo dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lontano sei, a questo punto della tua vita, da una ragazza di 23 anni...



magari è vero, ma non ho problemi di prestazione sessuale e anche a lei non da  fastidio penso...............cosa altro dovrei farmi di problema.....perchè mi piace andare a letto? sono le ultime volte magari ........chi me lo fa fare di rinunciare e poi piace anche a lei molto...dice che dorme bene dopo non come con quello che aveva che non pensava mai a farle piacere anche lei......solo poche volte la faceva divertire e poi si alzava magari e andava al bar dopo......


Ma sono questi i giovani di oggi in questioni di sesso con una bella donna anche se giovane? allora fanno schifo così.....


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di un amante esperto...(che poi ...) la vita è fatta di altro .
> la giovinezza è un bene che non va sprecato


Ma e' la sua,non la tua.
Renditene conto


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessuno la obbliga.
> Se lei e' contenta di farsi sbavacciare da un amante esperto ed un poco stagionatello,qualcosa la attirera'


Non faccio ancora le bave e ho ancora tutti i miei denti.......mastico nocciole e peperoni crudi.........e per la parte di sesso ho una buona esperienza non faccio il balordo e non pretendo cose assurde............può bastare..sempre che mi credi.................se non ci credi non posso fare niente.........non ho nemmeno la pancia sono 1,75 per 80 kg di peso
e amo cucinare anche leggero........perchè dovrei sbavacciarla?


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> magari è vero, ma non ho problemi di prestazione sessuale e anche a lei non da  fastidio penso...............cosa altro dovrei farmi di problema.....perchè mi piace andare a letto? sono le ultime volte magari ........chi me lo fa fare di rinunciare e poi piace anche a lei molto...dice che dorme bene dopo non come con quello che aveva che non pensava mai a farle piacere anche lei......solo poche volte la faceva divertire e poi si alzava magari e andava al bar dopo......
> 
> 
> Ma sono questi i giovani di oggi in questioni di sesso con una bella donna anche se giovane? allora fanno schifo così.....


Ma tu devi ringraziare il cielo per il fatto che certe acidone ex sessantottine abbiano tirato su una tale generazione di teste di cazzo......cosi' qiando le donzelle sgomente trovano un Uomo invece del solito,ennesimo pirla,se lo  tengono ben stretto.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non faccio ancora le bave e ho ancora tutti i miei denti.......mastico nocciole e peperoni crudi.........e per la parte di sesso ho una buona esperienza non faccio il balordo e non pretendo cose assurde............può bastare..sempre che mi credi.................se non ci credi non posso fare niente.........non ho nemmeno la pancia sono 1,75 per 80 kg di peso
> e amo cucinare anche leggero........perchè dovrei sbavacciarla?



Non fraintendermi,e' un modo di dire emiliano e non e' offensivo,e' come dire tastare,palpare,prestare attenzione,curarsi di.....


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Da te non me l'aspettavo



e perchè mai?


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma e' la sua,non la tua.
> Renditene conto


e certo. come sempre qui


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega di 'ste cazzate?
> I tuoi coetanei rincoglioniti si passano le giornate a giocare a carte,a lamentarsi della prostata ed a sorbirsi le puttanate delle mogli che gli fan gonfiare anche la borsa,oltre che la prostata.
> Tu hai sistemato soldi e figli e puoi dare una bella slappata ad una gnocca 23 enne tutte le volte che vuoi,che t'importa delle acidita' delle acidone?
> Son destinate a perire corrose nella loro stessa bile,godi ogni secondo!


 belle argomentazioni di spessore


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quando in Ucraina uno arriva a 40 anni e non si sposa,dicono che o e' perche' e' un alcoolizzato,o perche' e' un busone.
> Quindi a maggior ragione la tua lei apprezzera' un uomo che si tiene in forma nonostante non abbia piu' 20 anni.



Non è ucraina ma questa frase me la ha già ripetuta molte volte come il fatto che nel suo paese imariti pestano le mogli e queste non fanno niente per farli smettere................continua a rassicurare sua madre per telefono che io non la picchio.........ma vi rendete conto?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è una meravigliosa età con una vita davanti....
> e tutti state dicendo a lui goditela, dimenticando che dall'altra parte c'è chi avrebbe diritto ad altro  e se si legge la storia anche tra le righe si capiscono tante cose


io capisco solo che se due persone si attraggono e hanno il desiderio 
di stare insieme è giusto che facciano il loro percorso ...
Fosse lei qui le direi la stessa cosa goditela ...
Diritto a cosa ?
Ad una lunga e felice relazione con figli e progetti con uno più giovane?
Ma chi lo sa se con uno più giovane durerebbe più di quanto non durerebbe con uno
che insomma magari rispetto a lei ha già un piede nella fossa ...
Ma chi lo può sapere se con uno più giovane la relazione sarebbe più duratura ?
Nessuno 
Quindi ci si viva il momento


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> I miei figli non mi hanno mai trattato male e nemmeno la mamma quindi........però la prudenza non guasta e non è che voglio più bene ai nipoti ma in mancanza di altro mi pare giusto che tutto vada loro se qualcuno fa il figlio sballato...
> 
> Io fondo molto sul rispetto perchè quando poi viene a mancare divento una carogna.......non ragiono più....non c'è bisogno di mancarsi di rispetto se c'è problema basta parlarne e si capisce tutto....dunque....
> 
> ...


Buona vita :smile:


----------



## tesla (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma col nonno di Barabba?



:rotfl:  ho sputato sul pc perchè mi è scoppiata una risata assurda :rotfl:





allora vedo di riassumere le posizioni:

minerva è un po' scandalizzata perchè ha desunto dal racconto che la ragazza in questione cerchi una figura paterna positiva. questo (anche secondo me) la porterebbe a non cogliere aspetti cruciali della relazione, in virtù del rimando positivo di avere a fianco un uomo adulto, rassicurante, che la coccola e la fa star bene (quello che dovrebbe fare un padre, insomma).
certo che il fatto di andarci a letto, ecco stona un po', in questo quadro.
che barabba si viva una bella storia piovuta dal cielo è senz'altro positivo e le frasi dette dalle mogli degli amici sono scandalosamente offensive e insensibili.
però, però.... persino il Micione si è un po' interdetto a leggere la storia, la cosa non è positiva.

insomma barabba, la ragazza se è straniera e punterei su un paese non troppo evoluto, cerca sicurezza e stabilità.
potrebbe essere che ti voglia davvero bene, ma da qui a...insomma.
43 anni di differenza sono uno sproposito, anche se lei è brillante conversatrice e tu brillante intrattenitore.

in sintesi, non tirarla troppo per le lunghe questa parentesi adolescenziale, per rispetto verso TE e verso LEI.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non è ucraina ma questa frase me la ha già ripetuta molte volte come il fatto che nel suo paese imariti pestano le mogli e queste non fanno niente per farli smettere................continua a rassicurare sua madre per telefono che io non la picchio.........ma vi rendete conto?


Visto?
E' come mettersi a scuola in banco col piu' discolo della classe,solo a star zitti e buoni si fa un figurone.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io la vedo esattamente al contrario.
> 
> barbaro, lei lo sà che tu hai gia disposto dei tuoi beni?



Sì, da quasi subito, circa un mese dopo.........ha risposto che lei si mantiene da sola perchè così se la tratto male mi manda a quel paese e avendo già un posto in affitto a casa di una signora vedova a milano, non ha paura di trovarsi sulla strada da oggi a domani e quando avrà preso la laurea sarà ancora meglio..........


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> belle argomentazioni di spessore



Prova a sottoporle ad una combriccola di uomini fra 60 e 70 anni,e fatti dire da loro se sono meritevoli di considerazione


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non è ucraina ma questa frase me la ha già ripetuta molte volte come il fatto che nel suo paese imariti pestano le mogli e queste non fanno niente per farli smettere................continua a rassicurare sua madre per telefono che io non la picchio.........ma vi rendete conto?



ma infatti, in alcuni paesi purtroppo è così
comunque secondo me te la prendi troppo con le stronze, si tratta di qualche battuta, da quanto dici...
da mettere in conto, non te la prendere e forse dovresti ricordarti che se è tanti anni che hai gli stessi amici, un motivo ci sarà, al di là delle battutacce e delle lamentele per i malanni dovuti all'età


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:  ho sputato sul pc perchè mi è scoppiata una risata assurda :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu sei veramente perfetta, scusa se te lo dico


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai?


E' come quando Ned si rivela essere in realta' Belzebu',a volte gli insospettabili...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


Goditela finchè dura, ovviamente. Ma non darci troppo peso.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba, pensa meno a quello che dicono gli altri e rifletti bene con onestà nei tuoi e nei suoi confronti.
comunque vada statemi bene, amen


----------



## tesla (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Sì, da quasi subito, circa un mese dopo.........ha risposto che lei si mantiene da sola perchè così se la tratto male mi manda a quel paese e avendo già un posto in affitto a casa di una signora vedova a milano, non ha paura di trovarsi sulla strada da oggi a domani e quando avrà preso la laurea sarà ancora meglio..........


ti invito a leggere le mie considerazioni qualche post più su e a chiederti se sia normale accennare a discorsi del genere.
testamento, eredità, affitto, mandare a quel paese 
ma dopo un mese fare discorsi così?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non è ucraina ma questa frase me la ha già ripetuta molte volte come il fatto che nel suo paese imariti pestano le mogli e queste non fanno niente per farli smettere................continua a rassicurare sua madre per telefono che io non la picchio.........ma vi rendete conto?


Hai già imparato la lingua! Vedi che a volte si pensa che siano gli anziani a dover insegnare ai giovani, invece può accadere il contrario. C'è sempre da imparare.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> magari è vero, ma non ho problemi di prestazione sessuale e anche a lei non da  fastidio penso...............cosa altro dovrei farmi di problema.....perchè mi piace andare a letto? sono le ultime volte magari ........chi me lo fa fare di rinunciare e poi piace anche a lei molto...dice che dorme bene dopo non come con quello che aveva che non pensava mai a farle piacere anche lei......solo poche volte la faceva divertire e poi si alzava magari e andava al bar dopo......
> 
> 
> Ma sono questi i giovani di oggi in questioni di sesso con una bella donna anche se giovane? allora fanno schifo così.....


Il profumo della gioventù è inimitabile. Hai ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella vita tutto è possibile e qualche esempio magari ci sarà...ma qui il divario è veramente enorme .per quanta sintonia ci possa essere fra loro lei ha diritto ad altro futuro, secondo me.
> ma sto ragionando da madre


Guarda che a questa ragazza nessuno sta negando nulla, eh. Ed a ventitre anni è in tempissimo a fare qualsivoglia scelta.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> barabba, pensa meno a quello che dicono gli altri e rifletti bene con onestà nei tuoi e nei suoi confronti.


Si,gli stai dicendo di andare al bar a tastare la prostata agli amici mentre ascolta le loro mogli,invece di stare con la ragazza,sai che figata?


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:  ho sputato sul pc perchè mi è scoppiata una risata assurda :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scusami, ma a sentire il mio dottore sa che non prendo pastiglie blu, sa anche che sono in salute e dice che l'importante per un uomo è fare sesso solo nel momento che si ha voglia di farlo e non quando non si sente nulla perciò mi dice che posso stare tranquillo.............ho già avuto due amici di scuola che sono morti stando a letto con una donna e penso che se deve esesre i miei amici hanno fatto una bella morte.........uno aveva 45 anni....e allora? la dovrei lasciare secondo te? No non lo faccio..........mi paice la femmina come femmina oltre che come donna pensante........questa a volte parla di greco platone socrate e la ascolto e discuto di quel poco che capisco e passo serate buone, per me.........perchè mollare? è una sconfitta per un uomo mollare.....e quando parla di quello che studia ha fascino........ fa piacere scoprire cose che non so.......io ho fatto il meccanico per una vita, ragiono con il calibro e il metro non con i filosofi.........nemmeno pensavo a certe cose così piacevoli.......perchè me le devo togliere?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ti invito a leggere le mie considerazioni qualche post più su e a chiederti se sia normale accennare a discorsi del genere.
> testamento, eredità, affitto, mandare a quel paese
> ma dopo un mese fare discorsi così?


E' una ragazza eccezionale che studia e si mantiene e ci tiene alla sua indipendenza. Ha voluto rassicurarlo, appena colta dal colpo di fulmine, che non è interessata, consapevole che qualche persona ammuffita e inacidita (e un po' in decomposizione) avrebbe potuto insinuare ragioni di interesse.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ti invito a leggere le mie considerazioni qualche post più su e a chiederti se sia normale accennare a discorsi del genere.
> testamento, eredità, affitto, mandare a quel paese
> ma dopo un mese fare discorsi così?



le ho tirate in ballo io queste cose..........


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Presentagli tua figlia qualora dovesse finire con l'universitaria.



ho figli maschi per fortuna.........comunque Barabba lo invidiate tutti al di fuori del sottoscritto.Perche'voi rosicate..io no...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' come quando Ned si rivela essere in realta' Belzebu',a volte gli insospettabili...



veramente mi sembra di essere sempre abbastanza sospettabile...
non potresti cortesemente stare più attento??


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho figli maschi per fortuna.........comunque Barabba lo invidiate tutti al di fuori del sottoscritto.Perche'voi rosicate..io no...



ma dai Lothar!
è lui che se la piglia troppo per qualche battuta
a me ne hanno fatte di molto peggio, basta rispondere a tono o farsi una risata


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

ricordo una tizia inacidita che non tollerava andassi in cantiere con i tacchi


free ha detto:


> ma dai Lothar!
> è lui che se la piglia troppo per qualche battuta
> a me ne hanno fatte di molto peggio, basta rispondere a tono o farsi una risata


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho figli maschi per fortuna.........comunque Barabba lo invidiate tutti al di fuori del sottoscritto.Perche'voi rosicate..io no...


Io non rosico: ho un ragazzino di seconda media che mi fa il filo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho figli maschi per fortuna.........comunque Barabba lo invidiate tutti al di fuori del sottoscritto.Perche'voi rosicate..io no...


Io sono contento per lui.
Lungi da me l'invidia,il piu' comunista dei sentimenti!!!  :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Scusami, ma a sentire il mio dottore sa che non prendo pastiglie blu, sa anche che sono in salute e dice che l'importante per un uomo è fare sesso solo nel momento che si ha voglia di farlo e non quando non si sente nulla perciò mi dice che posso stare tranquillo


:sbatti:



barabba ha detto:


> ho già avuto due amici di scuola che sono morti stando a letto con una donna e penso che se deve esesre i miei amici hanno fatto una bella morte.........uno aveva 45 anni....e allora?


:sbatti:



barabba ha detto:


> la dovrei lasciare secondo te? No non lo faccio..........mi paice la femmina come femmina oltre che come donna pensante........


:sbatti:




barabba ha detto:


> questa a volte parla di greco platone socrate e la ascolto e discuto di quel poco che capisco e passo serate buone, per me.........


:sbatti:



barabba ha detto:


> perchè mollare? è una sconfitta per un uomo mollare


:sbatti:



barabba ha detto:


> e quando parla di quello che studia ha fascino........ fa piacere scoprire cose che non so.......io ho fatto il meccanico per una vita, ragiono con il calibro e il metro non con i filosofi.........nemmeno pensavo a certe cose così piacevoli.......perchè me le devo togliere?


:sbatti:





Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una ragazza eccezionale che studia e si mantiene e ci tiene alla sua indipendenza. Ha voluto rassicurarlo, appena colta dal colpo di fulmine, che non è interessata, consapevole che qualche persona ammuffita e inacidita (e un po' in decomposizione) avrebbe potuto insinuare ragioni di interesse.


ok, solo che mi sembrava veramente triste ragionare di testamenti ed eredità dopo un mese stavano assieme. però devo dire che io parto sempre dal presupposto, ingenuo, che si stia  parlando di amor cortese :rotfl:



@Minerva: grazie


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente mi sembra di essere sempre abbastanza sospettabile...
> non potresti cortesemente stare più attento??


Un calo di attenzione poteva capitare anche a Caio Giulio sotto le mura di Alesia....


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai Lothar!
> è lui che se la piglia troppo per qualche battuta
> a me ne hanno fatte di molto peggio, basta rispondere a tono o farsi una risata



vero Panther...tu non c'eri ma quando 2 anni fa tirai fuori la mia storia con la tipa 28enne...fecero pure peggio


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo una tizia inacidita che non tollerava andassi in cantiere con i tacchi



vero!
invece era sconveniente andarci senza soldi, ma non lo capiva, non so perchè!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io sono contento per lui.
> Lungi da me l'invidia,il piu' comunista dei sentimenti!!!  :rotfl:



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero!
> invece era sconveniente andarci senza soldi, ma non lo capiva, non so perchè!


vegliarda inacidita e rosicona
per me ci ha pure gli incisivi pronunciati


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Panther...tu non c'eri ma quando 2 anni fa tirai fuori la mia storia con la tipa 28enne...fecero pure peggio



no...peccato!

comunque mi riferivo anche alla vita reale
io ogni tanto esco con una compagnia di vecchi, ad alcuni dò pure del lei
tempo fa mi hanno accolta ad una cena cantandomi una canzone molto allusiva, perchè uno mi aveva vista poco prima al bar con dei negri (che conosco per lavoro):rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non rosico: ho un ragazzino di seconda media che mi fa il filo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



azz! rosico...:rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un calo di attenzione poteva capitare anche a Caio Giulio sotto le mura di Alesia....



vabbè, dai, ti perdono 
e prometto di non tagliarti le gomme della carrozzella
...per il momento


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> vegliarda inacidita e rosicona
> per me ci ha pure gli incisivi pronunciati


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vegliarda inacidita e rosicona
> per me ci ha pure gli incisivi pronunciati



ma chi era?
mi sta venendo un dubbio atroce!:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, dai, ti perdono
> e prometto di non tagliarti le gomme della carrozzella
> ...per il momento


Non solo razzista,pure crudele e perfida coi nick riguardanti i vecchietti....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo una tizia inacidita che non tollerava andassi in cantiere con i tacchi


Andare in cantiere coi tacchi è da stronzi, e non c'entra il ph.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7140 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma ...hai passato il segno...la mia foto


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andare in cantiere coi tacchi è da stronzi, e non c'entra il ph.



e perchè?
mica vado sui ponteggi, che tra l'altro sono interdetti ai non addetti
ma ti pare che mi cambio le scarpe per andare a vedere che stanno combinando??


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non solo razzista,pure crudele e perfida coi nick riguardanti i vecchietti....



vebbè dai, qualche difetto ce lo avrò pure io!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè?
> mica vado sui ponteggi, che tra l'altro sono interdetti ai non addetti
> ma ti pare che mi cambio le scarpe per andare a vedere che stanno combinando??


Perchè rischi che ti fai male, ponteggi o meno. C'è un'infinità di cose e situazioni per le quali una senza le scarpe adatte in cantiere può farsi male. Devi andare in cantiere vestita per il cantiere. Poi, casomai, ti cambi. E non contraddirmi mai più.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vebbè dai, qualche difetto ce lo avrò pure io!:rotfl:


Te lo concedo




free ha detto:


> e perchè?
> mica vado sui ponteggi, che tra l'altro sono interdetti ai non addetti
> ma ti pare che mi cambio le scarpe per andare a vedere che stanno combinando??



Certo che ti cambi,perche' se ti fai male ad un piede poi sono cazzi del responsabile della sicurezza del cantiere.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè rischi che ti fai male, ponteggi o meno. C'è un'infinità di cose e situazioni per le quali una senza le scarpe adatte in cantiere può farsi male. Devi andare in cantiere vestita per il cantiere. Poi, casomai, ti cambi. E non contraddirmi mai più.



ma che t'immagini? la tav??
per vedere 2 tacconi, o che si asciuga la vernice, è pericoloso?
io vado a vedere a che punto sono e se hanno bisogno di qualche materiale
e se non sono andati al bar


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Te lo concedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma chi è?:rotfl:
dai seriamente, non leggete i giornali? l'edilizia è ferma, faccio solo un po' di manutenzione ordinaria, niente scia


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che t'immagini? la tav??
> per vedere 2 tacconi, o che si asciuga la vernice, è pericoloso?
> io vado a vedere a che punto sono e se hanno bisogno di qualche materiale
> e se non sono andati al bar


M'immagino un cantiere, dove uno indossa i dpi. Capito? Dpi. Non i tacchi. E non contraddirmi mai più. [2]


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è?:rotfl:
> dai seriamente, non leggete i giornali? l'edilizia è ferma, faccio solo un po' di manutenzione ordinaria, niente scia


Sì, ma non vuol dire proprio un accidente. Le manutenzioni ordinarie sono lavori.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è?:rotfl:
> dai seriamente, non leggete i giornali? l'edilizia è ferma, faccio solo un po' di manutenzione ordinaria, niente scia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerche'esiste davvero il resp sicurezza???:smile::smile::smile::smile:

io invece scia e tutto il resto...tra un po'finita..qdo sara'ti mando foto..e mi dici...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma non vuol dire proprio un accidente. Le manutenzioni ordinarie sono lavori.


certo, ma non c'è il responsabile della sicurezza, basta farli fare da una ditta 
per chiarire, ora per es. sto facendo mettere a posto 4 appartamenti, con il muratore, l'elettricista, l'idraulico e gli imbianchini, dov'è il pericolo?
se viene l'idraulico a casa tua, ti metti le scarpe anti infortunistiche e il caschetto?
o il baby doll?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io capisco solo che se due persone si attraggono e hanno il desiderio
> di stare insieme è giusto che facciano il loro percorso ...
> Fosse lei qui le direi la stessa cosa goditela ...
> Diritto a cosa ?
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che a questa ragazza nessuno sta negando nulla, eh. Ed a ventitre anni è in tempissimo a fare qualsivoglia scelta.


quoto entrambi


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerche'esiste davvero il resp sicurezza???:smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> io invece scia e tutto il resto...tra un po'finita..qdo sara'ti mando foto..e mi dici...



grazie:smile:
mi raccomando fai una bella cena di fine lavori con gli operai!

il responsabile della sicurezza è una garanzia...infatti, è garantito che scassa i maroni!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *certo, ma non c'è il responsabile della sicurezza, basta farli fare da una ditta
> *per chiarire, ora per es. sto facendo mettere a posto 4 appartamenti, con il muratore, l'elettricista, l'idraulico e gli imbianchini, dov'è il pericolo?
> se viene l'idraulico a casa tua, ti metti le scarpe anti infortunistiche e il caschetto?
> o il baby doll?


Madonna mia. A zappare.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna mia. A zappare.



ma dai!
vuoi dare i colpo di grazia all'edilizia, per caso?
le ditte non lavorano in contemporanea, ergo è a norma di legge
per le ati servirebbe, così no


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

State andando O.T. a meno che non vogliate dire a Barabba, con un giro di parole, di andarci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> vuoi dare i colpo di grazia all'edilizia, per caso?
> le ditte non lavorano in contemporanea, ergo è a norma di legge
> per le ati servirebbe, così no


Ma tu lo sai o no cos'è un pos? Un pss? Sai chi lo fa, a che serve? Sai che ogni ditta DEVE avere un preposto alla sicurezza e nel caso quello può anche incularti a secco se entri in cantiere con un tacco da dodici a fare la splendida a prescindere che esista un responsabile della sicurezza o anche un psc? No che non lo sai. Cos'è, se non entri in tacchi in cantiere muore il comparto edilizia? Sei stupida? Non farmi incazzare.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai o no cos'è un pos? Un pss? Sai chi lo fa, a che serve? Sai che ogni ditta DEVE avere un preposto alla sicurezza e nel caso quello può anche incularti a secco se entri in cantiere con un tacco da dodici a fare la splendida a prescindere che esista un responsabile della sicurezza o anche un psc? No che non lo sai. Cos'è, se non entri in tacchi in cantiere muore il comparto edilizia? Sei stupida? Non farmi incazzare.


ok, allora tu per imbiancare CASA TUA, o per adeguare l'impianto elettrico, o per cambiare un lavandino, fai il pos??
io sono il committente, e non splendo!
...spendo

e digli pure a Lothar di non mettersi i tacchi a casa sua!


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> State andando O.T. a meno che non vogliate dire a Barabba, con un giro di parole, di andarci con i piedi di piombo.



hai ragggione, ma se non capisce un cazzo mica è colpa mia


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, allora tu per imbiancare CASA TUA, o per adeguare l'impianto elettrico, o per cambiare un lavandino, fai il pos??
> io sono il committente, e non splendo!
> ...spendo
> 
> e digli pure a Lothar di non mettersi i tacchi a casa sua!


Ma non lo devo fare io, devono farlo loro. PER LEGGE sono obbligati a farlo, a firma del datore di lavoro, mica tua. O mia. Brava committenza, ti vedo preparata alla grandissima.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo devo fare io, devono farlo loro. PER LEGGE sono obbligati a farlo, a firma del datore di lavoro, mica tua. O mia. Brava committenza, ti vedo preparata alla grandissima.



grazie, molto gentile


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie, molto gentile


Ti amo e vorrei vivere con te procurandoti ripetuti ed intensissimi orgasmi nell'arco delle ventiquattr'ore.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo e vorrei vivere con te procurandoti ripetuti ed intensissimi orgasmi nell'arco delle ventiquattr'ore.



ok
però adesso chiami l'idraulico e gli dici di cambiarti un lavandino con il pos e il responsabile della sicurezza!
cortesemente avvisami prima che vorrei sentire che ti risponde


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok
> però adesso chiami l'idraulico e gli dici di cambiarti un lavandino con il pos e il responsabile della sicurezza!
> cortesemente avvisami prima che vorrei sentire che ti risponde


Free, se hai enne proprietà che ristrutturi e gestisci e fai quello di mestiere le cose che ti scrivo non puoi non saperle. Sei di un'ignoranza spaventosa e non ti rendi conto. Va bene il lavandino e quello che ti pare, ma certe carte devi sapere che esistono ed a cosa servono. In più, se capiti in cantiere, e se ci vai spesso come mi pare d'aver capito, A PRESCINDERE dall'entità dei lavoro devi andarci vestita nella maniera corretta. Che sia un cantiere da dieci milioni di euro o da ventimila, con i ponteggi o senza. E la maniera corretta NON E' in tailleur e coi tacchi, specie se ci rimani per un po'. Se non sai cos'è un pos e qualcuno si fa male e quello non c'è, per dire, s'inculano il datore di lavoro ma anche te perchè sei ignorante e non ti sei accertata che avesse tutto in regola. Per dire. Poi fai come cazzo ti pare e vivi fuori dal mondo con gli occhioni spalancati da Bambi, che dirti.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, se hai enne proprietà che ristrutturi e gestisci e fai quello di mestiere le cose che ti scrivo non puoi non saperle. Sei di un'ignoranza spaventosa e non ti rendi conto. Va bene il lavandino e quello che ti pare, ma certe carte devi sapere che esistono ed a cosa servono. In più, se capiti in cantiere, e se ci vai spesso come mi pare d'aver capito, A PRESCINDERE dall'entità dei lavoro devi andarci vestita nella maniera corretta. Che sia un cantiere da dieci milioni di euro o da ventimila, con i ponteggi o senza. E la maniera corretta NON E' in tailleur e coi tacchi, specie se ci rimani per un po'. Se non sai cos'è un pos e qualcuno si fa male e quello non c'è, per dire, s'inculano il datore di lavoro ma anche te perchè sei ignorante e non ti sei accertata che avesse tutto in regola. Per dire. Poi fai come cazzo ti pare e vivi fuori dal mondo con gli occhioni spalancati da Bambi, che dirti.



bravo, hai centrato il punto: le carte
se servono si fanno, infatti ho la casa piena di cartacce
per una come me che ha dovuto imparare sul campo, vale la realtà e l'esperienza, e la mia esperienza mi dice quando serve e quando no, fidati per una volta, e ti assicuro che non lavoro con cretini, sono loro i primi ad organizzarsi per quello che serve
a me ora serve una banalissima manutenzione ordinaria da qualche mille euro, certo che quando ponteggiavo o smaltivo eternit o asfaltavo avevamo tutto e abbiamo passato i controlli asl, arpa e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai Lothar!
> è lui che se la piglia troppo per qualche battuta
> a me ne hanno fatte di molto peggio, basta rispondere a tono o farsi una risata



Io non ho l'abitudine di deridere chiunque solo perchè quello che vedo non è come la penso io..........secondo me le mogli dei miei amici dovrebbero usare quella poca intelligenza che hanno per stare in silenzio e godere anche loro della compagnia piacevole di questa ragazza, età o non età.............stronze sono e basta.....e se io me la porto a letto è un mio diritto...e garantisco ch erimane soddisfatta anche molto credetemi.....non mi sto allargando di bocca....sono fortunato in questo..........magari domani mattina si inceppa tutto e resto lì come un povero pistola.........amen, ho goduto fino a oggi.........

Mi sembra di capire che vi ho creato un casino........vi chiedo scusa....posso smettere di scrivere se desiderate questo...........non mi piace vedere gente che discute per colpa mia, non è giusto........


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bravo, hai centrato il punto: le carte
> se servono si fanno, infatti ho la casa piena di cartacce
> per una come me che ha dovuto imparare sul campo, vale la realtà e l'esperienza, e la mia esperienza mi dice quando serve e quando no, fidati per una volta, e ti assicuro che non lavoro con cretini, sono loro i primi ad organizzarsi per quello che serve
> a me ora serve una banalissima manutenzione ordinaria da qualche mille euro, certo che quando ponteggiavo o smaltivo eternit o asfaltavo avevamo tutto e abbiamo passato i controlli asl, arpa e chi più ne ha più ne metta


Ma tutti hanno dovuto imparare sul campo, benedetta figliola. E non mi fido per un cazzo niente. Ti devi svegliare. E levati quei cazzi di tacchi.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io non ho l'abitudine di deridere chiunque solo perchè quello che vedo non è come la penso io..........secondo me le mogli dei miei amici dovrebbero usare quella poca intelligenza che hanno per stare in silenzio e godere anche loro della compagnia piacevole di questa ragazza, età o non età.............stronze sono e basta.....e se io me la porto a letto è un mio diritto...e garantisco ch erimane soddisfatta anche molto credetemi.....non mi sto allargando di bocca....sono fortunato in questo..........magari domani mattina si inceppa tutto e resto lì come un povero pistola.........amen, ho goduto fino a oggi.........
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che vi ho creato un casino........vi chiedo scusa....posso smettere di scrivere se desiderate questo...........non mi piace vedere gente che discute per colpa mia, non è giusto........



no, scusa tu per gli ot:smile:

ma prima queste mogli con te come si comportavano?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io non ho l'abitudine di deridere chiunque solo perchè quello che vedo non è come la penso io..........secondo me le mogli dei miei amici dovrebbero usare quella poca intelligenza che hanno per stare in silenzio e godere anche loro della compagnia piacevole di questa ragazza, età o non età.............stronze sono e basta.....e se io me la porto a letto è un mio diritto...e garantisco ch erimane soddisfatta anche molto credetemi.....non mi sto allargando di bocca....sono fortunato in questo..........magari domani mattina si inceppa tutto e resto lì come un povero pistola.........amen, ho goduto fino a oggi.........
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che vi ho creato un casino........vi chiedo scusa....posso smettere di scrivere se desiderate questo...........non mi piace vedere gente che discute per colpa mia, non è giusto........


Ma figurati, Qui ogni occasione è buona per discutere, stai tranquillo:smile:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutti hanno dovuto imparare sul campo, benedetta figliola. E non mi fido per un cazzo niente. Ti devi svegliare. E levati quei cazzi di tacchi.



vabbè, per te sono una stordita, legittimo
vorrei vedere un'altra al mio posto, con quello che tu e pochissimi sanno, e poi ne riparliamo
anzi, non la vorrei vedere, non lo auguro di certo alle altre


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, per te sono una stordita, legittimo
> vorrei vedere un'altra al mio posto, con quello che tu e pochissimi sanno, e poi ne riparliamo
> anzi, non la vorrei vedere, non lo auguro di certo alle altre


Di "vorrei vedere te al mio posto", è pieno il mondo. Io vorrei vedere te al mio, quindi? Il mondo è così. Già che hai qualcosa hai ben poco da lamentarti. Devi fare quello che devi fare. Punto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> goditi la storia e non badare a nessno...avrai pure il diritto di fare ciò che ti pare con chi ti pare ...


quoto assolutamente.ma pensa te. Che rabbia devono avere le mogli dei tuoi amici.L invidia e' una brutta cosa e comunque fossi in te con le signore in questione direi tranquillamente che in quanto la vita e' tua non vedo davvero la motivazione per mettere il becco nella tua vita.incredibile. Che piccolezza di pensiero. E poveri i tuoi amici con delle teste coasi' vicino.un in bocca al lupo enorme.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Quoto con perizoma.e quoto a prescindere tutto cio' che scriverai.e pure luna.davvero non capisco come estranei possano mettere il beccaccio in cazzi che non sono loro.Mamma mia che gentaccia che c e' in giro.moralisti di sta minchia proprio.P.s. Sono con il cell. Abbiate pieta'





farfalla ha detto:


> Vivitela e di ai tuoi amici che se ti vogliono bene facciano capire alle mogli di farsi i cazzi loro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io non ho l'abitudine di deridere chiunque solo perchè quello che vedo non è come la penso io..........secondo me le mogli dei miei amici dovrebbero usare quella poca intelligenza che hanno per stare in silenzio e godere anche loro della compagnia piacevole di questa ragazza, età o non età.............stronze sono e basta.....e se io me la porto a letto è un mio diritto...e garantisco ch erimane soddisfatta anche molto credetemi.....non mi sto allargando di bocca....sono fortunato in questo..........magari domani mattina si inceppa tutto e resto lì come un povero pistola.........amen, ho goduto fino a oggi.........
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che vi ho creato un casino........vi chiedo scusa....posso smettere di scrivere se desiderate questo...........non mi piace vedere gente che discute per colpa mia, non è giusto........


Ma dei...
Ma quanti problemi ti fai?
Ma quale diritto dei...

Ma quale diritto...
Lei ti fa la concessione e tu fai il tuo dovere no?

Ma non è colpa tua...
Ma cosa dici su...

Qua gira così no?

Ci sono lotte intestine...e tante maigodute...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Bar...Mini e Brunetta sono maestre mai godute...e'logico che ragionino cosi'.io son felice di avere un''amica''tanto giovane...tu fai lo stesso e fregatene.


Il problema mio caro è che vedono che una ragazza giovane ha enorme ascendenza sugli uomini maturi
E non ci possono fare proprio più niente...
Non possono combattere con quel nemico lì: la giovinezza.

Questo è il succo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema mio caro è che vedono che una ragazza giovane ha enorme ascendenza sugli uomini maturi
> E non ci possono fare proprio più niente...
> Non possono combattere con quel nemico lì: la giovinezza.
> 
> Questo è il succo.


ma il punto è proprio questo: la giovinezza ....

sembra che qui esistano solo gli ultimi bisogni di lui dimenticando lei, secondo me.
si  parla d'invidia..ma vi pare che qualcuno possa invidiare la ragazza?
non credo proprio


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Sempre per la questione che se non la si pensa come te non va bene.Tra l altro dai della demente a lei, continuando a non leggere il fatto che non sembra una povera cretina. Ma tant e'. Il tuo pensiero unico e' risaputo e sei pure piuttosto ineducata a continuare ad insistere sul fatto che lei non capisce.





Minerva ha detto:


> sì lui si gode la vita ma la ragazza a 23 con un vedovo di 66 anni un po' meno.barabba non ha un problema...lo ha lei


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto è proprio questo: la giovinezza ....
> 
> sembra che qui esistano solo gli ultimi bisogni di lui dimenticando lei, secondo me.
> si  parla d'invidia..ma vi pare che qualcuno possa invidiare la ragazza?
> non credo proprio


SI...
Tutte le donne anziane
Invidiano le donne giovani...

Sempre notato questo
Spece quando tu marito guardi queste ragazze giovani tutto ammirato
per gli splendidi corpi senza rughe, cellulite, flaccidume vario ecc..ecc..ecc...

Purtroppo ti piaccia o meno
Questo è il destino voluto dagli dei...

Anche a me piacciono molto quelle da 25 anni...molto

Ohi...
E cosa ci posso fare?

Ma conto solo sul fatto che io non possa piacere a loro...

Ma come fare quando ti senti dire da una...ah tu si che sei un uomo vissuto, non come quel mona del mio ragazzo...che è un bamboccio viziato...

Come comportarsi?

Il bello è che ste giovani vedono la mia moglie come una povera vecchia...
Non sanno che ella fu giovane e bella...in tempi lontani...no?

Mi ricordo mio nonno...
Vede la mia ragazza e fa...
Ah se avessi vent'anni te struccaria tutta...

Sua moglie di 79 si alza le gonne e fa Ben ben ben...io non sono certo da buttar via...

E lui...ma taci che hai do pali della luce come gambe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto è proprio questo: la giovinezza ....
> 
> sembra che qui esistano solo gli ultimi bisogni di lui dimenticando lei, secondo me.
> si  parla d'invidia..ma vi pare che qualcuno possa invidiare la ragazza?
> non credo proprio



Mi sembra che qui o lì o la 
ci sia la dendenza a badare di più ai bisogni di chi 
sta scrivendo piuttosto che l'altra parte...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sempre per la questione che se non la si pensa come te non va bene.Tra l altro dai della demente a lei, continuando a non leggere il fatto che non sembra una povera cretina. Ma tant e'. Il tuo pensiero unico e' risaputo e sei pure piuttosto ineducata a continuare ad insistere sul fatto che lei non capisce.



Quoto e approvo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sta ragazza ha un problema enorme: La giovinezza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io comunque ho problemi enormi e vorrei tanto essere al posto di Barabba....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Invece sto al posto di Cristo
Crocifisso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E attendo i due ladroni...
Uno è Lothar...e l'altro Joey...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Tutte le donne anziane
> Invidiano le donne giovani...
> 
> ...


La cosa bella è che però non fanno certo la morale a quelle che scrivono che preferiscono l'uomo "maturo" o molto più grande di loro. Eh no, lì la cosa va bene. Però, vista dall'ottica dell'uomo in questione, manco per il cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa bella è che però non fanno certo la morale a quelle che scrivono che preferiscono l'uomo "maturo" o molto più grande di loro. Eh no, lì la cosa va bene. Però, vista dall'ottica dell'uomo in questione, manco per il cazzo.


Ovvio....
Ma vedi che morale che fanno...
Se è il loro marito a lasciarle per una che ha la metà della loro età...
Là si se ne vedono delle belle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E sto Barabba si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma da non credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> *Tutte le donne anziane
> Invidiano le donne giovani...*
> 
> ...




io le invidio eccome 
cazzo


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io le invidio eccome
> cazzo


quelle con il sessantaseienne no


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, scusa tu per gli ot:smile:
> 
> ma prima queste mogli con te come si comportavano?



E' questo il fatto che fa incazzare.....prima ero una brava persona, finchè si veniva a mangiare solo a casa mia, perchè da loro si andava poco perchè ha fatto tardi...da me c'è più spazio..........io tanto sono solo e ho la lavastoviglie vuota....stasera avevano mal di testa e non ha fatto la spesa........qualche volta mi hanno invitato in pizzeria........uno schifo che forse facevo finta di non vedree....adesso mi urtano queste maniere.....


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2013)

@barabba

Da ciò che scrivi è EVIDENTE sei una persona tenera e buona, e non sei fesso per nulla. E non sei fesso _non_ perché, come pensano i maschietti qui sopra, sei un vecchio figo che si tromba una ventenne (_ma chi è davvero invidioso qui, eh?!?_), ma perché nella tua vita c'è ordine, chiarezza, limpidezza. Questa ragazza è fortunata ad averti incontrato.
Sei anche saggio, sai che potrebbe finire. Io ti consiglio di ricordarlo, di aspettartelo e di essere generoso e dignitoso nell'amarla, come stai facendo ora. Va bene così, va bene così. Auguri.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio....
> Ma vedi che morale che fanno...
> Se è il loro marito a lasciarle per una che ha la metà della loro età...
> Là si se ne vedono delle belle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



No, barabba non si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne....volevo vedere come la pensava la gente comune davnti a un fatto che io penso comune e invece vedo che scatena rabbie represse anche qui dentro..........io ringrazio tutti delle risposte avute..a me è bastata mezza giornata per centrare il problema grazie a voi e adesso ve lo dico......io sto ancora in azienda e senza la mia firma sulle cose importanti non si fa niente o quasi......da un poco di tempo ho ripreso a scassare la testa ai dipendenti perchè mi stavano credendo rimbambito e se ne stanno accorgendo a loro spese.

I miei due figli bravi fino a che vuoi ma deboli di pugno e si fanno pigliare per il fondo schiena........

Io non intendo perdre una gnocca della madonna perchè a letto è un cinema.........io le ricambio con tante piccole cose gentili che vedo nei bar la gente giovane non fa....io mi presento con qualche fiore anche di campo e non importa...io la carezzo spesso sul viso perchè è bellissima e lo merita..........io quando la tocco e la sfioro specie se siamo finiti a letto provo emozione che provavo a trenta anni e sento che anche lei si smolla come un gelato.........non credo di dovermi sentire in colpa perchè a tavola le verso il vino.....l'ho sempre fatto anche a mia moglie,,,mi piace il contatto fisico e vedo che anche a lei non fa schifo.....finito di fare quello che fanno tutti se ne sta abbracciata come una lucertola e si addormenta...........cosa capso ho fatto io di male da dovere rinunciare a cose così perchè la gente pensa male.........le mogli dei miei amici non sanno che sta per cominciare un periodo di cacca per loro da parte mia e se ne accorgeranno presto.......io sono anche una carogna quando mi girano a motore......io amo le donne come fatto fisico e ne sono stato ricambiato .....ho avuto ancora un colpo di fortuna me lo godo e vorrei morire il più tardi possibile se quello lassù decide di farmelo fare..........le donne sono la cosa più bella del creato ricordatevelo e chi mi critica auguro di trovarsi, uomo o donna che sia, nella stessa situazione e poi venirmi a dire qui sopra come si sente.

E adesso esco e dopo che ho saputo per vie traverse quando le danno le ferie, vado a prenotare a sua insaputa dieci giorni di mare........o Madera che amo tantissimo il vinello che fanno o a La Reunion.........io odio il mare ma so che lei lo ama e prendo l'occasione del suo compleanno che cade giusto nella prima settimana di agosto..........

stasera sarà festa grande credo......e io sarò felice........è la prima volta in quattro mesi che spendo qualcosa per lei non richiesto......


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto è proprio questo: la giovinezza ....
> 
> sembra che qui esistano solo gli ultimi bisogni di lui dimenticando lei, secondo me.
> si parla d'invidia..ma vi pare che qualcuno possa invidiare la ragazza?
> non credo proprio


Sull'invidia nemmeno dovremmo commentare visto la cazzata di proporzioni galattiche
Però non capisco perchè ci dovremmo preoccupare dei nisogni di una ragazza (donna) che per quante ne sappiamo è serena e sta scegliendo di stare con questa persona.
Davvero non capisco




Fantastica ha detto:


> @barabba
> 
> Da ciò che scrivi è EVIDENTE sei una persona tenera e buona, e non sei fesso per nulla. E non sei fesso _non_ perché, come pensano i maschietti qui sopra, sei un vecchio figo che si tromba una ventenne (_ma chi è davvero invidioso qui, eh?!?_), ma perché nella tua vita c'è ordine, chiarezza, limpidezza. Questa ragazza è fortunata ad averti incontrato.
> Sei anche saggio, sai che potrebbe finire. Io ti consiglio di ricordarlo, di aspettartelo e di essere generoso e dignitoso nell'amarla, come stai facendo ora. Va bene così, va bene così. Auguri.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'invidia nemmeno dovremmo commentare visto la cazzata di proporzioni galattiche
> Però non capisco perchè* ci dovremmo preoccupare dei nisogni di una ragazza (donna) che per quante ne sappiamo è serena e sta scegliendo di stare con questa persona.*
> Davvero non capisco
> 
> ...


me ne sono preoccupata solo io per un attimo io, ma poi passa .
ad ogni modo da giovani tante scelte si fanno credendo di essere consapevoli ed  è solo il senno di poi a  chiarire che così non era.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *me ne sono preoccupata solo io per un attimo io, ma poi passa *.
> ad ogni modo da giovani tante scelte si fanno credendo di essere consapevoli e solo il senno di poi a chiarire che così non era.


Non avevo dubbi
Concordo
Ma credo sia giusto farle, tutto serve a crescere anche esperienze come questa


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> No, barabba non si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne....volevo vedere come la pensava la gente comune davnti a un fatto che io penso comune e invece vedo che scatena rabbie represse anche qui dentro..........io ringrazio tutti delle risposte avute..a me è bastata mezza giornata per centrare il problema grazie a voi e adesso ve lo dico......io sto ancora in azienda e senza la mia firma sulle cose importanti non si fa niente o quasi......da un poco di tempo ho ripreso a scassare la testa ai dipendenti perchè mi stavano credendo rimbambito e se ne stanno accorgendo a loro spese.
> 
> I miei due figli bravi fino a che vuoi ma deboli di pugno e si fanno pigliare per il fondo schiena........
> 
> ...



forse il tuo problema è proprio questo, cioè che sei tu che ritieni di dover dimostrare che non sei rincoglionito, anche con i dipendenti per es.
e forse è per questo che i commenti delle stronze ti feriscono, invece di farti sorridere
il mio consiglio è di farci l'abitudine, tenendo presente che è ovvio che sei un po' nel mirino e che non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno
come si dice: il tempo è galantuomo, se hai ragione ti darà ragione


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa bella è che però non fanno certo la morale a quelle che scrivono che preferiscono l'uomo "maturo" o molto più grande di loro. Eh no, lì la cosa va bene. Però, vista dall'ottica dell'uomo in questione, manco per il cazzo.


miao miao...bravo Joey stra d'accordo.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Tutte le donne anziane
> Invidiano le donne giovani...
> 
> ...


Dissento assolutamente! E ti parla una"giovane". Io sono rimasta molto più colpita da donne più mature, ma per l'appunto Donne non ragazze, come me e le mie coetanee.. Molte 40/50enni oggi sono molto belle esteticamente, e trasmettono fascino, fiducia e una sicurezza che una 20enne non può avere... Io spero di poter esser un giorno una donna come loro, ma se a 40 anni con un fascino del genere al suo fianco un uomo si volta a guardarne una di 20, forse il problema sta nell'uomo!! E' come avere una pesca buonissima, nel massimo del suo splendore, tu torneresti dal fruttivendolo a comprarne una acerba dal gusto amaro??


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> No, barabba non si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne....volevo vedere come la pensava la gente comune davnti a un fatto che io penso comune e invece vedo che scatena rabbie represse anche qui dentro..........io ringrazio tutti delle risposte avute..a me è bastata mezza giornata per centrare il problema grazie a voi e adesso ve lo dico......io sto ancora in azienda e senza la mia firma sulle cose importanti non si fa niente o quasi......da un poco di tempo ho ripreso a scassare la testa ai dipendenti perchè mi stavano credendo rimbambito e se ne stanno accorgendo a loro spese.
> 
> I miei due figli bravi fino a che vuoi ma deboli di pugno e si fanno pigliare per il fondo schiena........
> 
> ...


Ma chi pensa che un uomo a 66 anni sia rimbambito? Forse chi lo era anche a 20 o 40. E neppure nessuno pensa che dei gesti gentili siano superflui o segni di debolezza. La differenza di età è eccessiva e lo sai anche tu; infatti hai presentato la storia dicendo subito che hai blindato gli averi per chiarire che lei non sta con te per i soldi. Chi ti consce da tanti anni e ti ha voluto bene e ti è stato vicino nel periodo brutto merita un po' più di considerazione. Credo che tu sia sicuro di te perché l'età e l'esperienza ti hanno fatto più saggio e allora perché non riconosci queste qualità in chi ti fa notare una cosa che accade ma normale non è. Sai bene che è normale conoscersi e sposarsi giovani e farsi una famiglia avendo il tempo e le energie per seguire i figli: è quello che hai fatto tu. Ora stai vivendo una cosa anomala. Può funzionare? Certo. Ma reagire da adolescente ribelle per qualche battuta o invito alla riflessione, nei confronti di amici che ti conoscono da tanto tempo, non è da te. Tu a venti anni avresti trovato affascinante la tua bellissima moglie di quando ne aveva sessanta? Non credo. Infatti hai sposato lei giovane e non sua nonna. Capisci che queste riflessioni possono farle anche gli altri? Saranno tutte parole al vento a cui tu non vorrai neppure rispondere? Può essere anche che abbia ragione tu. Potrai fare sempre fare amicizia con l'amante di 75 di tua figlia e vantarvi di come siate bravi a far godere una giovane e ridicolizzare i trentenni che in spiaggia giocano a pallone.


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2013)

Ma scusate ma avercene
Fossi unuomo solo 60 enne e mi capita la 23 enne ma davvero …me ne fregherei proprio dei giudizi di 4 comari che magari non trombano +
(La fine che rischiavo io

E lei se sta bene così si vive la sua cosa

Cmq amica  dei miei è stata e sta  tutto ora con uomo di 38 anni + grande 
Adesso lei 50
Figlio di 10 anni
Tutti a dire non è un ppaà e un nonno non è un compagno faid a badante
Ora si fa un po da infermiera ma dice x qnt mi l’ha amata e fatta sentire una principessa lo fa con amore estremo
E come si guardano ancora  ragazzi, come si guardano ancora toglie qualsiasi dubbio

Avercene pure qui
Al diavolo le regole e i moralismi e quelle minkiate che ti fanno fare segoni mentali anche qnd capita una roba bella
Es e non sarà stroia eteran chissenefrega
D i terno cosa c’è x certo?

Non bastano le schifezze quotidiane?
Saluti

Ps: Min ma tu sei sposata? Non so tua storia nn ricordo mai


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2013)

Scusate se scrivo da iphone non si capisce nulla

stroia


Il succo è che si, la diff è molta
Chiaramente
Ma sei vedovo
Sei solo
Lei anche

Perché perdere tempo in pipponi indotti dal giudizio di chi a parere mio dovrebbe tacere e al limite preoccuparsi se tu perdessi la testa al punto d afare cagate..preoccuparsi come amica al limite

Ma poi ancora

Sarai mica incapace di intendere e di volere no?


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

avete visto la bellezza del somaro? è un film dove la buonanima di jannacci interpreta un bellissimo anziano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete visto la bellezza del somaro? è un film dove la buonanima di jannacci interpreta un bellissimo anziano.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


l'hai visto:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma avercene
> Fossi unuomo solo 60 enne e mi capita la 23 enne ma davvero …me ne fregherei proprio dei giudizi di 4 comari che magari non trombano +
> (La fine che rischiavo io
> 
> ...


tanto guarda prima o poi se si ha la fortuna di invecchiare 
da badante ci tocca farla comunque ...:mrgreen:
È ironico ma anche no


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto assolutamente.ma pensa te. Che rabbia devono avere le mogli dei tuoi amici.L invidia e' una brutta cosa e comunque fossi in te con le signore in questione direi tranquillamente che in quanto la vita e' tua non vedo davvero la motivazione per mettere il becco nella tua vita.incredibile. Che piccolezza di pensiero. E poveri i tuoi amici con delle teste coasi' vicino.un in bocca al lupo enorme.



ma io non capisco cosa dovrebbero invidiare le mogli
al limite, i mariti delle mogli linguacciute, potrebbero invidiare il fatto Barabba abbia una compagna molto giovane, e loro no
a meno che queste benedette mogli non vivano in un giro molto ristretto di amicizie, tale da non avvedersi che esistono donne più giovani di loro, a 'sto mondo
ma mi pare piuttosto assurdo


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non capisco cosa dovrebbero invidiare le mogli
> al limite, i mariti delle mogli linguacciute, potrebbero invidiare il fatto Barabba abbia una compagna molto giovane, e loro no
> a meno che queste benedette mogli non vivano in un giro molto ristretto di amicizie, tale da non avvedersi che esistono donne più giovani di loro, a 'sto mondo
> ma mi pare piuttosto assurdo


non si se c'entra l'invidia o nno 
comunque un po' c'entra sempre 
la ragione non la so spiegare ...
Ma queste signore mentre giocano a carte 
dovranno pur parlare di qualcosa facendosi 
mi cazzi degli altri ...
per ora l'argomento è Barabba ma quando 
scopriranno qualcos'altro , ch'esso che la Filomena a sessant'anni 
si è rifatta le tette che però ha il culo cadente , la discussione 
si dirotterà sulla Filomena...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non si se c'entra l'invidia o nno
> comunque un po' c'entra sempre
> la ragione non la so spiegare ...
> Ma queste signore mentre giocano a carte
> ...


Non vorrei dirlo ma chi discute di Barabba e poi discuterà di Filomena siamo noi qui.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei dirlo ma chi discute di Barabba e poi discuterà di Filomena siamo noi qui.


Di qualcosa si dovrà pur discutere ...
partitina a bocce già che fa bello?:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2013)

sono proprio seduta di fronte ad un campetto di bocce
colline verdi

relax

ancora due orette solo x me

:yoga:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, per te sono una stordita, legittimo
> vorrei vedere un'altra al mio posto, con quello che tu e* pochissimi sanno*, e poi ne riparliamo
> anzi, non la vorrei vedere, non lo auguro di certo alle altre



so anch'io. sallo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> No, barabba non si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne....volevo vedere come la pensava la gente comune davnti a un fatto che io penso comune e invece vedo che scatena rabbie represse anche qui dentro..........io ringrazio tutti delle risposte avute..a me è bastata mezza giornata per centrare il problema grazie a voi e adesso ve lo dico......io sto ancora in azienda e senza la mia firma sulle cose importanti non si fa niente o quasi......da un poco di tempo ho ripreso a scassare la testa ai dipendenti perchè mi stavano credendo rimbambito e se ne stanno accorgendo a loro spese.
> 
> I miei due figli bravi fino a che vuoi ma deboli di pugno e si fanno pigliare per il fondo schiena........
> 
> ...



bello, bellissimo questo post :up:

un bellissimo gesto da parte tua
sii generoso anche con chi ti critica e la tua felicità sarà ancora più grande

ma che te lo dico a fare  a 66 anni queste cose le sai già


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Di qualcosa si dovrà pur discutere ...
> partitina a bocce già che fa bello?:mrgreen:


Io solo briscola e il bianchino.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dissento assolutamente! E ti parla una"giovane". Io sono rimasta molto più colpita da donne più mature, ma per l'appunto Donne non ragazze, come me e le mie coetanee.. Molte 40/50enni oggi sono molto belle esteticamente, e trasmettono fascino, fiducia e una sicurezza che una 20enne non può avere... Io spero di poter esser un giorno una donna come loro, ma se a 40 anni con un fascino del genere al suo fianco un uomo si volta a guardarne una di 20, forse il problema sta nell'uomo!! E' come avere una pesca buonissima, nel massimo del suo splendore, tu torneresti dal fruttivendolo a comprarne una acerba dal gusto amaro??


Sai una volta stavo prendendo un gelato con una mia coetanea...
E arriva una mia ex allieva...
Non la vedevo da cinque anni e apparvemi così una bellissima donnina...

Lei esordisce con...
Ma adesso te la fai con le vecchie da ricovero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sarà che io mostro meno degli anni che ho no?
Grazie ad un cervello molto infantile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Credi a me...
La paura di invecchiare terrorizza le donne...

Pensa che molte quando arrivano gli anta vanno in crisi mistica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io solo briscola e il bianchino.


peccato sono brava a bocce quando riesco ad individuare il boccino


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> peccato sono brava a bocce quando riesco ad individuare il boccino


Io non ce la faccio più a sollevare la boccia, tu sì?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio più a sollevare la boccia, tu sì?


si
uso quelle dei bambini...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> uso quelle dei bambini...


ehi zia...ehi zia...
ciao zia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> uso quelle dei bambini...


E' un'idea, Però bisogna chinarsi per raccoglierle. Meglio briscola.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ehi zia...ehi zia...
> ciao zia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio zia di nonna:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'idea, Però bisogna chinarsi per raccoglierle. Meglio briscola.


vada per la briscola 
ma non so giocare 
qui si gioca a Belotte 
e si fanno delle gran belle litigate...


però basta 
Barabba ha un problema :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vada per la briscola
> ma non so giocare
> qui si gioca a Belotte
> e si fanno delle gran belle litigate...
> ...


Posso imparare e poi sparlottiamo di tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso imparare e poi sparlottiamo di tutti :mrgreen:


Ottima idea 
però meglio giocare a uno meno impegnativo e più tempo per sparlottare:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io non ho l'abitudine di deridere chiunque solo perchè quello che vedo non è come la penso io..........secondo me le mogli dei miei amici dovrebbero usare quella poca intelligenza che hanno per stare in silenzio e godere anche loro della compagnia piacevole di questa ragazza, età o non età.............stronze sono e basta.....e se io me la porto a letto è un mio diritto...e garantisco ch erimane soddisfatta anche molto credetemi.....non mi sto allargando di bocca....sono fortunato in questo..........magari domani mattina si inceppa tutto e resto lì come un povero pistola.........amen, ho goduto fino a oggi.........
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che vi ho creato un casino........vi chiedo scusa....posso smettere di scrivere se desiderate questo...........non mi piace vedere gente che discute per colpa mia, non è giusto........


Scherzi?
Tu DEVI scrivere,sei solo la scintilla che accende il fuocherello che poi diventa come sempre falo'.
E' il suo bello vedere l'ignoranza straripare sempre dalle stesse cascate,e senza che arrivi mai a bagnare alcunche'....se non fosse per questo,non ci sarebbero altri motivi per continuare a scrivere qui...


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto è proprio questo: la giovinezza ....
> 
> sembra che qui esistano solo gli ultimi bisogni di lui dimenticando lei, secondo me.
> si  parla d'invidia..ma vi pare che *qualcuno* possa invidiare la ragazza?
> non credo proprio


Nessun*o* la invidia,son tutte femminacce stagionate le inviperite


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessun*o* la invidia,son tutte femminacce stagionate le inviperite


vieni qui che ti porto a fare un giretto, bel nonnino in carriola:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> No, barabba non si preoccupa dei consigli di certe donne....volevo vedere come la pensava la gente comune davnti a un fatto che io penso comune e invece vedo che scatena rabbie represse anche qui dentro..........io ringrazio tutti delle risposte avute..a me è bastata mezza giornata per centrare il problema grazie a voi e adesso ve lo dico......io sto ancora in azienda e senza la mia firma sulle cose importanti non si fa niente o quasi......da un poco di tempo ho ripreso a scassare la testa ai dipendenti perchè mi stavano credendo rimbambito e se ne stanno accorgendo a loro spese.
> 
> I miei due figli bravi fino a che vuoi ma deboli di pugno e si fanno pigliare per il fondo schiena........
> 
> ...



che bello questo post.
Ci descriverai la faccina di lei?

eddai....
( se non lo fai ti mandiamo la maledizione del pipino mollo, occhio che attacca di brutto:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessun*o* la invidia,son tutte femminacce stagionate le inviperite


Mi stai sul cazzo ma...
Quotone!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bello, bellissimo questo post :up:
> 
> un bellissimo gesto da parte tua
> sii generoso anche con chi ti critica e la tua felicità sarà ancora più grande
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> che bello questo post.
> Ci descriverai la faccina di lei?
> 
> eddai....
> ( se non lo fai ti mandiamo la maledizione del pipino mollo, occhio che attacca di brutto:mrgreen


No comment


:rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non si se c'entra l'invidia o nno
> comunque un po' c'entra sempre
> la ragione non la so spiegare ...
> Ma queste signore mentre giocano a carte
> ...


ma infatti
gliel'ho detto a Barabba che se la sta pigliando troppo, basta aspettare che si annoino dell'argomento
tra l'altro, le signore in fondo sono schiette, seppur pettegole, perchè le battutine gliele fanno in faccia e non (solo) quando non c'è


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> so anch'io. sallo.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2013)

Ciao 

forse, sei un po' permaloso e sai, che non è usuale ... 

tutto quello che esce dalla norma, stuzzica ... 

lascia che stuzzichi ... prima o poi, passa ... 

intanto ... continua così con lei ... molto bello!

sienne


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No comment
> 
> 
> :rotfl:



Muoro!!!!


(ma siamo le Divine mica per niente scusa...)


----------



## devastata (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che è l'unico aspetto che Barabba ha trascurato di considerare.


Altro aspetto positivo, e da non trascurare, si è già trovato la badante!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Altro aspetto positivo, e da non trascurare, si è già trovato la badante!


Scusa se metto una tua foto


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa se metto una tua foto View attachment 7141



verde mio!


sono morta dal ridere!!!


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vieni qui che ti porto a fare un giretto, bel nonnino in carriola:mrgreen:


Ringrazio per il bel,ma dicono che prima di accettare passaggi sarebbe prudente sincerarsi su chi li da'....


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stai sul cazzo ma...
> Quotone!!!


Cavolo,domani devo provare una sestina al superenalotto.....o vinco stavolta,o giammai  :sonar:


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @barabba
> 
> Da ciò che scrivi è EVIDENTE sei una persona tenera e buona, e non sei fesso per nulla. E non sei fesso _non_ perché, come pensano i maschietti qui sopra, sei un vecchio figo che si tromba una ventenne (_ma chi è davvero invidioso qui, eh?!?_), ma perché nella tua vita c'è ordine, chiarezza, limpidezza. Questa ragazza è fortunata ad averti incontrato.
> Sei anche saggio, sai che potrebbe finire. Io ti consiglio di ricordarlo, di aspettartelo e di essere generoso e dignitoso nell'amarla, come stai facendo ora. Va bene così, va bene così. Auguri.



ecco questo è vero......ricordarmi che potrebbe finire.....ho già io il pensiero grazie a queste avventure quotidiane, ma non cederò di sicuro finchè dura......dignitoso nell'amarla........lo sto già facendo evitandole di venire a vivere con me......le abitudini intime di una persona della mia età sono differenti da quelle sue......non voglio che vi siano momenti di imbarazzo anche se magari sono idee mie..........ciascuno a casa sua e va bene così.....con i telefonini poi non esiste problema........stanno bene i due giorni filati oltre dovrà passare del tempo e fare rodaggio......vedremo....generoso? non chiede niente.......quel poco che faccio lo faccio perchè voglio io.......a volte sceglie per mangiare birrerie di buon comando perchè dice che non vale la pena spendere per mangiare le stesse cose e poi è contenta così......il viaggio di ferie di oggi è una mia idea, ma ho aspettato a prenotare.......domani mi danno tre o quattro preventivi e le farò scegliere..........c'è anche il rischio che non accetti perchè magari non so....vedrò.

io sto provando del sentimento e dell'affetto altrochè....mi sto ricaricando come quando ero negli anni scorsi.....mi ha ridato la voglia di vivere..........era un anno quasi che la sera parlavo con i cani........magari sicuramente mi capiscono ma sono cani......anche loro mi hanno sempre trattato bene meglio di certa gente......almeno stanno con me solo perchè sono con me..vivere in una casa grande da solo e in campagna a volte pesa.........adesso non pesa più.....che duri almeno...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ecco questo è vero......ricordarmi che potrebbe finire.....ho già io il pensiero grazie a queste avventure quotidiane, ma non cederò di sicuro finchè dura......dignitoso nell'amarla........lo sto già facendo evitandole di venire a vivere con me......le abitudini intime di una persona della mia età sono differenti da quelle sue......non voglio che vi siano momenti di imbarazzo anche se magari sono idee mie..........ciascuno a casa sua e va bene così.....con i telefonini poi non esiste problema........stanno bene i due giorni filati oltre dovrà passare del tempo e fare rodaggio......vedremo....generoso? non chiede niente.......quel poco che faccio lo faccio perchè voglio io.......a volte sceglie per mangiare birrerie di buon comando perchè dice che non vale la pena spendere per mangiare le stesse cose e poi è contenta così......il viaggio di ferie di oggi è una mia idea, ma ho aspettato a prenotare.......domani mi danno tre o quattro preventivi e le farò scegliere..........c'è anche il rischio che non accetti perchè magari non so....vedrò.
> 
> io sto provando del sentimento e dell'affetto altrochè....mi sto ricaricando come quando ero negli anni scorsi.....mi ha ridato la voglia di vivere..........era un anno quasi che la sera parlavo con i cani........magari sicuramente mi capiscono ma sono cani......anche loro mi hanno sempre trattato bene meglio di certa gente......almeno stanno con me solo perchè sono con me..vivere in una casa grande da solo e in campagna a volte pesa.........adesso non pesa più.....che duri almeno...


Per "generoso" non intendevo in termini di cose materiali, (il viaggio non è un regalo, è una bella esperienza da vivere in due, ti auguro che lei dica sì) ma proprio in termini di affetto, sosotegno, vicinanza, amore. E ci siamo, ci siamo:smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cavolo,domani devo provare una sestina al superenalotto.....o vinco stavolta,o giammai  :sonar:


se vinci almeno mi inviti per un caffè.
Non oltre perchè temo di finire alle mani con te.
E sono una signora in fondo e raccapriccio ogni forma di aggressività.
Flapflap

D alla prossima)


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ecco questo è vero......ricordarmi che potrebbe finire.....ho già io il pensiero grazie a queste avventure quotidiane, ma non cederò di sicuro finchè dura......dignitoso nell'amarla........lo sto già facendo evitandole di venire a vivere con me......le abitudini intime di una persona della mia età sono differenti da quelle sue......non voglio che vi siano momenti di imbarazzo anche se magari sono idee mie..........ciascuno a casa sua e va bene così.....con i telefonini poi non esiste problema........stanno bene i due giorni filati oltre dovrà passare del tempo e fare rodaggio......vedremo....generoso? non chiede niente.......quel poco che faccio lo faccio perchè voglio io.......a volte sceglie per mangiare birrerie di buon comando perchè dice che non vale la pena spendere per mangiare le stesse cose e poi è contenta così......il viaggio di ferie di oggi è una mia idea, ma ho aspettato a prenotare.......domani mi danno tre o quattro preventivi e le farò scegliere..........c'è anche il rischio che non accetti perchè magari non so....vedrò.
> 
> io sto provando del sentimento e dell'affetto altrochè....mi sto ricaricando come quando ero negli anni scorsi.....mi ha ridato la voglia di vivere..........era un anno quasi che la sera parlavo con i cani........magari sicuramente mi capiscono ma sono cani......anche loro mi hanno sempre trattato bene meglio di certa gente......almeno stanno con me solo perchè sono con me..vivere in una casa grande da solo e in campagna a volte pesa.........adesso non pesa più.....che duri almeno...



che bello leggerti.
Che. Bello.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


Silvio, sei tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ecco questo è vero......ricordarmi che potrebbe finire.....ho già io il pensiero grazie a queste avventure quotidiane, ma non cederò di sicuro finchè dura......dignitoso nell'amarla........lo sto già facendo evitandole di venire a vivere con me......le abitudini intime di una persona della mia età sono differenti da quelle sue......non voglio che vi siano momenti di imbarazzo anche se magari sono idee mie..........ciascuno a casa sua e va bene così.....con i telefonini poi non esiste problema........stanno bene i due giorni filati oltre dovrà passare del tempo e fare rodaggio......vedremo....generoso? non chiede niente.......quel poco che faccio lo faccio perchè voglio io.......a volte sceglie per mangiare birrerie di buon comando perchè dice che non vale la pena spendere per mangiare le stesse cose e poi è contenta così......il viaggio di ferie di oggi è una mia idea, ma ho aspettato a prenotare.......domani mi danno tre o quattro preventivi e le farò scegliere..........c'è anche il rischio che non accetti perchè magari non so....vedrò.
> 
> io sto provando del sentimento e dell'affetto altrochè....mi sto ricaricando come quando ero negli anni scorsi.....mi ha ridato la voglia di vivere..........era un anno quasi che la sera parlavo con i cani........magari sicuramente mi capiscono ma sono cani......anche loro mi hanno sempre trattato bene meglio di certa gente......almeno stanno con me solo perchè sono con me..vivere in una casa grande da solo e in campagna a volte pesa.........adesso non pesa più.....che duri almeno...


A me sembra che sei sulla strada giusta :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ecco questo è vero......ricordarmi che potrebbe finire.....ho già io il pensiero grazie a queste avventure quotidiane, ma non cederò di sicuro finchè dura......dignitoso nell'amarla........lo sto già facendo evitandole di venire a vivere con me......le abitudini intime di una persona della mia età sono differenti da quelle sue......non voglio che vi siano momenti di imbarazzo anche se magari sono idee mie..........ciascuno a casa sua e va bene così.....con i telefonini poi non esiste problema........stanno bene i due giorni filati oltre dovrà passare del tempo e fare rodaggio......vedremo....generoso? non chiede niente.......quel poco che faccio lo faccio perchè voglio io.......a volte sceglie per mangiare birrerie di buon comando perchè dice che non vale la pena spendere per mangiare le stesse cose e poi è contenta così......il viaggio di ferie di oggi è una mia idea, ma ho aspettato a prenotare.......domani mi danno tre o quattro preventivi e le farò scegliere..........c'è anche il rischio che non accetti perchè magari non so....vedrò.
> 
> io sto provando del sentimento e dell'affetto altrochè....mi sto ricaricando come quando ero negli anni scorsi.....mi ha ridato la voglia di vivere..........era un anno quasi che la sera parlavo con i cani........magari sicuramente mi capiscono ma sono cani......anche loro mi hanno sempre trattato bene meglio di certa gente......almeno stanno con me solo perchè sono con me..vivere in una casa grande da solo e in campagna a volte pesa.........adesso non pesa più.....che duri almeno...



Non ho letto tutto il resto del topic.

Con questo post mi hai strappato il primo sorriso della giornata.

Considerando che sono le 11:00 puoi capire che giornata di merda.

:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Silvio, sei tu?


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Silvio, sei tu?



impossibile.
Lei sarebbe al governo.
O almeno in regione.


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

c





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi pensa che un uomo a 66 anni sia rimbambito? Forse chi lo era anche a 20 o 40. E neppure nessuno pensa che dei gesti gentili siano superflui o segni di debolezza. La differenza di età è eccessiva e lo sai anche tu; infatti hai presentato la storia dicendo subito che hai blindato gli averi per chiarire che lei non sta con te per i soldi. Chi ti consce da tanti anni e ti ha voluto bene e ti è stato vicino nel periodo brutto merita un po' più di considerazione. Credo che tu sia sicuro di te perché l'età e l'esperienza ti hanno fatto più saggio e allora perché non riconosci queste qualità in chi ti fa notare una cosa che accade ma normale non è. Sai bene che è normale conoscersi e sposarsi giovani e farsi una famiglia avendo il tempo e le energie per seguire i figli: è quello che hai fatto tu. Ora stai vivendo una cosa anomala. Può funzionare? Certo. Ma reagire da adolescente ribelle per qualche battuta o invito alla riflessione, nei confronti di amici che ti conoscono da tanto tempo, non è da te. Tu a venti anni avresti trovato affascinante la tua bellissima moglie di quando ne aveva sessanta? Non credo. Infatti hai sposato lei giovane e non sua nonna. Capisci che queste riflessioni possono farle anche gli altri? Saranno tutte parole al vento a cui tu non vorrai neppure rispondere? Può essere anche che abbia ragione tu. Potrai fare sempre fare amicizia con l'amante di 75 di tua figlia e vantarvi di come siate bravi a far godere una giovane e ridicolizzare i trentenni che in spiaggia giocano a pallone.


Cose giuste e cose sbagliate secondo me.........io ho blindato glia veri rimasti perchè dieci anni fa ne hanno avuti di averi...uno il caseggiato dove vivo e l'altro l'officina sui due piedi e senza colpo ferire........l'ho messa in piedi io potevo tenermela........ho visto troppe persone che si sono mangiate il risultato di una vita per quattro zoccole....ai miei figli non volevo che rischiassero.....sarà comunque roba loro a suo tempo anche quello che è ancora mio......credo che avesse più ragione mia moglie ancora più di me in questo...
Perchè devo riflettere su quello che è successo? non l'ho cercato io, sono stato puntato come un cacciatore e mi è piaciuto esserlo. Tutto qui
Reagisco da adolescente ribelle perchè ho sempre preso calci in culo e mi sono difeso ma io non ho mai dato calci in culo ad altri senza motivo così.......il parere della moglie giovane forse non ci sta perchè mia moglie non aveva un padre che picchiava la mamma e lei non è scappata dalla sua terra.........ci siamo conosciuti come due giovani qualsiasi al bar.......se ti basta questo vuol dire che non erano parole al vento le tue....ti ho risposto credo......ma sono contento così....allora se seguo il tuo discorso devo seguire anche quello degli altri e lasciarla perdere e se poi lei è una che sta bene con gente più matura di lei, la prende un altro e io sto lì una mezza vita a darmi del cretino e pensare cosa si gode quell'altro per dare retta al tuo discorso.......ma mi sembri un poco fuori di melone, scusami, se mi dici questo....come il tizio che se lo è tagliato per fare dispetto alla moglie.........non credo di essere ancora conciato così per adesso....

non mi interessa il discorso di ridicolizzare i ventenni alla mia età.mi interessa godermi cosa mi è capitato tra le mani e essere lasciato in pace senza commenti idioti e comportamenti pure.........che si facciano i loro mariti e cavoli loro...se la mia compagna è soddisfatta di quanto facciamo insieme perchè mi devo preoccupare......se vorrà di più la lascero andare se non ci riesco, ma non credo che due rapporti alla settimana siano poi così pochi visti anche l'intensità dei momenti che stiamo insieme, almeno per me.poi magari la settimana dopo solo una volta visto che io ho i miei tempi di ricarica diciamo.....ma se non si lamenta........direi che ci può bastare.....stiamo bene anche a parlare non solo a letto...viviamo insomma....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io sono contento per lui.
> Lungi da me l'invidia,il piu' comunista dei sentimenti!!!  :rotfl:


apa: :rotfl:


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Silvio, sei tu?


Scusa spiegami....non ti ho capito ma non mi chiamo Silvio....e comunque il nome non credo che qui si deve darlo o sbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Scusa spiegami....non ti ho capito ma non mi chiamo Silvio....e comunque il nome non credo che qui si deve darlo o sbaglio?



intendeva papi.
Il nostro attuale presidente del consiglio. (no, non è Letta)
berlusconi
(il minuscolo è voluto)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutti hanno dovuto imparare sul campo, benedetta figliola. E non mi fido per un cazzo niente. Ti devi svegliare. E levati quei cazzi di tacchi.


entrano coi tacchi ma mica se li tengono ... aspettano che qualcuno le accompagna alla barracca più vicina per cabiare le scarpe e ... magari qualche botta sul cerchio ce la possono pure dare, no? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> apa: :rotfl:


Tante cazzate evviva


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che bello questo post.
> Ci descriverai la faccina di lei?
> 
> eddai....
> ( se non lo fai ti mandiamo la maledizione del pipino mollo, occhio che attacca di brutto:mrgreen



vedo se ce la faccio......è un visino rotondo normale con due occhi celesti che sono una meraviglia........sorride sempre, non sghignazza, sorride......un sorriso a bocca allegra..squillante.......ti fa pensare a quei fossettini di campagna con l'acqua che scoirre dalle mie parti ce ne sono ancora puliti.....porta gli occhiali e l'ho pregata di non mettere le lenti a contatto.......è bellissima con l'occhiale nero rettangolare.......gli scontorna lo sguardo diventa ammaliante........capelli ricci naturali castni........steso colore di quelli di mia moglie......nasino piccolo giusto..quasi un pochino all'insù come dicono francese pare......pocopoco.....poi ti guarda negli occhi quando parla, non li fa girare in giro come una cretina che li sbatte........ti guarda e se azzecchi il senso di quello che dici ti sorride sempre di quel sorriso limpido squillante mai fuori posto....ho visto tante ragazze che ridono come sceme solo che apri bocca ....questa no....ogni tanto ha qualche momento di tristezza se il discorso cade su sua mamma e le  piega la bocca verso il basso ma per poco e comunque è bella ugualmente....poco trucco, due bei seni di quarta misura una un poco più piccola dell'altra ma è bellissima quando si spoglia.........non fa la stronza mai e non fa nemmeno la cretina. mi piace guardarla prima con calma e lei si fa guardare anche a tavola muta e sorride anche con la boccuccia chiusa, sorridente appena...due perle alle orecchie molto piccole e luminose....brillano molto.....le fanno dei riflessi che ti fanno provare un tremore spesso......sono sensazioni, ma io le provo ogni volta che sto con lei.....è l'altro angelo che non ho più.....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> vedo se ce la faccio......è un visino rotondo normale con due occhi celesti che sono una meraviglia........sorride sempre, non sghignazza, sorride......un sorriso a bocca allegra..squillante.......ti fa pensare a quei fossettini di campagna con l'acqua che scoirre dalle mie parti ce ne sono ancora puliti.....porta gli occhiali e l'ho pregata di non mettere le lenti a contatto.......è bellissima con l'occhiale nero rettangolare.......gli scontorna lo sguardo diventa ammaliante........capelli ricci naturali castni........steso colore di quelli di mia moglie......nasino piccolo giusto..quasi un pochino all'insù come dicono francese pare......pocopoco.....poi ti guarda negli occhi quando parla, non li fa girare in giro come una cretina che li sbatte........ti guarda e se azzecchi il senso di quello che dici ti sorride sempre di quel sorriso limpido squillante mai fuori posto....ho visto tante ragazze che ridono come sceme solo che apri bocca ....questa no....ogni tanto ha qualche momento di tristezza se il discorso cade su sua mamma e le  piega la bocca verso il basso ma per poco e comunque è bella ugualmente....poco trucco, due bei seni di quarta misura una un poco più piccola dell'altra ma è bellissima quando si spoglia.........non fa la stronza mai e non fa nemmeno la cretina. mi piace guardarla prima con calma e lei si fa guardare anche a tavola muta e sorride anche con la boccuccia chiusa, sorridente appena...due perle alle orecchie molto piccole e luminose....brillano molto.....le fanno dei riflessi che ti fanno provare un tremore spesso......sono sensazioni, ma io le provo ogni volta che sto con lei.....è l'altro angelo che non ho più.....


Bellissima descrizione :up:


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Adesso mi ricordo! Tebe tu sei la signora che ha i capezzoli a chiodo se non ricordo male.......tutto diverso da come li ha la mia compagna, rotondi e carnosi. Due cose differenti ma anche i tuoi sicuramente avranno chi li apprezza di sicuro.........la donna è la cosa più bella che esiste......se non fa la carogna per soldi....ti auguro di essere felice nella tua giovinezza......... arriverai anche tu alla mia età e non ti auguro di vivere tali problemi che scassano mica male.....


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> vedo se ce la faccio......è un visino rotondo normale con due occhi celesti che sono una meraviglia........sorride sempre, non sghignazza, sorride......un sorriso a bocca allegra..squillante.......ti fa pensare a quei fossettini di campagna con l'acqua che scoirre dalle mie parti ce ne sono ancora puliti.....porta gli occhiali e l'ho pregata di non mettere le lenti a contatto.......è bellissima con l'occhiale nero rettangolare.......gli scontorna lo sguardo diventa ammaliante........capelli ricci naturali castni........steso colore di quelli di mia moglie......nasino piccolo giusto..quasi un pochino all'insù come dicono francese pare......pocopoco.....poi ti guarda negli occhi quando parla, non li fa girare in giro come una cretina che li sbatte........ti guarda e se azzecchi il senso di quello che dici ti sorride sempre di quel sorriso limpido squillante mai fuori posto....ho visto tante ragazze che ridono come sceme solo che apri bocca ....questa no....ogni tanto ha qualche momento di tristezza se il discorso cade su sua mamma e le  piega la bocca verso il basso ma per poco e comunque è bella ugualmente....poco trucco, *due bei seni di quarta misura* una un poco più piccola dell'altra ma è bellissima quando si spoglia.........non fa la stronza mai e non fa nemmeno la cretina. mi piace guardarla prima con calma e lei si fa guardare anche a tavola muta e sorride anche con la boccuccia chiusa, sorridente appena...due perle alle orecchie molto piccole e luminose....brillano molto.....le fanno dei riflessi che ti fanno provare un tremore spesso......sono sensazioni, ma io le provo ogni volta che sto con lei.....è l'altro angelo che non ho più.....


Bella descrizione, stavo quasi capendo perchè una ventenne possa essere attratta da un uomo maturo....ma poi ho letto il neretto che sinceramente mi sembra superflua per una descrizione tanto "angelica"....( scusa parere personalissimo.... )


----------



## barabba (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai già imparato la lingua! Vedi che a volte si pensa che siano gli anziani a dover insegnare ai giovani, invece può accadere il contrario. C'è sempre da imparare.:up:



Non ho imparato nulla....sta qui da diversi anni e parla un italiano perfetto e anche la mamma che prima è stata qui per un poco.....figurati se imparo una lingua come la sua ....ostile........


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> barabba, pensa meno a quello che dicono gli altri e rifletti bene con onestà nei tuoi e nei suoi confronti.
> comunque vada statemi bene, amen


Grazie..........me la godo........sono onesto..........nessuno si ricorda più di Moravia e di Carmen Lera e lui che diceva che stavano bene insieme e lei si faceva vedere con Abu Abbas?  eppure è durata molto la storia e lui era suo nonno......


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

@ Minerva......ma sbaglio o tu come donna sei abbastanza castrante, lapidaria, mi viene da dire asettica...........ma hai mai provato amore passionale nella vita normale, perchè mi sembri di ghiaccio e non si vive bene senza emozioni penso io.......sono curioso ma sembra che tu non abbia un buon rapporto con le persone come me....... mica sono io che ho imbastito tutto....


Magari ho cannato tutto ma scusami che comunque quello sembri...un ghiacciolo...terrificante!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


Consiglio spassionato da uomo di mondo...
Tieni lontana questa ragazza dai tuoi amici
E vedrai che le mogli si calmeranno.

Vedendo poi l'esperienza di un mio amico assomata a quella di mio nonno.

Non portartela in casa, ma coltiva per i cassi tuoi questa gioia che ti è capitata nella vita...

Sai siamo pieni di persone che vivono in un certo modo, a loro da fastidio chi si trova a vivere qualcosa di alternativo o particolare.

Ma se io un giorno mi trovassi nella tua situazione...fanculizzerei amici e mogli di amici...per dedicarmi a questa mia nuova giovin amica...

Sei un uomo buono...
Ma non uno stupidotto no?

Bon Charlie Chaplin aveva 54 anni quando si sposò per l'ultima volta: lei ne aveva 18.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> c
> 
> Cose giuste e cose sbagliate secondo me.........io ho blindato glia veri rimasti perchè dieci anni fa ne hanno avuti di averi...uno il caseggiato dove vivo e l'altro l'officina sui due piedi e senza colpo ferire........l'ho messa in piedi io potevo tenermela........*ho visto troppe persone che si sono mangiate il risultato di una vita per quattro zoccole....ai miei figli non volevo che rischiassero....*.sarà comunque roba loro a suo tempo anche quello che è ancora mio......credo che avesse più ragione mia moglie ancora più di me in questo...
> Perchè devo riflettere su quello che è successo? non l'ho cercato io, sono stato puntato come un cacciatore e mi è piaciuto esserlo. Tutto qui
> ...


Non hai risposto a nulla ma lo prevedevo. Il grassetto è una perla.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bella descrizione, stavo quasi capendo perchè una ventenne possa essere attratta da un uomo maturo....ma poi ho letto il neretto che sinceramente mi sembra superflua per una descrizione tanto "angelica"....( scusa parere personalissimo.... )





barabba ha detto:


> Adesso mi ricordo! Tebe tu sei la signora che ha i capezzoli a chiodo se non ricordo male.......tutto diverso da come li ha la mia compagna,* rotondi e carnosi*. Due cose differenti ma anche i tuoi sicuramente avranno chi li apprezza di sicuro.........la donna è la cosa più bella che esiste......se non fa la carogna per soldi....ti auguro di essere felice nella tua giovinezza......... arriverai anche tu alla mia età e non ti auguro di vivere tali problemi che scassano mica male.....


Tutta la finezza è corsa via come un ruscello limpido di montagna.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non ho imparato nulla....sta qui da diversi anni e parla un italiano perfetto e anche la mamma che prima è stata qui per un poco.....figurati se imparo una lingua come la sua ....ostile........


E una parla con la mamma in italiano? Povera lingua madre!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> @ Minerva......ma sbaglio o tu come donna sei abbastanza castrante, lapidaria, mi viene da dire asettica...........ma hai mai provato amore passionale nella vita normale, perchè mi sembri di ghiaccio e non si vive bene senza emozioni penso io.......sono curioso ma sembra che tu non abbia un buon rapporto con le persone come me....... mica sono io che ho imbastito tutto....
> 
> 
> Magari ho cannato tutto ma scusami che comunque quello sembri...un ghiacciolo...terrificante!


Si dice babbiona inacidita.


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bella descrizione, stavo quasi capendo perchè una ventenne possa essere attratta da un uomo maturo....ma poi ho letto il neretto che sinceramente mi sembra superflua per una descrizione tanto "angelica"....( scusa parere personalissimo.... )





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta la finezza è corsa via come un ruscello limpido di montagna.



Ma veramente vi siete perse in una riga dove invece il tutto è bellissimo?

:unhappy:

questa cosa mi ricorda mio padre che ogni maledetta volta io arrivavo a casa con un 6 in matematica, sudato anzi sudatissimo (con tutti bei voti nelle altre materie) lui lo guardava e diceva.
peccato, è una macchia sulla pagella.

e mi chiedevo perchè si fissasse solo su una cosa negativa.
che nel mucchio era il nulla.
Come in questo caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma veramente vi siete perse in una riga dove invece il tutto è bellissimo?
> 
> :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Come ti capisco :unhappy: per il mio pure un 7 e mezzo era mediocre :sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ti capisco :unhappy: per il mio pure un 7 e mezzo era mediocre :sbatti:


era una cosa davvero devastante.
Che mi faceva un male cane.
Ovviamente smisi di impegnarmi in matematica e non presi mai più una sufficienza.
Inutile farsi il culo (non capivo e capisco davvero un cazzo di matematica, nonvedo numeri ma scarabocchi) se intanto poi lui vedeva solo quello.

Degli altri voti non mi ha mai detto nulla. Era semplicemente assodato che dovevo essere brava. Punto.
Al liceo vinsi un concorso di scrittura creativa provinciale, con tanto di lettura pubblica e articolo sul giornale.
Beh...lui non venne.
-Che tu l'abbia vinto era il minimo sindacabile. Sai scrivere, niente di eccezionale.-
:unhappy:

quanto lo odiavo in quei momenti.
E quanto avrei voluto farlo sparire fisicamente proprio.
Mi immaginavo per lui punizioni terribili.
Tipo che si tagliava le dita con un bisturi, o che cadesse dalle scale o che l'ascensore si rompesse....

Credo che molte persone con autostima bassa, siano state trattate così da "piccole"
Quando chiesi, da più grande, a mio padre perchè facesse così, mi guardò non capendo.
Per lui era normale quel tipo di sprono, e avrei dovuto capire che non era un cazzio ma un modo per dirmi che ero brava.

Mah...


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> entrano coi tacchi ma mica se li tengono ... aspettano che qualcuno le accompagna alla barracca più vicina per cabiare le scarpe e ... magari qualche botta sul cerchio ce la possono pure dare, no? :rotfl:



no...:unhappy:

questo tipo di discorsi tuoi e di Joey dimostrano come sia ancora difficile per una donna normalissima (ma fine ed elegante) occuparsi di attività ritenute tradizionalmente maschili da persone che però non sono del mestiere (almeno credo che non lo siate)

la verità è che i cantieri li aprono apposta per i vecchietti che non c'hanno un cazzo da fare, se non criticare come voi


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dice babbiona inacidita.


sei un'amica brunetta:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> @ Minerva......ma sbaglio o tu come donna sei abbastanza castrante, lapidaria, mi viene da dire asettica...........ma *hai mai provato amore passionale nella vita* normale, perchè mi sembri di ghiaccio e non si vive bene senza emozioni penso io.......sono curioso ma sembra che tu non abbia un buon rapporto con le persone come me....... mica sono io che ho imbastito tutto....
> 
> 
> Magari ho cannato tutto ma scusami che comunque quello sembri...un ghiacciolo...terrificante!


me l'imbelino...altrimenti col piffero che mi legavo a vita con un uomo.
ma parlo della passione vera, non quella che si tira inballo ogni 2 per tre .quella che non c'è più spazio per nessuno .
c'è ringhio  in casa?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> me l'imbelino...altrimenti col piffero che mi legavo a vita con un uomo.
> ma parlo della passione vera, non quella che si tira inballo ogni 2 per tre .quella che non c'è più spazio per nessuno .
> c'è ringhio  in casa?



Questa è da incorniciare, mi da il permesso di rubargliela e metterla nella firma?


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa è da incorniciare, mi da il permesso di rubargliela e metterla nella firma?


quanto mi dai?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto mi dai?



mica sei genovese vero?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> me l'imbelino...altrimenti col piffero che mi legavo a vita con un uomo.
> ma parlo della passione vera, non quella che si tira inballo ogni 2 per tre .quella che non c'è più spazio per nessuno .
> c'è ringhio  in casa?


Ma se non c'è spazio per nessuno
come mai passi la vita a curiosare da uno spioncino
la vita degli altri?

Come mai sto interesse morboso sulla vita altrui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Adesso mi ricordo! Tebe tu sei la signora che ha i capezzoli a chiodo se non ricordo male.......tutto diverso da come li ha la mia compagna, rotondi e carnosi. Due cose differenti ma anche i tuoi sicuramente avranno chi li apprezza di sicuro.........la donna è la cosa più bella che esiste......se non fa la carogna per soldi....ti auguro di essere felice nella tua giovinezza......... arriverai anche tu alla mia età e non ti auguro di vivere tali problemi che scassano mica male.....



Ma sai che i problemi di cuore (non parlo di quelli cardiovascolari:mrgreenpensavo fossero riservati 
agli adolescenti nel senso che non avrei mai pensato che persone adulte , con famiglia ormai adulta e tutto qquanto potessero farsi simili problemi ...
Comunque mi stupisci Barnaba ....

Volevo aggiungere solo che il fatto che la donna in questione non è italiana 
le toglie qualche punto ...ocio
Senza nulla togliere alle o agli stranieri 
ma c'è straniera/ro e straniera/ro ed io personalmente ho avuto vissuto e visto 
cose che nessuno immaginerebbe:rotfl:...scherzo ocio ...


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se non c'è spazio per nessuno
> come mai passi la vita a curiosare da uno spioncino
> la vita degli altri?
> 
> Come mai sto interesse morboso sulla vita altrui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma perché ridi?
è una cosa tristissima, me tapina


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ridi?
> è una cosa tristissima, me tapina


Perchè mi sembri una donna buffa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E che nn sa più che santi chiamare per puntellare le sue 4 certezze....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Basterebbe un bù dello zio tibia per spappolarle al vento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Il problema è che da quello che ho capito, a loro da fastidio che io ho 66 anni e lei 23......


66 e 23...ci devo pensare. Capirai, io fuggo già quando la differenza supera di poco i 10 anni...non arriverei proprio a 40. :unhappy:
Ma tu sei sicuro che lei provi dei sentimenti morosi sinceri?
Hai scritto che ha un padre violento e una madre sottomessa...sei assolutamente sicuro che lei non cerchi, inconsciamente, una figura paterna oppure genitoriale?
Non lo dico a mo di polemica eh...

Dubito che le mogli dei tuoi amici siano invidiose di lei...invidiose de che? 
Che lei abbia te? 
Che abbia 40 anni meno di loro? Cioè, che sciocchezza. :rotfl:
Magari hanno una figlia della sua età e non avrebbero piacere che frequenti un uomo tanto più grande.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> 66 e 23...ci devo pensare. Capirai, io fuggo già quando la differenza supera di poco i 10 anni...non arriverei proprio a 40. :unhappy:
> Ma tu sei sicuro che lei provi dei sentimenti morosi sinceri?
> Hai scritto che ha un padre violento e una madre sottomessa...sei assolutamente sicuro che lei non cerchi, inconsciamente, una figura paterna oppure genitoriale?
> Non lo dico a mo di polemica eh...
> ...


Io voreei vedere la facce di quei mariti quando lui si presenta assieme a questa giovane donna...
Non sono invidiose...ma è un po' come la faccenda delle senatrici del pd che si preoccupano delle ragazze nella pubblicità....basta guardare la loro fato per capire la faccendina...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> era una cosa davvero devastante.
> Che mi faceva un male cane.
> Ovviamente smisi di impegnarmi in matematica e non presi mai più una sufficienza.
> Inutile farsi il culo (non capivo e capisco davvero un cazzo di matematica, nonvedo numeri ma scarabocchi) se intanto poi lui vedeva solo quello.
> ...


Ah ah che punizioni ...grande Tebe...anche il mio era anzi è in un certo senso così, per lui era normale se riportavo 8 e 9 voti inferiori dimostravano solo  un mio scarso impegno. Io son sempre stata brava a scuola e non mi sono mai ammazzata di lavoro ma tant'è non bastava


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bella descrizione, stavo quasi capendo perchè una ventenne possa essere attratta da un uomo maturo....ma poi ho letto il neretto che sinceramente mi sembra superflua per una descrizione tanto "angelica"....( scusa parere personalissimo.... )



Forse che apprezzarla anche in questo è male?  I seni di una donna sono un opera d'arte del creato, e sono fatti per essere guardati e altro...io li guardo, me ne innamoro, li apprezzo..........non mi vergogno e comunque che sia anche un tuo parere negativo, applico le stesse metrature che sto già applicando anche a tutto il resto cioè non ci faccio caso.....me lo avete detto voi e applico immediatamente...


Sono appena tornato da una giornata al mare in Liguria con lei........non avevo mai apprezzato il mare ma oggi in sua compagnia mi è piaciuto....lei poi con l'acqua non ne sarebbe più uscita......mangiato benissimo localino proprio sulla spiaggia tutto pesce..........sempre quel suo sorriso disarmante, semplice, senza doppi sensi.......ho cercato di capire cosa le sarebbe piaciuto come mare tropicale....... sorpresa le piace il nostro.......era già stata in puglia con la mamma e le piacerebbe ritornarci........dovrò cambiare programmi anzichè paesi lontani..........ci sarà qualcosa di buono anche in puglia credo sicuramente......


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voreei vedere la facce di quei mariti quando lui si presenta assieme a questa giovane donna...
> Non sono invidiose...*ma è un po' come la faccenda delle senatrici del pd che si preoccupano delle ragazze nella pubblicità*....basta guardare la loro fato per capire la faccendina...


Ho sui 20 anni/25 anni, ho fatto la modella e anche a me danno noia certe pubblicità, e non certo per invidia, ma perchè a te piacerebbe essere visto come un vibratore da usare?? A me la mercificazione del mio corpo la odio... quindi non credo tutto giri sull'invidia... se mi metti la pubblicità di un cellulare, perchè mi devo subire una nuda?! così anche per le pubblicità degli uomini... urtano seriamente la mia sensibilità...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta la finezza è corsa via come un ruscello limpido di montagna.


:up:



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma veramente vi siete perse in una riga dove invece il tutto è bellissimo?
> 
> :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Io ero abituata a prendere sempre e solo 10  per me la perfezione deve essere totale!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta la finezza è corsa via come un ruscello limpido di montagna.



beh insomma sarà che sono anche un bieco materialista......l'importante è che il giudizio si fermi alla  tua persona.......ma non credo si possa valutare una persona da due parole dettate da spontaneità e schiettezza..........siamo sinceri sarebbe assurdo questo o è un colpo basso dato con intenzione..........


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> *Forse che apprezzarla anche in questo è male?  I seni di una donna sono un opera d'arte del creato, e sono fatti per essere guardati e altro...io li guardo, me ne innamoro, li apprezzo..........non mi vergogno e comunque che sia anche un tuo parere negativo, applico le stesse metrature che sto già applicando anche a tutto il resto cioè non ci faccio caso.....me lo avete detto voi e applico immediatamente...
> *
> 
> Sono appena tornato da una giornata al mare in Liguria con lei........non avevo mai apprezzato il mare ma oggi in sua compagnia mi è piaciuto....lei poi con l'acqua non ne sarebbe più uscita......mangiato benissimo localino proprio sulla spiaggia tutto pesce..........sempre quel suo sorriso disarmante, semplice, senza doppi sensi.......ho cercato di capire cosa le sarebbe piaciuto come mare tropicale....... sorpresa le piace il nostro.......era già stata in puglia con la mamma e le piacerebbe ritornarci........dovrò cambiare programmi anzichè paesi lontani..........ci sarà qualcosa di buono anche in puglia credo sicuramente......



non è questo.. è che dico che un seno non è difficile da apprezzare... anzi scontato... il mio ragazzo è ben dotato,ma non è quello che ha di incantevole...cioè se devo descrivere ciò che mi incanta descriverei quegli occhioni con cui mi fissa... quei modi gentili, quella protezione... ecc ecc... ma non di certo il suo.... che potrebbe adorare chiunque  (vorrei sfidare a trovare una donna etero che dica il contrario :rotfl

 forse sono più romantica.. ma dopo una descrizione degna di nota, che faceva capire tutto l'incanto nell'averla... l'ho trovato una banalità...  tutto qui...


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Io ero abituata a prendere sempre e solo 10  per me la perfezione deve essere totale!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Seguendo il tuo discorso, obbligatoriamente si deve dare atto che la frase deriva dalla giovane età...imparerai nella vita che la perfezione spesso è il risultato di una serie di compromessi dove la medesima non c'entra per nulla...buona la tua autostima...vedi di riuscire a mantenertela, nel tempo, perchè riceverai molti colpi bassi che spesso ti porteranno a incrinarla in nome di quello che tu adesso tenti di negare...

La perfezione la si ottiene, quasi sempre e solo, con l'ascesi...e non mi sembra tu ne sia dotata...senza nessun desiderio di offenderti, sia ben chiaro...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo discorso, obbligatoriamente si deve dare atto che la frase deriva dalla giovane età...imparerai nella vita che la perfezione spesso è il risultato di una serie di compromessi dove la medesima non c'entra per nulla...buona la tua autostima...vedi di riuscire a mantenertela, nel tempo, perchè riceverai molti colpi bassi che spesso ti porteranno a incrinarla in nome di quello che tu adesso tenti di negare...
> 
> La perfezione la si ottiene, quasi sempre e solo, con l'ascesi...e non mi sembra tu ne sia dotata...senza nessun desiderio di offenderti, sia ben chiaro...


*ovviamente era pura ironia, sottolineata dalle faccine!*! So benissimo che la perfezione non esiste... anzi, mai pensato e già avuto dimostrato!! Si vede che non mi hai mai letta... grazie per pensare che abbia una buona autostima, che io non sento di possedere, e bè dubito che tu a 20 anni eri dotato dell'ascesi... 
ma bè se alla tua matura età parli così con saccenza a una ragazza di 20 anni... non riconoscendo che ha strada da fare e di esperienze... non vedo cosa ci possa aver trovato la mia coetanea... senza offesa, ovviamente


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato da uomo di mondo...
> Tieni lontana questa ragazza dai tuoi amici
> E vedrai che le mogli si calmeranno.
> 
> ...



L'avere dato apertura al topic iniziale ha voluto essere un modo per cercare una conferma di tale comportamento anche in altre persone che non avevo idea di come coinvolgerle in modo spontaneo...avevo già preso la decisione di fanculizzare buona parte dell'interlocutorio esterno alla mia persona ma volevo conferma anche da voi...già quattro mesi ma mi ero reso conto ceh qui dentro vi sono e bazzicano, menti affinate da anni di studi e anche da anni di lotta con la vita, come tutti noi, credo...raramente ho visto giudizi velenosi e trincianti detatti da cattiveria...questo che ho ottenuto è stato un risultato ottimo e che mi ha permesso di decidere ulteriormente in autonomia la mia prossina e immediata linea comportamentale in merito a questa ragazza...

Come già affermato, eventuali colpe devono fare capo soltanto alla mia persona e null'altro...ergo, io decido e subisco, se del caso...

Grazie del memorandum di Chaplin...sapevo, ma vedo che, anche lui, pur potendo meglio di me, si è fermato prima...ciò non toglie che io sia persona con sufficiente determinazione e ostinazione da continuare imperterrito dopo presa la decisione finale...così farò e se la cosa riveste per voi un anche se pur labile interesse, ve ne resterò cronista.

Diversamente tolgo il disturbo, almeno epistolarmente...che faccio?


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *ovviamente era pura ironia, sottolineata dalle faccine!*! So benissimo che la perfezione non esiste... anzi, mai pensato e già avuto dimostrato!! Si vede che non mi hai mai letta... grazie per pensare che abbia una buona autostima, che io non sento di possedere, e bè dubito che tu a 20 anni eri dotato dell'ascesi...
> ma bè se alla tua matura età parli così con saccenza a una ragazza di 20 anni... non riconoscendo che ha strada da fare e di esperienze... non vedo cosa ci possa aver trovato la mia coetanea... senza offesa, ovviamente


Anche la mia era pura ironia, naturalmente sottolineata dalla singola faccina...senza offesa nemmeno per me ci mancherebbe...e poi io non ho fatto citazioni alla mia età giovanile, periodo in cui ero notoriamente una bestia, poco più di una ameba...il bello è venuto dopo, meditazioni trascendentali, gruppi di conversazione, tutto loscibile in dieci dispense e via dicendo...oggi raccolgo i frutti...


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma veramente vi siete perse in una riga dove invece il tutto è bellissimo?
> 
> :unhappy:
> 
> ...


 Grazie Tebe...un raggio di luce nel buio della notte, direi...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Anche la mia era pura ironia, naturalmente sottolineata dalla singola faccina...senza offesa nemmeno per me ci mancherebbe...e poi io non ho fatto citazioni alla mia età giovanile, periodo in cui ero notoriamente una bestia, poco più di una ameba...il bello è venuto dopo, meditazioni trascendentali, gruppi di conversazione, tutto loscibile in dieci dispense e via dicendo...oggi raccolgo i frutti...


bè spero vivamente tra 44 anni di poter raccogliere i miei frutti!! mi disp per tua moglie  purtroppo mi piacerebbe tanto l'idea di poter guardarmi indietro magari con la dolce metà che ti ha accompagnata.... però per come hai reagito al dolore di tale perdita ti fa onore!! :up:


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sai che i problemi di cuore (non parlo di quelli cardiovascolari:mrgreenpensavo fossero riservati
> agli adolescenti nel senso che non avrei mai pensato che persone adulte , con famiglia ormai adulta e tutto qquanto potessero farsi simili problemi ...
> Comunque mi stupisci Barnaba ....
> 
> ...


Certo che i problemi di cuore non sono appannaggio dei soli adolescenti...la persona che a 13 anni mi insegnò il mestiere, che professo ancora oggi e che mi fa bazzicare anche in quei cantieri dove qualche bella donna qui dentro, gode nello scorrazzarci con i tacchi alti, nonostante la 626 lo vieti espressamente, a suo danno oltretutto, che se la beccano, sono 4000 euro di multa, pardon ammenda, quella stessa persona, anche uomo di mondo, allora, mi disse di ricordarmi bene che, una cotta, presa a sessanta anni, ha effetti ben più devastanti di una presa a quindici...

Mai consiglio disinteressato fu più vero...ma stò bene attento ai vari risvolti nascosti, ammesso ve ne siano...


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bè spero vivamente tra 44 anni di poter raccogliere i miei frutti!! mi disp per tua moglie  purtroppo mi piacerebbe tanto l'idea di poter guardarmi indietro magari con la dolce metà che ti ha accompagnata.... però per come hai reagito al dolore di tale perdita ti fa onore!! :up:


Grazie del pensiero rispettoso verso mia moglie, persona favolosa...la reazione al dolore non fa mancare la voglia di riviverne il clone...

Tornando a noi, due righe prima mi hai massacrato, ora ne divento tuo mèntore?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> *Grazie del pensiero rispettoso verso mia moglie, persona favolosa...la reazione al dolore non fa mancare la voglia di riviverne il clone...
> *
> Tornando a noi, due righe prima mi hai massacrato, ora ne divento tuo mèntore?


Ogni persona ha pregi e difetti... non esiste una che abbia solo difetti, almeno che i nostri occhi la vogliano vedere così... sono schietta, ma non massacro nessuno... se fai qualcosa di bello lo dico, se fai qualcosa di brutto lo dico 

E poi si ha sempre da imparare da chi ha vissuto più di te... e mi fa piacere cogliere il positivo delle esperienza che potrebbero capitare anche a me... 

E non posso negare di apprezzare chi parla della defunta moglie come te, il che fa pensare che ci hai creduto fino alla fine in voi, e non è stata solo una presenza, ma protagonista della tua, sua e vostra vita... il che, nonostante il triste epilogo, ve ne fa onore!


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> 66 e 23...ci devo pensare. Capirai, io fuggo già quando la differenza supera di poco i 10 anni...non arriverei proprio a 40. :unhappy:
> Ma tu sei sicuro che lei provi dei sentimenti morosi sinceri?
> Hai scritto che ha un padre violento e una madre sottomessa...sei assolutamente sicuro che lei non cerchi, inconsciamente, una figura paterna oppure genitoriale?
> Non lo dico a mo di polemica eh...
> ...


Ho pensato pure io, lei cercasse la figura paterna, non avendone di riferimento...potrebbe essere ma poi il coinvoglimento in un qualcosa che ha anche risvolto emotivo, ha probabilmente bruciato questo punto a favore dell'altro, che comporta anche un interesse puramente materiale...è sempre una bella ragazza con sue naturali pulsioni, come le mie...non vedo nulla di male più di tanto...

Credo che il sentimento sia di solo odio latente che esprimono le mogli dei mei amici. 

Attenzione, non tutte sono ostili, diverse la hanno accettata e dialogano con lei amabilmente e in modo sereno...ma io conosco molta gente e devo obbligatoriamente fare dei distinguo personali se voglio avere la certezza di potere dirimere la mia vita quotidiana anche lavorativa, senza troppi possibili intoppi...questi potrebbero rivelarsi tali, se non ben regolati e controllati. 

Del pensiero delle loro figlie non posso sapere nulla e, abitualmente, non amo fare illazioni false, magari spinte solo da un onda emozionale.


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ogni persona ha pregi e difetti... non esiste una che abbia solo difetti, almeno che i nostri occhi la vogliano vedere così... sono schietta, ma non massacro nessuno... se fai qualcosa di bello lo dico, se fai qualcosa di brutto lo dico
> 
> E poi si ha sempre da imparare da chi ha vissuto più di te... e mi fa piacere cogliere il positivo delle esperienza che potrebbero capitare anche a me...
> 
> E non posso negare di apprezzare chi parla della defunta moglie come te, il che fa pensare che ci hai creduto fino alla fine in voi, e non è stata solo una presenza, ma protagonista della tua, sua e vostra vita... il che, nonostante il triste epilogo, ve ne fa onore!


Io, con mia moglie, ho vissuto la vita con la V maiuscola...migliaia di fotografie che ci ritraggono insieme ne sono testimonianza per i figli, che comunque la hanno vissuta in prima persona, la nostra vita...forse è in nome di questo che si sono tirati da parte, credo in modo molto sincero, se li conosco bene...poi, il dubbio di un errore, ci può sempre stare.


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voreei vedere la facce di quei mariti quando lui si presenta assieme a questa giovane donna...
> Non sono invidiose...ma è un po' come la faccenda delle senatrici del pd che si preoccupano delle ragazze nella pubblicità....basta guardare la loro fato per capire la faccendina...


Te la risparmio la descrizione, ma sembrano un quadro gotico...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

A mio parere hai combattuto per un sogno che ti è scivolato via... facile lasciarsi andare giù quando l'altra metà è volata in cielo... ma tu hai avuto una nuova chance, non importa a mio parere se sordo muta, ventenne, ottantenne... tu hai la possibilità di sentirti vivo?? La possibilità di capire che per te non è la fine?? Se insieme toccate il cielo, che ve ne importa del resto?? Anche se lei fosse che cerca la figura paterna, e ti ama allo stesso tempo che problema c'è?? l'amore non è questo?? non è prendere un pò dell'altro?? Lei magari ha bisogno di una figura che la faccia sentire rassicurata, e tu magari di una figura che ti faccia risentire vivo... avete bisogno l'uno dell'altra per volare sulla via dell'amore... se l'amore non è anche questo cos'è?? stare a pensare ai beni materiali? parlare di mutuo tra coetanei e poi non ascoltare i bisogni dell'altro?? Voi insieme state bene... il resto è solo una cornice superficiale!! Se va bene a te, e va bene a lei, vivitela e fregatene di chi ti da solo importanza, perchè non ha altro a cui pensare... che si guardino un pò casa loro... visto che i problemi in ogni famiglia non mancano!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Io, con mia moglie, ho vissuto la vita con la V maiuscola...migliaia di fotografie che ci ritraggono insieme ne sono testimonianza per i figli, che comunque la hanno vissuta in prima persona, la nostra vita...forse è in nome di questo che si sono tirati da parte, credo in modo molto sincero, se li conosco bene...poi, il dubbio di un errore, ci può sempre stare.


e credimi che si percepisce anche dalle parole che scrivi... quindi figuriamoci vivendoti!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho sui 20 anni/25 anni, ho fatto la modella e anche a me danno noia certe pubblicità, e non certo per invidia, ma perchè a te piacerebbe essere visto come un vibratore da usare?? A me la mercificazione del mio corpo la odio... quindi non credo tutto giri sull'invidia... se mi metti la pubblicità di un cellulare, perchè mi devo subire una nuda?! così anche per le pubblicità degli uomini... urtano seriamente la mia sensibilità...


Si a me piacerebbe tanto essere visto come un vibratore...
Tanto...

Vibro d'amor per teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> beh insomma sarà che sono anche un bieco materialista......l'importante è che il giudizio si fermi alla  tua persona.......ma non credo si possa valutare una persona da due parole dettate da spontaneità e schiettezza..........siamo sinceri sarebbe assurdo questo o è un colpo basso dato con intenzione..........


Barabba guarda che Brunetta occhio e croce ha più anni di te...
Quindi capisci bene che insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Barabba guarda che Brunetta occhio e croce ha più anni di te...
> Quindi capisci bene che insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Volevo dire che io ho sicuramente un risvolto poetico nel mio modo di vivere la vita, ma ho anche occhi per vedere e  mani per toccare...e sopratutto un grande senso pratico...quindi...


----------



## barabba (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e credimi che si percepisce anche dalle parole che scrivi... quindi figuriamoci vivendoti!! :up:



E allora, in merito alla famosa affermazione "Dio esiste", cosa è saltato in mente al Creatore? Stavamo troppo bene insieme?


E' da qui, che partono gli ateismi di maniera...


----------



## devastata (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Io ero abituata a prendere sempre e solo 10  per me la perfezione deve essere totale!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Al Sud sono più generosi con i voti, questo è un dato di fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Volevo dire che io ho sicuramente un risvolto poetico nel mio modo di vivere la vita, ma ho anche occhi per vedere e  mani per toccare...e sopratutto un grande senso pratico...quindi...


Beh se sei imprenditore...
Per forza devi avere senso pratico...
E poi tuo malgrado sei vedovo che è fondamentalmente diverso da essere tradito no?

Pensa che una volta c'era qui una separata che si rivolgeva al suo ex marito parlando di buon'anima...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si a me piacerebbe tanto essere visto come un vibratore...
> Tanto...
> 
> Vibro d'amor per teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vabbè ma era inteso in generale, tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ti piacerebbe vibrare eh!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Al Sud sono più generosi con i voti, questo è un dato di fatto.


Infatti sono del centro nord


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vabbè ma era inteso in generale, tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ti piacerebbe vibrare eh!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E dopo il Barone rampante
il COnte vibrante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono avvezzo a tutto...
Vivo sempre per miracolo...

Sfuggito ad ogni attentato delle maestre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dopo il Barone rampante
> il COnte vibrante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sono avvezzo a tutto...
> ...


oddio muoio, il conte vibrante mi mancava!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> oddio muoio, il conte vibrante mi mancava!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


E ricordati...

NON SEI STRANA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricordati...
> 
> NON SEI STRANA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ho capito


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non ho capito


Mi riferivo al post dove Brunetta ti dà gratuitamente della strana...

Perchè non pensi come "dovresti" pensare...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ricordati la tradita deve sempre piangere e disperarsi, mai ridere eh?

Vietato ridere delle proprie disgrazie...

VIetato...perchè si è strani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al post dove Brunetta ti dà gratuitamente della strana...
> 
> Perchè non pensi come "dovresti" pensare...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ahhh ora ho capito, scusami oggi il caldo mi ha mandato di fuori il cervello...  :mrgreen:

Comunque deh alle disgrazie che ho avuto se non ci rido, mi potrei già seppellire... e a sto punto w gli strani che ci condiscono la vita, no?   bè si, se è così ti do l'autorizzazione a far mettere la mia foto nel dizionario alla parola strana!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...:unhappy:
> 
> questo tipo di discorsi tuoi e di Joey dimostrano come sia ancora difficile per una donna normalissima (ma fine ed elegante) occuparsi di attività ritenute tradizionalmente maschili da persone che però non sono del mestiere (almeno credo che non lo siate)
> 
> la verità è che i cantieri li aprono apposta per i vecchietti che non c'hanno un cazzo da fare, se non criticare come voi


ma io stavo scherzando!

noncurante delle leggi del cazzo, nei quali si risulta essere un costo anziché un bene e anzi, una persona, ognuno si può muovere in questo mondo come vuole. e se c'è qualcuno che mi urla dietro perché arrivo coi tacchi da spillo in cantiere, perché oggi mi va a portarli, allora vuol dire che ha bisogno di fare i solfeggi per esercitarsi per il coro dei pompieri.

le leggi idiota ovviamente sono fatte per il 1% degli incapaci zucche vuote di questo mondo, che anziché abbatterli abbiamo imparato a negare a tutti gli altri la libertà. questo non è democrazia e non è selezione naturale.

gli stupidi ci sono sempre esistiti, ma da quando hanno imparato come far fruttare ogni idiozia a suon di soldi, anziché decapitazione o offerta agli dei (sperando che abbiano più pazienza di noi), si sono proliferati.

anzi, alcuni degli homo sapiens si sono volontariamente ridotti a uno stato larvale degni di essere chiamati con tutti gli aggettivi sprezzanti, soltanto per rompere il cazzo agli altri e di entrare nella categoria di coloro che fanno fare leggi a prova di scemi.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma io stavo scherzando!
> 
> noncurante delle leggi del cazzo, nei quali si risulta essere un costo anziché un bene e anzi, una persona, ognuno si può muovere in questo mondo come vuole. e se c'è qualcuno che mi urla dietro perché arrivo coi tacchi da spillo in cantiere, perché oggi mi va a portarli, allora vuol dire che ha bisogno di fare i solfeggi per esercitarsi per il coro dei pompieri.
> 
> ...



il fatto è che qua da noi può capitare di presentare gli stessi identici documenti allo stesso ufficio, ma ad un impiegato differente, e sentirsi dire che non vanno bene!
per non parlare del famoso piano casa, che ha sbattuto il muso contro le leggi regionali ed è diventato un mistero di quelli fitti...
potrei fare mille esempi...
lo sai che se si applicassero alla lettera tutte le leggi, regolamenti, normative varie, l'Italia collasserebbe in breve tempo?
esiste anche un tipo di sciopero, lo sciopero pignolo, in cui gli impiegati si attengono strettamente alle normative col risultato di bloccare tutto, al pari di starsene a casa a dormire...

una volta all'ufficio del registro ho beccato lo sciopero muto: gli impiegati hanno chiuso le porte e sono stati 20 minuti a guardarci in faccia, allora un signore si è incazzato di brutto e  ha chiamato la polizia per denunciare tutti quanti per sequestro di persona, però nel frattempo i 20 minuti sono trascorsi e tutto è finito:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che qua da noi può capitare di presentare gli stessi identici documenti allo stesso ufficio, ma ad un impiegato differente, e sentirsi dire che non vanno bene!
> per non parlare del famoso piano casa, che ha sbattuto il muso contro le leggi regionali ed è diventato un mistero di quelli fitti...
> potrei fare mille esempi...
> lo sai che se si applicassero alla lettera tutte le leggi, regolamenti, normative varie, l'Italia collasserebbe in breve tempo?
> ...


Vedi, "siete" troppo buoni. Se mi capita una qualcunque cosa citata qui (ed è capitata), e in aggiunta magari la testa di qualcuno che pensa salvarsi il culo se lavora a passo di lumaca (capitato più di una volta), allora mi si fonde il fusibile del voler bene a tutte le persone.

Lo sciopero muto e anche quello del pignolo se lo andranno a fare a casa loro o quando non c'è nessuno. Lo "sciopero del sindaco" ad esempio era finito malissimo per tutti i coinvolti perché non mi sono arreso al fatto che il sindaco non era reperibile, pur avendo l'appuntamento sia con l'ufficio tecnico che con il sindaco, appunto. Era per coincidenza l'ultimo giorno di lavoro prima delle ferie estive e tutti volevano rimandare ... solo che la testa del tedesco era impostato a farla finita con i rimandi continui e ha minacciato di insediarsi negli uffici compreso ovviamente la gente che doveva fare il lavoro (apporre una firma, UNA!!!). Quindi è servito un'attesa di 1 ora davanti all'ufficio del sindaco e ritorno infuriato all'ufficio tecnico (in altra sede, ovviamente), facendo l'assessore piccolo così davanti a tutti. E quindi ha firmato. Guarda quando mi ci metto, non resta l'erba. O si fa o si muore


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma io stavo scherzando!
> 
> noncurante delle leggi del cazzo, nei quali si risulta essere un costo anziché un bene e anzi, una persona, ognuno si può muovere in questo mondo come vuole. e* se c'è qualcuno che mi urla dietro perché arrivo coi tacchi da spillo in cantiere, perché oggi mi va a portarli, allora vuol dire che ha bisogno di fare i solfeggi per esercitarsi per il coro dei pompieri.
> *
> ...



Non funziona così. Affatto. Se tu lavori sui cantieri o comunque ci vai spesso, ti devi - DEVI - regolare di conseguenza. Non è che siccome "ti va così" va bene. 
Poi: sulle leggi inutili e farlocche siamo, penso, tutti d'accordo. Ma il punto non è quello: se certe cose non le fai, se bypassi che ne so di pagare un contributo o qualche balzello è un conto e vai incontro, eventualmente, a certe sanzioni amministrative. Se invece qualcuno si fa male in cantiere perchè hai omesso di fare questo e quello perchè sei ignorante in materia ti s'inchiappettano a sangue e rischi pure la galera. Capito? Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei una provocazione. Se siete veri penso che la ragazza abbia bisogno di chiarirsi e anche tu. Mi domando che scambio possiate avere. Frequenti una ragazza giovane per tuo figlio.


Naturalmente ho scritto una cosa non vera. Tutti non batterebbero ciglio a vedere il figli o la figlia con una persona di 43 anni più vecchia! A meno che non siano i genitori delle olgettine che incitavano però a farsi pagare di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho scritto una cosa non vera. Tutti non batterebbero ciglio a vedere il figli o la figlia con una persona di 43 anni più vecchia!* A meno che non siano i genitori delle olgettine che incitavano però a farsi pagare di più*.


Questa è ovviamente una merdata e non c'entra nulla col contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa è ovviamente una merdata e non c'entra nulla col contesto.


C'entra. Solo genitori di merda e solo per una visione puramente pecuniaria, potrebbero trovarlo normale. Però tutti fanno i politicamente corretti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'entra. Solo genitori di merda e solo per una visione puramente pecuniaria, potrebbero trovarlo normale. Però tutti fanno i politicamente corretti.


Non si tratta di trovarlo normale. Anche perchè dovresti prima definirmi "nornale". Cosa faresti tu, a tua figlia, se si accompagna con un tizio molto più vecchio di lei perchè ne è infatuata? Perchè qua mi pare d'aver capito che non si tratta di soldi, ma di infatuazione. La chiudi in convento? La cementi in casa? Ti struggi fino a farti scoppiare il cervello? Cosa fai? Eh? Se questo la tratta bene, ed è onesto? Se è una realzione che per forza di non può durare?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si tratta di trovarlo normale. Anche perchè dovresti prima definirmi "nornale". Cosa faresti tu, a tua figlia, se si accompagna con un tizio molto più vecchio di lei perchè ne è infatuata? Perchè qua mi pare d'aver capito che non si tratta di soldi, ma di infatuazione. La chiudi in convento? La cementi in casa? Ti struggi fino a farti scoppiare il cervello? Cosa fai? Eh? Se questo la tratta bene, ed è onesto? Se è una realzione che per forza di non può durare?


Quoto
Non c'entra nulla il trovarlo normale
Pur non approvando valuterei quando mia figlia è serena. La metterei davanti a tutti i pro e contro e poi le farei sapere che io ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si tratta di trovarlo normale. Anche perchè dovresti prima definirmi "nornale". Cosa faresti tu, a tua figlia, se si accompagna con un tizio molto più vecchio di lei perchè ne è infatuata? Perchè qua mi pare d'aver capito che non si tratta di soldi, ma di infatuazione. La chiudi in convento? La cementi in casa? Ti struggi fino a farti scoppiare il cervello? Cosa fai? Eh? Se questo la tratta bene, ed è onesto? Se è una realzione che per forza di non può durare?


Mia figlia non considera quelli che hanno oltre 10 anni più di lei, come non considera chi è più giovane. Non mi pongo il problema. In un caso ipotetico mi domanderei come parlarle. In ogni caso non sarei contenta perché la considero una cosa abnorme. E così la pensano quasi tutti. Ipoteticamente invece è un'altra cosa. In un forum poi che ci frega?! Infatti anche io ho augurato ogni bene! P.S. Si dice normale ciò che accade con più frequenza e si situa nella parte centrale della campana di Gauss. Ieri ho visto in tv uno che si ritiene sposato con una bambola. Non è normale. Ma contenti "loro":carneval: contenti tutti. Non è normale . Ah sostiene che la bambola è bisex


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Silvio, sei tu?




sto maleeeeeee

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Mia figlia non considera quelli che hanno oltre 10 anni più di lei, come non considera chi è più giovane*. Non mi pongo il problema. In un caso ipotetico mi domanderei come parlarle. In ogni caso non sarei contenta perché la considero una cosa abnorme. E così la pensano quasi tutti. Ipoteticamente invece è un'altra cosa. In un forum poi che ci frega?! Infatti anche io ho augurato ogni bene! P.S. Si dice normale ciò che accade con più frequenza e si situa nella parte centrale della campana di Gauss. Ieri ho visto in tv uno che si ritiene sposato con una bambola. Non è normale. Ma contenti "loro":carneval: contenti tutti. Non è normale . Ah sostiene che la bambola è bisex


Al momento è così. Niente ti assicura che la cosa possa cambiare. Che girato l'angolo le capiti di sbattere contro una persona che mai avrebbe potuto interessarle


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'entra. Solo genitori di merda e solo per una visione puramente pecuniaria, potrebbero trovarlo normale.* Però tutti fanno i politicamente corretti.*


*
*

www.tradimento.perfezioneutenti.net.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al momento è così. Niente ti assicura che la cosa possa cambiare. Che girato l'angolo le capiti di sbattere contro una persona che mai avrebbe potuto interessarle


Nel caso ti farò sapere.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia non considera quelli che hanno oltre 10 anni più di lei, come non considera chi è più giovane. Non mi pongo il problema. In un caso ipotetico mi domanderei come parlarle. In ogni caso non sarei contenta perché la considero una cosa abnorme. E così la pensano quasi tutti. Ipoteticamente invece è un'altra cosa. In un forum poi che ci frega?! Infatti anche io ho augurato ogni bene! P.S. Si dice normale ciò che accade con più frequenza e si situa nella parte centrale della campana di Gauss. Ieri ho visto in tv uno che si ritiene sposato con una bambola. Non è normale. Ma contenti "loro":carneval: contenti tutti. Non è normale . Ah sostiene che la bambola è bisex


Io non ho scritto che dovresti essere contenta. Io ho scritto che non potresti in ogni caso farci alcunchè, e che nella vita c'è ben di peggio, sostanzialmente. E mi pare ci sia poco da discuterne. 
P.S: le persone sono individui, ed i sentimenti sono personalissimi e diversi l'uno dall'altro. Non puoi definire la normalità, in questo senso, nè con un grafico, nè con lo studio di funzione. Non funziona così.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia non considera quelli che hanno oltre 10 anni più di lei, come non considera chi è più giovane. Non mi pongo il problema. In un caso ipotetico mi domanderei come parlarle. In ogni caso non sarei contenta perché la considero una cosa abnorme. E così la pensano quasi tutti. Ipoteticamente invece è un'altra cosa. In un forum poi che ci frega?! Infatti anche io ho augurato ogni bene! P.S. Si dice normale ciò che accade con più frequenza e si situa nella parte centrale della campana di Gauss. Ieri ho visto in tv uno che si ritiene sposato con una bambola. Non è normale. Ma contenti "loro":carneval: contenti tutti. Non è normale . Ah sostiene che la bambola è bisex



:up: La penso come te aggiungendo che i figli avrebbero da me sempre un genitore sempre pronto ad esserci e a cercare di aiutarli, anche sbagliando. Un genitore vuole soltanto aiutare ma non è nè la verità assoluta nè Dio sceso in terra, ma soltanto un altro essere umano, rispetto a loro più adulto e di solito più competente.


----------



## Anais (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si tratta di trovarlo normale. Anche perchè dovresti prima definirmi "nornale". Cosa faresti tu, a tua figlia, se si accompagna con un tizio molto più vecchio di lei perchè ne è infatuata? Perchè qua mi pare d'aver capito che non si tratta di soldi, ma di infatuazione. La chiudi in convento? La cementi in casa? Ti struggi fino a farti scoppiare il cervello? Cosa fai? Eh? Se questo la tratta bene, ed è onesto? Se è una realzione che per forza di non può durare?


Ipotizzando, credo che più che agitata o incavolata, mi sentirei sorpresa che mia figlia di vent'anni si accompagnasse a uno di sessanta.
Farei fatica a capire le motivazioni ma se vedessi che è un bravo uomo, e non un viscido, aspetterei che questa sua infatuazione passasse.
Perchè passerebbe, presto o tardi le differenze verrebbero fuori.
Di sicuro però mi interrogherei sul perchè mia figlia è stata attratta da una persona così più grandi di lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ipotizzando, credo che più che agitata o incavolata, mi sentirei sorpresa che mia figlia di vent'anni si accompagnasse a uno di sessanta.
> Farei fatica a capire le motivazioni ma se vedessi che è un bravo uomo, e non un viscido, aspetterei che questa sua infatuazione passasse.
> Perchè passerebbe, presto o tardi le differenze verrebbero fuori.
> Di sicuro però mi interrogherei sul perchè mia figlia è stata attratta da una persona così più grandi di lei.


C'è tutta una teoria di donne che sono attratte dall'uomo "maturo". Non è neanche il caso di specificarti quante volte l'ho letto su questo forum. Quindici, venti, anche un trantina d'anni. Quaranta è tanto, come no. Ma, come dire, uno certe cose deve prenderle per quello che sono, ovvero situazioni estemporanee. Perchè credo nessuno qui è convinto che questa storia duri più di qualche tempo, no? Tant'è.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> www.tradimento.perfezioneutenti.net.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

ma perchè tirare in ballo i genitori?
è chiaro che loro vorrebbero il "meglio" per i figli
i rapporti personali sono, appunto, personali, scattano dei meccanismi difficili da spiegare perfino a se stessi, figuriamoci agli altri, anche se genitori...


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non funziona così. Affatto. Se tu lavori sui cantieri o comunque ci vai spesso, ti devi - DEVI - regolare di conseguenza. Non è che siccome "ti va così" va bene.
> Poi: sulle leggi inutili e farlocche siamo, penso, tutti d'accordo. Ma il punto non è quello: se certe cose non le fai, se bypassi che ne so di pagare un contributo o qualche balzello è un conto e vai incontro, eventualmente, a certe sanzioni amministrative. Se invece qualcuno si fa male in cantiere perchè hai omesso di fare questo e quello perchè sei ignorante in materia ti s'inchiappettano a sangue e* rischi pure la galera*. Capito? Non è la stessa cosa.



mai visto un imprenditore andare in galera per la sicurezza
tra l'altro forse intendi la carcerazione preventiva, allora mai visto al cubo
forse ti sfugge che anche se c'è il responsabile della sicurezza, il datore di lavoro è sempre coinvolto, in quanto tale
si tratta di un caso di responsabilità oggettiva, per cui sequestrano il cantiere per svolgere le indagini, poi partono le denunce, poi al massimo in appello c'è la prescrizione, fine
guarda che è tutt'altro che strano che i datori di lavoro collezionino denunce di vario tipo

riguardo al committente, è fantascienza proprio


----------



## barabba (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho scritto una cosa non vera. Tutti non batterebbero ciglio a vedere il figli o la figlia con una persona di 43 anni più vecchia! A meno che non siano i genitori delle olgettine che incitavano però a farsi pagare di più.


Io non provoco nessuno, credimi...e ti dirò che, alla luce di queste trenta pagine in pochi giorni, mi avete fugato ogni dubbio.

Ho già scritto prima che, se la cosa urta, io mi tolgo subito in un batter d'occhio, e mi pare che tu stia arrivando a conclusioni tue personali, naturalmente nel tuo diritto, se mi intendi...

La mamma ha già i suoi problemi in casa e questa ragazza dimostra, perlomeno a me e alla mia visione obnubilata dalla passera, che comunque con me ci sta bene...l'averla lasciata per rimanere in Italia da sola, significa inoltre che sa camminare benissimo senza stampelle...una ragazza che studia e lavora in modo autonomo, a mio modesto avviso, è tutto fuorchè opportunista...ho conosciuto sessantenni iscritte a meetic, che avevano modi di fare ben peggiori e non ho battuto chiodo...qui faccio all'amore...avrei potuto scrivere "trombo", ma avrei offeso una ragazza che sta dimostrando di essere diventata donna molto prima del tempo e di stare cavandosela egregiamente...me ne sarei vergognato da solo. Io con lei, faccio all'amore e ne sono contento. Punto.

Su quello che io e lei si possa avere da dire quando siamo insieme, se permetti è logico che ti sfiori il dubbio...ammesso che tu abbia figli di quella età, dovresti avere lo stesso problema...come padre però, come compagno, e contento, la cosa ha risvolti diversi e nel mio caso, piacevoli...io non devo dirle cosa fare nella vita per evitare marpioni come il sottoscritto. La accompagno per quel poco che posso, nella sua di vita, facendomene nello stesso tempo, mia compagna nella medesima, solitaria e triste fino a quattro mesi fa. Ora non più.

Un ultima cosa, lo ripeto, non ho troppo bisogno di farmi consolare o indirizzare...la mia apertura era per un momento di debolezza personale, dovuta a chiacchiere cui effettivamente avevo prestato troppa importanza...io ormai ho deciso che, anche se non avrò un beneplacito qui dentro, continuo, fino a che potrò farlo...

Non mi tiro di certo indietro davanti a una cosa piacevole che oltretutto è così da ambo le parti. Io ho amato mia moglie a suo tempo in modo completo...pare che amando questa ragazza allo stesso modo di allora, io stia ottenendo gli stessi identici effetti che la mia prima compagna di vita mi ha dato. Non è il caso che descriva tutto ovviamente...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mai visto un imprenditore andare in galera per la sicurezza
> tra l'altro forse intendi la carcerazione preventiva, allora mai visto al cubo
> forse ti sfugge che anche se c'è il responsabile della sicurezza, il datore di lavoro è sempre coinvolto, in quanto tale
> si tratta di un caso di responsabilità oggettiva, per cui sequestrano il cantiere per svolgere le indagini, poi partono le denunce, poi al massimo in appello c'è la prescrizione, fine
> ...


Ma non è che siccome tu non l'hai mai visto non accada o non è accaduto, o non accadrà, sai com'è. Poi prescrizione una sega, se poco poco ci scappa l'infermità grave oppure il morto prescrizione un accidente. Che poi mi piace il discorso "sono ignorante, ma tanto pure se succede qualcosa mi prescrivono tutto". Fighissimo. Da un lato l'Italia è brutta troppe leggi blablabla, e poi mi tocca leggere ste cafonate. Ma dai oh, vaffanculo.


EDIT: che poi se qualcuno si fa male in un cantiere dove non esiste un cazzo di niente, né pos, né consegna dei dpi, né. preposto ala
sicurezza CAZZO se non s'inculano anche la committenza. A MAGGIOR RAGIONE se sono opere in economia senza dl o responsabile della sicurezza.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che siccome tu non l'hai mai visto non accada o non è accaduto, o non accadrà, sai com'è. Poi prescrizione una sega, se poco poco ci scappa l'infermità grave oppure il morto prescrizione un accidente. Che poi mi piace il discorso "sono ignorante, ma tanto pure se succede qualcosa mi prescrivono tutto". Fighissimo. Da un lato l'Italia è brutta troppe leggi blablabla, e poi mi tocca leggere ste cafonate. Ma dai oh, vaffanculo.


accade che vanno in galera per tangenti (fino a che non parlano), rapporti con la mafia e riciclaggio, per lo più
per tutte le altre cose, tipo sicurezza, lavoro nero (che tra l'altro è molto legato alla sicurezza), fatturazioni false, bancarotta fraudolenta, truffe di vario tipo...no, solo denunce a piede libero o al massimo i domiciliari
dovresti leggere almeno i giornali, se non sai nulla
mica detto che gli imprenditori sono delle povere vittime, anzi la maggior parte ha avuto grane, ma le rifilano agli avvocati e lavorano lo stesso, o aprono con altro nome
che ti piaccia o no!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> accade che vanno in galera per tangenti (fino a che non parlano), rapporti con la mafia e riciclaggio, per lo più
> per tutte le altre cose, tipo sicurezza, lavoro nero (che tra l'altro è molto legato alla sicurezza), fatturazioni false, bancarotta fraudolenta, truffe di vario tipo...no, solo denunce a piede libero o al massimo i domiciliari
> dovresti leggere almeno i giornali, se non sai nulla
> mica detto che gli imprenditori sono delle povere vittime, anzi la maggior parte ha avuto grane, ma le rifilano agli avvocati e lavorano lo stesso, o aprono con altro nome
> che ti piaccia o no!


Free, DIO BUONO non è che tutto esce sui giornali. Oh. Tu di gente che ha passato i guai, ma i guai veri, perchè un tubo è caduto in testa ad un poveraccio che non portava il casco non sai nulla. E cianci, cianci. Coi giornali. Fai una cosa: leggi meno i giornali e vai più in cantiere. Senza tacchi, possibilmente.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che siccome tu non l'hai mai visto non accada o non è accaduto, o non accadrà, sai com'è. Poi prescrizione una sega, se poco poco ci scappa l'infermità grave oppure il morto prescrizione un accidente. Che poi mi piace il discorso "sono ignorante, ma tanto pure se succede qualcosa mi prescrivono tutto". Fighissimo. Da un lato l'Italia è brutta troppe leggi blablabla, e poi mi tocca leggere ste cafonate. Ma dai oh, vaffanculo.
> 
> 
> EDIT: che poi se qualcuno si fa male in un cantiere dove non esiste un cazzo di niente, né pos, né consegna dei dpi, né. preposto ala
> sicurezza CAZZO se non s'inculano anche la committenza. A MAGGIOR RAGIONE se sono opere in economia senza dl o responsabile della sicurezza.



ma ce l'hai con me per caso??
per le scarpe?
non ti sembra di esagerare a dare i numeri??


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ce l'hai con me per caso??
> per le scarpe?
> non ti sembra di esagerare a dare i numeri??


Non ce l'ho con te, è che poni eccezioni che sono risibili se non grottesche da cafonotta di provincia male istruita e pure viziatella che campa cent'anni e ricomincia con la stessa testa tarata a festa. Cioè un post più ridicolo dell'altro. I giornali. Madonna. Vabbè. Fatti i cazzi tuoi, no? Non è che ce l'ho con te, ma se continui a rispondermi con fregnacce da scemotta caduta dal pero effettivamente potrei subire un calo vistoso di pazienza. Facciamo così: vai sui cantieri come cazzo ti pare. Amen.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, DIO BUONO non è che tutto esce sui giornali. Oh. Tu di gente che ha passato i guai, ma i guai veri, perchè un tubo è caduto in testa ad un poveraccio che non portava il casco non sai nulla. E cianci, cianci. Coi giornali. Fai una cosa: leggi meno i giornali e vai più in cantiere. Senza tacchi, possibilmente.



infatti i giornali li consigliavo a te, che non sei immerso nel meraviglioso mondo dell'edilizia!
il mio attuale "cantiere", ripeto per i finti ciechi, si trova in 4 fottutissimi appartamenti da risistemare (non ristrutturare), con tacconi e sostituzioni varie
di piastrelle del pavimento ne abbiamo cambiate "ben" 3, e non ci puoi camminare sopra nè con i tacchi nè con le scarpe anti infortunistiche!
però se vai tu a dire alle ditte quello che stai dicendo a me, ti ridono in faccia, tacchi o non tacchi!
prova


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te, è che poni eccezioni che sono risibili se non grottesche da cafonotta di provincia male istruita e pure viziatella che campa cent'anni e ricomincia con la stessa testa tarata a festa. Cioè un post più ridicolo dell'altro. I giornali. Madonna. Vabbè. Fatti i cazzi tuoi, no? Non è che ce l'ho con te, ma se continui a rispondermi con fregnacce da scemotta caduta dal pero effettivamente potrei subire un calo vistoso di pazienza. Facciamo così: *vai sui cantieri come cazzo ti pare*. Amen.



grazie, è un regalo che mi fai...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti i giornali li consigliavo a te, che non sei immerso nel meraviglioso mondo dell'edilizia!
> il mio attuale "cantiere", ripeto per i finti ciechi, si trova in 4 fottutissimi appartamenti da risistemare (non ristrutturare), con tacconi e sostituzioni varie
> di piastrelle del pavimento ne abbiamo cambiate "ben" 3, e non ci puoi camminare sopra nè con i tacchi nè con le scarpe anti infortunistiche!
> però se vai tu a dire alle ditte quello che stai dicendo a me, ti ridono in faccia, tacchi o non tacchi!
> prova


Il punto non è l'entità di quello che fai, del cantiere nella fattispecie, ma come ti ci approcci. Poi, ovviamente, io sono odontecnico e l'hanno capito pure i sassi. Per il resto vale il post su.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

che carini che siete..... ma UltimoSangre non si arrabbierà?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che carini che siete..... ma UltimoSangre non si arrabbierà?


Grrr.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto non è l'entità di quello che fai, del cantiere nella fattispecie, ma come ti ci approcci. Poi, ovviamente, io sono odontecnico e l'hanno capito pure i sassi. Per il resto vale il post su.



mi approccio come prescritto dalla normativa, possibile che non riesci a capirlo?
o non vuoi, cercando di far passare me per ignorante, mentre sei tu ridicolo...
ti ripeto: sono lavoretti di banale manutenzione ordinaria che si fanno in ogni casa nel corso del tempo, la differenza sta nel fatto che sono concentrati in alcuni giorni...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi approccio come prescritto dalla normativa, possibile che non riesci a capirlo?
> o non vuoi, cercando di far passare me per ignorante, mentre sei tu ridicolo...
> ti ripeto: sono lavoretti di banale manutenzione ordinaria che si fanno in ogni casa nel corso del tempo, la differenza sta nel fatto che sono concentrati in alcuni giorni...


Ma guarda che il pos, per dire, dovrebbero dartelo anche solo per tinteggiare. Lo sapevi? No. Tu un pos manco sai cos'è. Mò basta, però.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che carini che siete..... ma UltimoSangre non si arrabbierà?



carini?
a me è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di dargli una testata:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> carini?
> a me è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di dargli una testata:mrgreen:


si certo. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grrr.


su su... poi passa. :mrgreen:


----------



## barabba (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che il pos, per dire, dovrebbero dartelo anche solo per tinteggiare. Lo sapevi? No. Tu un pos manco sai cos'è. Mò basta, però.


Guarda che ha ragione free...tu sei soggetto alla normativa degli ambienti ad uso medico ed è tutta un altra cosa...se vai in cantiere e pretendi dal muratore di farti vedere il pos, specie per i lavori che ti sta dicendo lei, cioè tacconi, a lei va bene perchè essendo donna la scusano a denti stretti, ma se ci vai tu, ti sodomizzano, illico et immediate...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Guarda che ha ragione free...tu sei soggetto alla normativa degli ambienti ad uso medico ed è tutta un altra cosa...se vai in cantiere e pretendi dal muratore di farti vedere il pos, specie per i lavori che ti sta dicendo lei, cioè tacconi, a lei va bene perchè essendo donna la scusano a denti stretti, ma se ci vai tu, ti sodomizzano, illico et immediate...


Barabba, il muratore o l'imprenditore che mi sodomizza francamente devo ancora trovarlo. Duemila, ventimila, duecentomila o due milioni di lavori certe carte devi tenerle a posto e se non le tieni a posto perlomeno DEVI sapere che esistono. DEVI. Specie sulla sicurezza. E punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> su su... poi passa. :mrgreen:


UltimoSangre (per non parlare del fidanzato) non la merita. Io invece, che la amo veramente, mi prendo le testate. Che mondo, che mondo.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Barabba, il muratore o l'imprenditore che mi sodomizza francamente devo ancora trovarlo. Duemila, ventimila, duecentomila o due milioni di lavori certe carte devi tenerle a posto e se non le tieni a posto perlomeno DEVI sapere che esistono. DEVI. Specie sulla sicurezza. E punto.



veramente ce l'ho anch'io a casa il cd del pos, non è mica una roba fantascientifica...

comunque caro amico forse non sai che la manutenzione ordinaria può venire pagata, ad es. dai comuni, con i voucher, ovvero i buoni per il lavoro occasionale accessorio
il che vuol dire che in questo caso i lavoratori non sono dipendenti di nessuna ditta, e tantomeno artigiani o altro, e che con il pagamento dei voucher sono in regola con l'inps e l'inail
pensa un po'!


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Guarda che ha ragione free...tu sei soggetto alla normativa degli ambienti ad uso medico ed è tutta un altra cosa...se vai in cantiere e pretendi dal muratore di farti vedere il pos, specie per i lavori che ti sta dicendo lei, cioè tacconi, a lei va bene perchè essendo donna la scusano a denti stretti, ma se ci vai tu, ti sodomizzano, illico et immediate...



ma anche lui è un grezzone, sai?:mrgreen:
solo che è più cocciuto di un mulo!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente ce l'ho anch'io a casa il cd del pos, non è mica una roba fantascientifica...
> 
> comunque caro amico forse non sai che la manutenzione ordinaria può venire pagata, ad es. dai comuni, con i voucher, ovvero i buoni per il lavoro occasionale accessorio
> il che vuol dire che in questo caso i lavoratori non sono dipendenti di nessuna ditta, e tantomeno artigiani o altro, e che con il pagamento dei voucher sono in regola con l'inps e l'inail
> pensa un po'!


Sì Free, ma tu non sai un cazzo. E non c'entra manco un cazzo nè l'inps, nè l'inail, che a farti le ispezioni in cantiere ci viene la asl, per la sicurezza. Inps ed Inail c'entrano per la regolarità contributiva. E basta, cazzo. Ignorante di merda. Studia. Capra (stile Sgarbi).


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì Free, ma tu non sai un cazzo. E non c'entra manco un cazzo nè l'inps, nè l'inail, che a farti le ispezioni in cantiere ci viene la asl, per la sicurezza. Inps ed Inail c'entrano per la regolarità contributiva. E basta, cazzo. Ignorante di merda. Studia. Capra (stile Sgarbi).



:sbatti:

ma era per farti entrare in quella testaccia dura che la manutenzione ordinaria è considerata talmente poco pericolosa che si può anche non chiamare una ditta! 

basta mi arrendo
ora vado nel mio cazzo di cantiere sgangherato e porto meco anche la belva feroce, alla faccia tua!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> ma era per farti entrare in quella testaccia dura che la manutenzione ordinaria è considerata talmente poco pericolosa che si può anche non chiamare una ditta!
> 
> ...


Sì, ok. Vabbè. Chi è la belva feroce? Un pincher?


----------



## andrea53 (8 Luglio 2013)

*E' questo il punto?*



barabba ha detto:


> *Amavo mia moglie*....mi manca moltissimo e questa sembra lei da giovane nei modi che ha con me..........sbaglio anche qui? *Spesso da solo piango pensandola*.......era un angelo e molto bella veramente...........sembrava un attrice


Ecco, ci ho pensato un po', ma alla fine è da qui che volevo partire.
Ciao, Barabba 
Forse in questo forum sono l'unico a condividere la tua condizione. Perché sai, non sono tanti i vedovi... in genere le donne vivono più a lungo, quindi... 
Ricordo un mio vecchio collega che mi diceva: vai in campagna e guarda i cimiteri di paese: le biciclette appoggiate al muro sono tutte da donna!!!
Ecco, la nostra condizione è perlomeno inconsueta. Per chi come me era abituato ai lavori di casa, la parte logistica è stata la più semplice da affrontare. Più difficile prendere il posto di una madre, un mestiere un po' più complesso di quello di un padre, specialmente se ti ritrovi con una figlia femmina innamorata di sua madre e, di conseguenza, in opposizione conflittuale alla tua figura. 
Ma passa, dopo il tempo in cui tutti ti sono vicini (e poi tornano a casa, al caldo dei loro divani, dei loro letti e delle loro cucine, a guardare la TV). Tu ti ritrovi solo, a gestire il dolore, e la sedia vuota. 
Passa.
Eppure, quella sera, dopo l'ultimo congedo, io tornai a casa con dentro una voglia di vivere mai sperimentata prima in vita mia.
Eppure, da quella stessa sera, non c'è stato un solo giorno in cui non abbia pensato a lei.
Bene, io sono un po' più giovane di te, diciamo che sto tra Lothar e te...
Io ho ricominciato a vivere, devo dirti che non mi è mai capitata una relazione con una donna tanto più giovane di me. Ma su questo io non dò giudizi. Bisognerebbe conoscervi, vedervi insieme, ascoltarvi. Per capire un po'. E non giudicare da un forum in cui tutti noi siamo protetti da pseudonimi e le nostre identità sono, in tutto o in parte, mascherate. Devo dirti la verità. In questi anni mi sono tenuto lontano da donne "giovani". Sarà il fascino dell'uomo maturo, sinceramente insospettato da parte mia, sarà che ho ancora un aspetto giovanile nonostante i capelli bianchi (ce li ho da quando avevo poco più di trent'anni, non me ne sono mai fatto un problema), mi sono trovato ad essere oggetto delle attenzioni di donne con molti meno anni di me, e le ho respinte per paura. Paura di quei giudizi dei quali parli tu. 
La gente è cattiva, sai. Gli amici, quelli che ti hanno compianto, che ti hanno accompagnato per quel calvario che ti ha costretto a percorrere la malattia di chi ti è più caro, VOGLIONO che tu soffra, che tu interpreti (anche per loro) il dolore. Che la tua casa resti chiusa, al buio, con le tende pesanti tese davanti alle finestre. Che tu rappresenti il lutto. Così loro possono vivere e dimenticare. L'importante è che tu continui a piangere. Se smetti, se dopo tre o quattro mesi riapri casa per far capire a tua figlia che la vita continua, riaccendi le luci, inviti un po' di gente a cena per provare a dirti che si deve andare avanti, non dimenticare ma passare oltre, ebbene, allora, per molti moralisti, ti sei semplicemente dimenticato di chi hai perduto. E il dolore, se tu non lo interpreti più nel modo che loro vorrebbero, allora dovrebbero rappresentarlo loro, ma non ne hanno mica voglia, sai... 
Possono arrivare a odiarti, per questo. 
Si è subito consolato, quello str@@@o, vedi come ha fatto presto?
Ma loro la tua casa vuota non l'hanno mica vista, la sua sedia vuota a tavola, tua figlia che non torna a casa e non sai dove sia, sono situazioni che non hanno mai sperimentato... 
Ecco, tu hai deciso di continuare a vivere. In questa situazione sei tu che rischi di più. Una cinquantenne, una sessantenne, ti avrebbero dato più garanzie. Questa ragazza potrebbe lasciarti domani. E quindi, sotto questo aspetto, sei coraggioso. Non so lei come sia: se è come la descrivi, falle passare delle belle giornate, falla felice più che puoi.
Io non me la sarei sentita, non ti ho elencato qui tutte le mie motivazioni. Penso che siano le stesse che ti hanno portato ad "aprire" questa discussione. 
Forse qui dentro, però, solo io ho condiviso la tua esperienza. E posso capire cosa si prova.
L'importante è sapere che la vita continua, deve continuare. E noi siamo chiamati ad onorarla, questa fortuna di essere al mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, ci ho pensato un po', ma alla fine è da qui che volevo partire.
> Ciao, Barabba
> Forse in questo forum sono l'unico a condividere la tua condizione. Perché sai, non sono tanti i vedovi... in genere le donne vivono più a lungo, quindi...
> Ricordo un mio vecchio collega che mi diceva: vai in campagna e guarda i cimiteri di paese: le biciclette appoggiate al muro sono tutte da donna!!!
> ...


Bellissimo post....grande...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ok. Vabbè. Chi è la belva feroce? Un pincher?



eh già...perchè io secondo te sono un'oca viziata con i tacchi:unhappy:
ma lo sai che sei ricolmo di pregiudizi?


----------



## andrea53 (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post....grande...:up::up::up::up:


Grazie Conte!!!
Ma lo sai che in epoca geologica ho avuto una fidanzata a Vicenza?
E che conosco il buon Nico Brighenti terzino biancorosso di quest'annata un po' sfortunatina???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte!!!
> Ma lo sai che in epoca geologica ho avuto una fidanzata a Vicenza?
> E che conosco il buon Nico Brighenti terzino biancorosso di quest'annata un po' sfortunatina???


Guarda io di calcio non so na mazza...
Mi sono già fatto na figura qua dentro perchè sai...ebbi in caserma il fratello di Roberto Baggio...
E credevo che fosse lui...ma poi Lothar mi ha salvato...
Aspetta so che c'era Paolo Rossi na volta no?

Di calcio guarda...
Ma ho l'amico Lothar che è la Bibbia del calcio..


----------



## andrea53 (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda io di calcio non so na mazza...
> Mi sono già fatto na figura qua dentro perchè sai...ebbi in caserma il fratello di Roberto Baggio...
> E credevo che fosse lui...ma poi Lothar mi ha salvato...
> Aspetta so che c'era Paolo Rossi na volta no?
> ...


Era solo per citare le mie relazioni con Vicenza...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, ci ho pensato un po', ma alla fine è da qui che volevo partire.
> Ciao, Barabba
> Forse in questo forum sono l'unico a condividere la tua condizione. Perché sai, non sono tanti i vedovi... in genere le donne vivono più a lungo, quindi...
> Ricordo un mio vecchio collega che mi diceva: vai in campagna e guarda i cimiteri di paese: le biciclette appoggiate al muro sono tutte da donna!!!
> ...


:up: ogni tuo messaggio lasciato nel forum vale più dei mille lasciati da ogni utente... un altro bellissimo post complimenti!

Per quanto riguarda il neretto, non mi sorprende... trovalo un altro 20/30/40 enne che abbia la tua stessa capacità di espressione, dettata dalla tua profondità di animo...


----------



## andrea53 (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: ogni tuo messaggio lasciato nel forum vale più dei mille lasciati da ogni utente... un altro bellissimo post complimenti!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il neretto, non mi sorprende... trovalo un altro 20/30/40 enne che abbia la tua stessa capacità di espressione, dettata dalla tua profondità di animo...


Grazie, ma non sopravvalutatemi, please!!! io sono una persona normalissima


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Era solo per citare le mie relazioni con Vicenza...


Ma io invece...Viareggio aspetta...che guardo...
AH ecco sono stato a Camaiore...alla Badia organo Mascioni fantastico...un po' antichista...

Ma tornerò al Duomo di Livorno...

Ma sono bei posti lì eh?
Pieno di fighe in fiore...


----------



## andrea53 (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io invece...Viareggio aspetta...che guardo...
> AH ecco sono stato a Camaiore...alla Badia organo Mascioni fantastico...un po' antichista...
> 
> Ma tornerò al Duomo di Livorno...
> ...


Sì, la Badia di Camaiore è una pieve romanica molto interessante. Hai suonato l'organo lì?
Ho un amico che li accorda... Sono stato con lui nella chiesa di S. Pietro a Porto Venere.
In ordine a quelle cose in fiore.. ultimamente le turiste sono un po' più stagionate.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti raccomando Pietrasanta, un vero gioiello (quando chiudono i ristoranti: quando sono aperti, con tutti i tavoli e le candeline accese in strada, sembra la pista di un aeroporto).
fine OT
buona notte!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sì, la Badia di Camaiore è una pieve romanica molto interessante. Hai suonato l'organo lì?
> Ho un amico che li accorda... Sono stato con lui nella chiesa di S. Pietro a Porto Venere.
> In ordine a quelle cose in fiore.. ultimamente le turiste sono un po' più stagionate.
> 
> ...


Buona notte...
SI ho provato l'organo anche lì...
Acustica fantastica...

Passerò da quelle parti un giorno o l'altro...

E si va a far baldoria allora...


----------



## andrea53 (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buona notte...
> SI ho provato l'organo anche lì...
> Acustica fantastica...
> 
> ...


Molto volentieri!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non sopravvalutatemi, please!!! io sono una persona normalissima


No figurati! è constatazione della realtà!!


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io invece..*.Viareggio *aspetta...che guardo...
> AH ecco sono stato a *Camaiore.*..alla Badia organo Mascioni fantastico...un po' antichista...
> 
> Ma tornerò al Duomo di Livorno...
> ...


e lo sapevo che ci eravamo già visti!!:lipstick: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non funziona così. Affatto. Se tu lavori sui cantieri o comunque ci vai spesso, ti devi - DEVI - regolare di conseguenza. Non è che siccome "ti va così" va bene.
> Poi: sulle leggi inutili e farlocche siamo, penso, tutti d'accordo. Ma il punto non è quello: se certe cose non le fai, se bypassi che ne so di pagare un contributo o qualche balzello è un conto e vai incontro, eventualmente, a certe sanzioni amministrative. Se invece qualcuno si fa male in cantiere perchè hai omesso di fare questo e quello perchè sei ignorante in materia ti s'inchiappettano a sangue e rischi pure la galera. Capito? Non è la stessa cosa.


Il punto delle leggi è ovviamente anche quello che fanno pagare a te imprenditore la multa perché uno coi tacchi ha osato salire sui pontili e magari è caduto e si è attaccato con un occhio al chiodo. La multa, se mai dovesse essere evasa, si dovrebbe consegnare quindi su un piatto d'argento al malcapitato per incoronare la sua originale voglia di farsi vedere.

E comunque sia, sono convinto che le multe non servono perché chi si sfraccella grazie al suo abbigliamento inadeguato in un posto tanto ostile come nei cantieri, è proprio ben servito. Se quindi in Italia si fanno pagare le multe a chi non ha colpa (ha sempre colpa chi va in sandali e senza casco a ciabattare sotto i pesi sollevati), allora ve l'hanno già messo nel culo e per levarsi questa legge bisogna in primo luogo trovare l'intelligentone che l'ha ideata e poi mandarlo ai lavori forzati, perché si renda conto dove sono i pericoli reali nei cantieri.

Perché devi vedere che questa gente non ha mai visto una pala da vicino e il latte viene dal supermercato. Cioè io capisco benissimo te e chiunque ci lavora e deve far fronte alle scemenze istituzionali. Ma se io vado nel tuo cantiere coi tacchi e cado tre volte dalle scale, non vado a raccontare che la colpa è tua. Perché so di chi è la colpa. Invece, chi ha fatto la legge, l'ha fatta perché qualcuno ha dato la colpa al giardiniere, ecco perché


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: ogni tuo messaggio lasciato nel forum vale più dei mille lasciati da ogni utente... un altro bellissimo post complimenti!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il neretto, non mi sorprende... trovalo un altro 20/30/40 enne che abbia la tua stessa capacità di espressione, dettata dalla tua profondità di animo...


Quotando te quoto anche lui


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh già...perchè io secondo te sono un'oca viziata con i tacchi:unhappy:
> ma lo sai che sei ricolmo di pregiudizi?


Vabbè, non è un pincher? E' un carlino?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il punto delle leggi è ovviamente anche quello che fanno pagare a te imprenditore la multa perché uno coi tacchi ha osato salire sui pontili e magari è caduto e si è attaccato con un occhio al chiodo. La multa, se mai dovesse essere evasa, si dovrebbe consegnare quindi su un piatto d'argento al malcapitato per incoronare la sua originale voglia di farsi vedere.
> 
> E comunque sia, sono convinto che le multe non servono perché chi si sfraccella grazie al suo abbigliamento inadeguato in un posto tanto ostile come nei cantieri, è proprio ben servito. Se quindi in Italia si fanno pagare le multe a chi non ha colpa (ha sempre colpa chi va in sandali e senza casco a ciabattare sotto i pesi sollevati), allora ve l'hanno già messo nel culo e per levarsi questa legge bisogna in primo luogo trovare l'intelligentone che l'ha ideata e poi mandarlo ai lavori forzati, perché si renda conto dove sono i pericoli reali nei cantieri.
> 
> Perché devi vedere che questa gente non ha mai visto una pala da vicino e il latte viene dal supermercato. Cioè io capisco benissimo te e chiunque ci lavora e deve far fronte alle scemenze istituzionali. Ma se io vado nel tuo cantiere coi tacchi e cado tre volte dalle scale, non vado a raccontare che la colpa è tua. Perché so di chi è la colpa. Invece, chi ha fatto la legge, l'ha fatta perché qualcuno ha dato la colpa al giardiniere, ecco perché


Sì.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, ci ho pensato un po', ma alla fine è da qui che volevo partire.
> Ciao, Barabba
> Forse in questo forum sono l'unico a condividere la tua condizione. Perché sai, non sono tanti i vedovi... in genere le donne vivono più a lungo, quindi...
> Ricordo un mio vecchio collega che mi diceva: vai in campagna e guarda i cimiteri di paese: le biciclette appoggiate al muro sono tutte da donna!!!
> ...


che la gente sia cattiva d'accordo 
ma la gente ssiamo noi ...
e siamo sempre noi a dargli qualche potere su di nnoi
Aprire le finestre dar luce far entrae calore sorridere vivere...


----------



## Carola (9 Luglio 2013)

Quando leggo questi racconti mi domAndo se la gente non abbia niente altro da fare che dare giudizi e spaccare le palle al prossimo in generale
Che vita misera hanno o peggio..buttano sulle altrui vite le loro frustrazioni 

Certi dolori certi lutti..ma tanto di cappello a questi uomini o donne che si rialzano che riaprono case accendono luci danno vita alla vita rimasta

Le persone che ci amavano volevano bene questo avrebbero voluto, io questo vorrei e non silenzi e tristezza 

E se la felicità si presenta sotto forma di una trentenne o cinquantenne di una nuova passione o di un lavoro di un hobby ma cogliamola al volo

Siamo umani e ci sta farsi tutti i dubbi di questo mondo ma non lasciarsi condizionare dai giudizi, di chi francamente forse non ha coragio di guardare dentro le proprie vite

Andrea credo che tua figlia abbia un esempio splendido di uomo a fianco che sei tu 
Immagino quanto sia dura gestire da solo anche questo aspetto perché anche lei dentro avrà dolore e paure

E tu e barbabba vivete quello che ..vi fa stare bene.
Male siete gia satti a sufficienza no?

Questo solo volevo dire.


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il punto delle leggi è ovviamente anche quello che fanno pagare a te imprenditore la multa perché uno coi tacchi ha osato salire sui pontili e magari è caduto e si è attaccato con un occhio al chiodo. La multa, se mai dovesse essere evasa, si dovrebbe consegnare quindi su un piatto d'argento al malcapitato per incoronare la sua originale voglia di farsi vedere.
> 
> E comunque sia, sono convinto che le multe non servono perché chi si sfraccella grazie al suo abbigliamento inadeguato in un posto tanto ostile come nei cantieri, è proprio ben servito. Se quindi in Italia si fanno pagare le multe a chi non ha colpa (ha sempre colpa chi va in sandali e senza casco a ciabattare sotto i pesi sollevati), allora ve l'hanno già messo nel culo e per levarsi questa legge bisogna in primo luogo trovare l'intelligentone che l'ha ideata e poi mandarlo ai lavori forzati, perché si renda conto dove sono i pericoli reali nei cantieri.
> 
> Perché devi vedere che questa gente non ha mai visto una pala da vicino e il latte viene dal supermercato. Cioè io capisco benissimo te e chiunque ci lavora e deve far fronte alle scemenze istituzionali. Ma se io vado nel tuo cantiere coi tacchi e cado tre volte dalle scale, non vado a raccontare che la colpa è tua. Perché so di chi è la colpa. Invece, chi ha fatto la legge, l'ha fatta perché qualcuno ha dato la colpa al giardiniere, ecco perché



il datore di lavoro ha l'onere di provare di essere in regola con le norme di legge, e il danno deve essere riconducibile alle violazioni di tali norme, ovvero deve essere riconosciuto il nesso di causalità tra le violazioni e l'infortunio
se fosse così automatica la responsabilità, nessuno farebbe l'imprenditore e non esisterebbe un imponente contenzioso in merito


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è un pincher? E' un carlino?



è un incrocio tra un rottweiler e un american staffordshire
una femmina bastarda, bellissima e forte, col doppio pelo sotto chiaro e sopra scuro


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un incrocio tra un rottweiler e un american staffordshire
> una femmina bastarda, bellissima e forte, col doppio pelo sotto chiaro e sopra scuro


Bella. Sbava?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella. Sbava?



no, però russa:mrgreen:
dorme in camera mia, voleva starmi vicino e così ho spostato la cuccia


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, però russa:mrgreen:
> dorme in camera mia, voleva starmi vicino e così ho spostato la cuccia


Cioè tu hai la cuccia del cane in camera?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè tu hai la cuccia del cane in camera?



sì:mrgreen:
è grande camera mia, ha una finestra e una verandina
poi c'è un'altra cuccia sotto, in salotto


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì:mrgreen:
> è grande camera mia, ha una finestra e una verandina
> poi c'è un'altra cuccia sotto, in salotto


Vabbè. Sempre meglio di una tizia che conosco che dormiva lei nella cuccia col cane. Però era piccola, all'epoca.


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Sempre meglio di una tizia che conosco che dormiva lei nella cuccia col cane. Però era piccola, all'epoca.



ma anche la gatta dorme in camera mia
sulla poltrona


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche la gatta dorme in camera mia
> sulla poltrona


Ma il tuo fidanzato (grrr) lo fai dormire sullo zerbino, invece? Comunque tu ringrazia che sono di tutt'altra zona, che sennò a quest'ora già ti avevo trombato 845 volte. Di fila.


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tuo fidanzato (grrr) lo fai dormire sullo zerbino, invece? Comunque tu ringrazia che sono di tutt'altra zona, che sennò a quest'ora già ti avevo trombato 845 volte. Di fila.



in effetti dovrebbe starsene fuori: sul portoncino di casa mia c'è una vecchia insegna recuperata da una cascina, c'è scritto

dormitorio donne
federazione provinciale sindacati fascisti agricoltori
sezione risicoltori

una figata
era dei dormitori delle mondine


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti dovrebbe starsene fuori: sul portoncino di casa mia c'è una vecchia insegna recuperata da una cascina, c'è scritto
> 
> dormitorio donne
> federazione provinciale sindacati fascisti agricoltori
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che la gente sia cattiva d'accordo
> ma la gente ssiamo noi ...
> e siamo sempre noi a dargli qualche potere su di nnoi
> Aprire le finestre dar luce far entrae calore sorridere vivere...


Sai che la gente sia cattiva è secondo me una difesa no?
La gente non è cattiva nè buona...è la gente no?

Noi nobili invece manteniamo le distanze no?

Ma ti dedico una canzoncina...

[video=youtube;xZw4Pb-TNfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZw4Pb-TNfI[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che la gente sia cattiva è secondo me una difesa no?
> *La gente non è cattiva nè buona...è la gente no?*
> 
> Noi nobili invece manteniamo le distanze no?
> ...



in pratica volevo dire la stessa cosa 
con il dire la gente siamo noi...
in teoria lo hai detto meglio ...


grazie della canzoncina 
molto bella ...


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



:unhappy:
ma dai povere mondine, era un lavoro pesantissimo!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in pratica volevo dire la stessa cosa
> con il dire la gente siamo noi...
> in teoria lo hai detto meglio ...
> 
> ...


:bacissimo:


----------



## barabba (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> ma dai povere mondine, era un lavoro pesantissimo!


però, alla sera, trovavano ancora la forza di sgattaiolare dalla camerate e uscire per amoreggiare con gli amanti locali...non dimentichiamo che il riso è della lomellina e le mondine erano spesso ferraresi...ci stavano per 65 giorni circa, lontane da marito, moroso, amante dell'ultima ora...qualcosa dovevano pur fare, poverette, oltre che sgobbare dalle 5 alle 17, curve...un senso di rispetto grato, a molte  di queste donne, che sono state le nostre antenate, senza troppa infamia per ciò...erano altri tempi.


----------



## Eretteo (9 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se vinci almeno mi inviti per un caffè.
> Non oltre perchè temo di finire alle mani con te.
> E sono una signora in fondo e raccapriccio ogni forma di aggressività.
> Flapflap
> ...


Purtroppo non c'e' stata la vincita,allora vuol dire che non mi detesti poi cosi' tanto


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Ogni volta che vedo in giro uno di questi mi chiedo...
Ma se il terzo prezzo è il quarto d'ora, ci si aspettava che un uomo venisse due volte in 10 minuti?
O sono io che non ho capito che cosa significa la "doppia"?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Barabba.

Sono contenta che tu abbia trovato una ragazza con cui stare bene, per un pò di tempo.
Perchè il tempo sarà quel che sarà, lei a un certo punto andrà per altri voli, lo sai.
Ma al momento, buon per voi che state bene.
E ridete assieme di chi vi prende in giro.

Ho letto anche Brunetta. E Minerva. E ho immaginato mia figlia (ora 5-enne).
E devo dire che il mio cuore di madre si contorcerebbe di preoccupazione angosciata se mia figlia fosse assieme ad una persona che le tarpa le ali in qualunque modo, che le impedisce di studiare, di divertirsi, di fare esperienze, di crescere.
Solo che non mi pare proprio che sia questo il caso.
(E invece, tanti giovinotti per bene sono capacissimi di dire alla morosetta di non laurearsi, di non andare a fare l'Erasmus, di non, di non, di non...)

In questo caso, questa ragazza ha già patito parecchio. Si sta... "riposando", diciamo. Non lo dico come offesa a te Barabba, ci mancherebbe. E neppure come offesa alla buona fede, al sentimento di questa tua ragazza.
Tra l'altro, conosco un uomo di 70 anni che è la persona più giovane che io abbia mai avuto il piacere di frequentare (non in quel senso, l'ho eletto papà onorario) e non mi stupirei di vederlo con una donna molto più giovane, fisicamente "alla pari".

Questa ragazza di Barabba è giovane, a 23 anni si sta costruendo il suo futuro, appunto, che non è assolutamente detto includa IL moroso/marito della vita (anzi, questo sì mi spaventerebbe, mia figlia che si vuole sposare a 23 anni, ti prego no!).
E mentre fa tutte queste cose, ha un compagno gentile e discreto, protettivo e garbato. Ok, chi nega che ci vede una figura paterna?
Ne ha bisogno adesso, e, purtroppo per Barabba, un giorno forse le passerà, quando tutte le sue ferite saranno cicatrizzate e lei sarà pronta a conquistare il mondo.

Se fosse mia figlia, saprei che qualche cosetta le manca, ma mi spaventerei molto, molto di più per un fidanzato che la vuole già madre, diciamo. Perchè, e soprattutto con un signore come Barabba, saprei che è questione di tempo...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni volta che vedo in giro uno di questi mi chiedo...
> Ma se il terzo prezzo è il quarto d'ora, *ci si aspettava che un uomo venisse due volte in 10 minuti?*
> O sono io che non ho capito che cosa significa la "doppia"?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ehm... 
Ho fatto una figura così stupida? Sorry...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Ho fatto una figura così stupida? Sorry...


 No no figurati, se così fosse ti faccio compagnia perchè non lo so neppure io... però immagino che divertimento un uomo che in 10 minuti.... beh... proprio messi male... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cioè poverine :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No no figurati, se così fosse ti faccio compagnia perchè non lo so neppure io... però immagino che divertimento un uomo che in 10 minuti.... beh... proprio messi male... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cioè *poverine* :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Il punto non era esattamente far divertire loro...

Cmq, davvero, lasciamo da parte i preliminari, ma un due minuti di spastrusciamento di seno e patatina, proprio per il gusto del maschio, non ce li mettiamo?
Poi ok, si può venire in un minuto volendo, ma almeno altri 3 minuti per godersi l'atto fisico non li aggiungiamo?
Così siamo a 5 minuti per la "semplice"... e se la "doppia" deve durare meno del quarto d'ora, vuol dire che il maschio deve ricominciare immediatamente.
Anche negli esemplari più giovani serve un 5 minuti per ripigliarsi, no?

Non mi torna...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> ma dai povere mondine, era un lavoro pesantissimo!


Ma cosa c'entrano le mondine con le putane? 
Caso mai saranno le mondane no?

Nausicaa sallo
Le putane mica hanno tempo di aspettare i tuoi porci comodi no?

Prima ti fanno venire più ottemperano alla logica massimo guadagno con minimo sforzo..

No?

E come disse il mio commilitone di Chioggia che andò con le putane...

Cani i to morti la me ga fato vegner subito....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni volta che vedo in giro uno di questi mi chiedo...
> Ma se il terzo prezzo è il quarto d'ora, ci si aspettava che un uomo venisse due volte in 10 minuti?
> O sono io che non ho capito che cosa significa la "doppia"?


Più probabile due uomini insieme. Oppure due signorine.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il datore di lavoro ha l'onere di provare di essere in regola con le norme di legge, e il danno deve essere riconducibile alle violazioni di tali norme, ovvero deve essere riconosciuto il nesso di causalità tra le violazioni e l'infortunio
> se fosse così automatica la responsabilità, nessuno farebbe l'imprenditore e non esisterebbe un imponente contenzioso in merito


Stai dicendo che l'imprenditore, in regola con tutte le norme, non deve pagare la multa se io arrivo coi tacchi e mi faccio un giro anche senza il suo permesso in culo a tutte le leggi?

Cioè mi urla dietro, chiama pure i carabinieri, e io casco e mi procuro una perforazione del vuoto cranico. E in preda allo smarrimento mentale (che poi non c'è dato la zucca vuota) denuncio il giardiniere perchè sono scivolato su una merda di piccione al sesto piano sul muschio che si era formato in sua assenza?

Guarda, so che sei in qualche modo informatissimo sulle leggi, ma queste cause ci sono e per questo poi sono condannati i responsabili di cantiere a fare pure il guardiano, ma non possono usare il fucile al sale perché le bruciature fanno male e rischia pure una denuncia per possesso di armi e tentato omicidio per una sana dose di correzione di atteggiamento altrui.

Simile problema ovviamente anche per le forze dell'ordine, che non possono salire e prendersi carico dell'avventuroso esploratore coi tacchi, né sparargli salve nel sacro culo, senza temere dover saldare multe salate per non essersi a sua volta attrezzati secondo le norme e finire in carcere per eccesso di zelo.

Cioè qui c'è veramente qualcosa che non va


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Il punto non era esattamente far divertire loro...*
> 
> Cmq, davvero, lasciamo da parte i preliminari, ma un due minuti di spastrusciamento di seno e patatina, proprio per il gusto del maschio, non ce li mettiamo?
> Poi ok, si può venire in un minuto volendo, ma almeno altri 3 minuti per godersi l'atto fisico non li aggiungiamo?
> ...


No questo lo avevo capito.... però almeno un pò di piacere in quello che si fa... se doveva esser così era proprio un sacrificio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e comunque più sono giovani e meno lo sanno usare... non solo il cervello :carneval::carneval::carneval: poi con l'età fanno finta di aver capito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

scherzo, Uomini non me ne vogliate!!:mexican:


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che l'imprenditore, in regola con tutte le norme, non deve pagare la multa se io arrivo coi tacchi e mi faccio un giro anche senza il suo permesso in culo a tutte le leggi?
> 
> Cioè mi urla dietro, chiama pure i carabinieri, e io casco e mi procuro una perforazione del vuoto cranico. E in preda allo smarrimento mentale (che poi non c'è dato la zucca vuota) denuncio il giardiniere perchè sono scivolato su una merda di piccione al sesto piano sul muschio che si era formato in sua assenza?
> 
> ...



è il rischio d'impresa :mrgreen:
...quando ancora c'erano


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Barabba.
> 
> Sono contenta che tu abbia trovato una ragazza con cui stare bene, per un pò di tempo.
> *Perchè il tempo sarà quel che sarà, lei a un certo punto andrà per altri voli, lo sai.*
> ...


Ciao Nausicaa...certo che lo so che se ne andrà...carpe diem! Mi sta regalando momenti inenarrabili e inevitabilmente tutto questo avrà una fine, certamente...

Nel momento che capirò il suo desiderio di lasciarmi, sarà mia cura farmi da parte senza problemi...sarà così la seconda volta che proverò il dolore di essere lasciato definitivamente, e non è bello. Ma è inevitabile.

Rimane la sua gentilezza che mi usa da ormai quattro mesi e quella voglia di vivere che mi contagia ogni giorno...di questo devo ringraziarla...al diavolo le megere di cui dicevo all'inizio...

Se veramente è come dici tu, che sta "riposando", e potrebbe essere, visto quello che ha passato, non può che farmi piacere il vedere un essere umano che riesce a rimettere in sesto la propria esistenza...se poi, in parte, è grazie anche a me, ne sono doppiamente gratificato...

Speriamo che la cosa succeda il più tardi possibile...

Grazie comunque delle parole che hai usato...parli come parla lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa...certo che lo so che se ne andrà...carpe diem! Mi sta regalando momenti inenarrabili e inevitabilmente tutto questo avrà una fine, certamente...
> 
> Nel momento che capirò il suo desiderio di lasciarmi, sarà mia cura farmi da parte senza problemi...sarà così la seconda volta che proverò il dolore di essere lasciato definitivamente, e non è bello. Ma è inevitabile.
> 
> ...



Mi permetto un abbraccio (non me ne voglia la tua ragazza  ) e ti auguro ogni cosa bella


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Barabba.
> 
> Sono contenta che tu abbia trovato una ragazza con cui stare bene, per un pò di tempo.
> Perchè il tempo sarà quel che sarà, lei a un certo punto andrà per altri voli, lo sai.
> ...



grande nausica

cmq come dicevo ci sono poic asi diversi, uno su un milione e che ancora tutti criticanoa  distanza di 25 anni tra questa donna meravigliosa tre le altre cose e un uomo con 38 anni di differenza

insomma casi limite e che ripetod estno ancoa oggi che la loro relazione è ufficiale consolidata critiche aspre per via di questa differenza che adesso a 52 e quasi 90 si è fatta più che mais enttia
eppure lei, lei non cambierebbe una virgola e credetemi se vi dico che ha ancora amore negli occhi molto di più di altre donne che stanno con coetanei

forse certe relazioni nascondono alchimie particolari non so


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Elaboro -perchè ho voglia di 10 minuti di pausa.

Mettiamo caso che Barabba "liberi" questa ragazza, la lasci "per il suo bene", in modo che lei possa "andare avanti con la sua vita".
Che bene ne trarrebbe 'sta ragazza infine?
Se adesso cerca un amore protettivo e sereno, con un uomo maturo e di esperienza, in seguito alla fine di questa storia sarà forse automaticamente pronta per un amore più adatto alla sua età, con un coetaneo?
No.
E un suo coetaneo -23 anni!- sarebbe in grado di accogliere l'esperienza di vita di questa ragazza? Difficile...

Io non sono giovanissima, ma ancora abbastanza giovane. E seppure non giovanissima, tra i miei colleghi coetanei sono un caso piuttosto raro per esperienze di vita (non lavorativa). Intendo, una figlia, un matrimonio già finito, sono cose che nel mio lavoro alla mia età non si riscontrano spesso. E si comincia a pensare ai figli ben più avanti di me.
E quelle rare volte che esco coi miei colleghi coetanei... è come uscire con ragazzini. Non ci interessano le stesse cose, non ci divertiamo allo stesso modo... sono fuori dalla mia vita.
(Allo stesso modo io sono molto più "giovane" della nuova morosa di mio fratello, mia coetanea ma scampata alla guerra...)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi permetto un abbraccio (non me ne voglia la tua ragazza  ) e ti auguro ogni cosa bella


Ti sembra che possa ingelosirsi di una vecchia?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra che possa ingelosirsi di una vecchia?



Non dubito che Barabba sappia apprezzare una donna della mia età, o della sua stessa età -di Barabba.
Ha amato e ama sua moglie.
Solo, ora c'è questa perla che, mi pare, considera proprio per quello che è. Un fiore di luce in un momento della sua vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non dubito che Barabba sappia apprezzare una donna della mia età, o della sua stessa età -di Barabba.
> Ha amato e ama sua moglie.
> Solo, ora c'è questa perla che, mi pare, considera proprio per quello che è. Un fiore di luce in un momento della sua vita.


E quanti anni hai?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Non so, forse sono così "comprensiva" per la situazione di Barabba perchè anche mio fratello è un vedovo.
Un vedovo ahimè giovanissimo.
E ho visto, ho toccato, ho sentito, anche se non in prima persona, cosa vuol dire conservare l'amore per tua moglie nel cuore, e cercare di andare avanti comunque, cercare di essere felice, perchè glielo hai promesso.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quanti anni hai?


La metà di quelli di Brunetta...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quanti anni hai?


Sono a metà tra 30 e 40


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La metà di quelli di Brunetta...


30?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 30?


No di più,,,,Brunetta ha passato i 60...
Per questo bastona Barabba...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No di più,,,,Brunetta ha passato i 60...
> Per questo bastona Barabba...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai notato che, in genere, più è avanzata l'età dell'utonto e più radicale è?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai notato che, in genere, più è avanzata l'età dell'utonto e più radicali sono?


Si...
Ma poi aggiungici atee e comuniste
Ex sessant'ottine...
Tradite e separate...

Sono tutte pronte per il burka no?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Elaboro -perchè ho voglia di 10 minuti di pausa.
> 
> Mettiamo caso che Barabba "liberi" questa ragazza, la lasci "per il suo bene", in modo che lei possa "andare avanti con la sua vita".
> Che bene ne trarrebbe 'sta ragazza infine?
> ...


Tu sei come sempre intelligente e stai portando il discorso su un piano generale (del resto sappiamo ben poco di Barabba e lei la conosciamo solo come riferimenti). Certamente ci sono casi limite che funzionano; Woody Allen ci ha fatto un film "Basta che funzioni" dove, tra gli altri, vi è anche una coppia con una grande differenza d'età che si forma per la caparbietà della ragazza. Forse ha fatto il film anche per spiegare la sua "strana coppia" con una ragazza che non solo ha l'età da figlia ma gli era proprio figlia, perché adottata dalla moglie. E anche la loro è un'unione che funziona. Può funzionare di tutto e può non funzionare tra coetanei che avevano, apparentemente, tutto in comune. Io sono più superficiale e facevo anche un discorso fisico, non sessuale nel senso di efficienza, di aritmetica degli orgasmi, di esperienza e di soddisfazione, ma sessuale nel senso di attrazione tra corpi. Però sono certamente superficiale io. Ho visto un film (The company men - bel film, un po' americano nelle conclusioni ma interessante, lo consiglio)) in cui era visualizzata la relazione tra un uomo in età e una giovane: era poco credibile, nel senso che apparivano padre e figlia, anche lì con Tommy Lee Jones 1946 e Maria Bello 1967, quindi neanche venti di differenza. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8XgnQTInoQ v. 1.04 (tra parentesi  stupendo il rapporto tra Ben Affleck e la moglie, nel film, Rosamarie DeWitt)


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai notato che, in genere, più è avanzata l'età dell'utonto e più radicale è?



Brunetta ha le sue idee, talvolta la trovo troppo categorica e poco flessibile, ma la stessa cosa si può dire di molti, te compreso Joey.
E a differenza di molti altri, è garbata, e si discute con piacere.
E l'età dell'utente non ho mai notato che sia una discriminante.

Certo, potrei provare a fare un grafico, trovare un parametro che misuri la drasticità del pensiero degli utenti, e farne una distribuzione divisa per fasce d'età, e poi fare un test statistico epr vedere se rappresentano la stessa popolazione...

Ma pazienza. Lascio questo agli psicologi. :smile:

Cavolo, sarebbe una bella tesi di laurea.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non dubito che Barabba sappia apprezzare una donna della mia età, o della sua stessa età -di Barabba.
> Ha amato e ama sua moglie.
> Solo, ora c'è questa perla che, mi pare, considera proprio per quello che è. Un fiore di luce in un momento della sua vita.


Scherzavo.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei come sempre intelligente e stai portando il discorso su un piano generale (del resto sappiamo ben poco di Barabba e lei la conosciamo solo come riferimenti). Certamente ci sono casi limite che funzionano; Woody Allen ci ha fatto un film "Basta che funzioni" dove, tra gli altri, vi è anche una coppia con una grande differenza d'età che si forma per la caparbietà della ragazza. Forse ha fatto il film anche per spiegare la sua "strana coppia" con una ragazza che non solo ha l'età da figlia ma gli era proprio figlia, perché adottata dalla moglie. E anche la loro è un'unione che funziona. Può funzionare di tutto e può non funzionare tra coetanei che avevano, apparentemente, tutto in comune. Io sono più superficiale e facevo anche un discorso fisico, non sessuale nel senso di efficienza, di aritmetica degli orgasmi, di esperienza e di soddisfazione, ma sessuale nel senso di attrazione tra corpi. Però sono certamente superficiale io. Ho visto un film (The company men - bel film, un po' americano nelle conclusioni ma interessante, lo consiglio)) in cui era visualizzata la relazione tra un uomo in età e una giovane: era poco credibile, nel senso che apparivano padre e figlia, anche lì con Tommy Lee Jones 1946 e Maria Bello 1967, quindi neanche venti di differenza. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8XgnQTInoQ v. 1.04 (tra parentesi  stupendo il rapporto tra Ben Affleck e la moglie, nel film, Rosamarie DeWitt)


Ma quando si è attratti dalla testa di una persona, il corpo ci appare automaticamente il più desiderabile dell'universo..
Guardiamo al corpo del nostro uomo con gli occhi con cui una ragazzina guarderebbe a Depp.
Le imperfezioni diventano marchi di desiderio, le rughe sentieri di piacere.

Altrimenti, dopo una certa età, non siamo più "meritevoli" di essere amate e desiderate?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo.



Sorry, oggi il mio senso dell'umorismo sta facendo sciopero, non è una gran giornata :smile:, perdonami.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry, oggi il mio senso dell'umorismo sta facendo sciopero, non è una gran giornata :smile:, perdonami.


Io ormai rispondo a pochi utenti. Se non mi capisci neppure tu :unhappy: è la fine (vedesi emoticons!!!)


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Brunetta ha le sue idee, talvolta la trovo troppo categorica e poco flessibile, ma la stessa cosa si può dire di molti, te compreso Joey.
> *E a differenza di molti altri, è garbata, e si discute con piacere.
> E l'età dell'utente non ho mai notato che sia una discriminante.
> 
> ...


Il fatto di avere delle opinioni è un conto, essere radicali è un altro. Brunetta, come Daniele che è pazzo, e come altri, sono radicali. Io ho delle opinioni. Ed ho ragione, in genere.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ormai rispondo a pochi utenti. Se non mi capisci neppure tu :unhappy: è la fine (vedesi emoticons!!!)


Porta pazienza, oggi sono di umore serio e impermeabile alle sottigliezze dell'umorismo, purtroppo :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto di avere delle opinioni è un conto, essere radicali è un altro. Brunetta, come Daniele che è pazzo, e come altri, sono radicali. Io ho delle opinioni. Ed ho ragione, in genere.


:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :smile:


Ma è evidente che sia convinto di avere ragione, sennò non avrei un'opinione. Ma la radicalizzazione è un'altra cosa, è quella che ti porta a scrivere "zoccoletta" ad una che vorrebbe provarci con uno sposato (non si tratta di Brunetta, nel caso specifico), per dire. O se non scrivi proprio "zoccoletta", ci arrivi per vie traverse e con modi urbani, ma siamo sempre lì.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma quando si è attratti dalla testa di una persona, il corpo ci appare automaticamente il più desiderabile dell'universo..
> Guardiamo al corpo del nostro uomo con gli occhi con cui una ragazzina guarderebbe a Depp.
> Le imperfezioni diventano marchi di desiderio, le rughe sentieri di piacere.
> 
> Altrimenti, dopo una certa età, non siamo più "meritevoli" di essere amate e desiderate?


Quando vedrai il film (te lo consiglio perché vale la pena) mi dirai che effetto fa. Il fatto che si facciano battute continue sulla mia (presunta) età significa che l'età conta oppure conta solo per gli utenti che scrivono pareri? Io credo che nel forum non conti per nulla (se non si viene per broccolare) e quindi non rispondo neppure; del resto ci sono utenti di età matura che scrivono come tredicenni. Credo invece che per situazioni sulle quali viene chiesto un parere l'età conti e il più delle volte viene interpretata con "hai molte possibilità" o "ne hai poche" "buttati a mare":mexican:. Però in questo caso, Barabba è simpatico e ha sofferto un grande dolore, sono tutti possibilisti. Non capisco però perché nessuno (visto che qui sono tutti oltre i 30) vada a cercarsi l'anima gemella in casa di riposo :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto di avere delle opinioni è un conto, essere radicali è un altro. Brunetta, come Daniele che è pazzo, e come altri, sono radicali. Io ho delle opinioni. Ed ho ragione, in genere.


Vaffanculo JB


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è evidente che sia convinto di avere ragione, sennò non avrei un'opinione. Ma la radicalizzazione è un'altra cosa, è quella che ti porta a scrivere "zoccoletta" ad una che vorrebbe provarci con uno sposato (non si tratta di Brunetta, nel caso specifico), per dire. O se non scrivi proprio "zoccoletta", ci arrivi per vie traverse e con modi urbani, ma siamo sempre lì.



Ripeto, e non me ne voglia Brunetta, sì, le sue opinioni talvolta le trovo radicate e radicali.
Ma tranne rarissimi casi ho sempre visto che poi, in seguito a motivate discussioni, ha permesso all'ombra del dubbio di fare breccia, nonostante una evidente perplessità.
E questo, a mio modo di vedere, la "salva" dalla radicalità.

Che vedo come te in Daniele, per dire.

La capacità di dubitare delle proprie opinioni per me è preziosa. 
In questo senso potresti sembrarmi più radicale tu, perchè in questo momento non ricordo discussioni in cui hai cambiato idea, o in cui hai aperto alla possibilità di non avere ragione.
Aggiungo però, per completezza, che in effetti io e te non abbiamo mai interagito molto (tranne quando mi offri le birre, apprezzatissime) quindi potrebbero essermi sfuggiti momenti di quel tipo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vedrai il film (te lo consiglio perché vale la pena) mi dirai che effetto fa. Il fatto che si facciano battute continue sulla mia (presunta) età significa che *l'età conta oppure conta solo per gli utenti che scrivono pareri? Io credo che nel forum non conti per nulla* (se non si viene per broccolare) e quindi non rispondo neppure; del resto ci sono utenti di età matura che scrivono come tredicenni. Credo invece che per situazioni sulle quali viene chiesto un parere l'età conti e il più delle volte viene interpretata con "hai molte possibilità" o "ne hai poche" "buttati a mare":mexican:. Però in questo caso, Barabba è simpatico e ha sofferto un grande dolore, sono tutti possibilisti. Non capisco però perché nessuno (visto che qui sono tutti oltre i 30) vada a cercarsi l'anima gemella in casa di riposo :mexican:


Conta nella misura in cui ti consente d'inquadrare la fonte di un certo concetto, perchè la vita si vede in un modo a vent'anni, in un altro a quaranta ed in un altro aconra a sessanta.


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conta nella misura in cui ti consente d'inquadrare la fonte di un certo concetto, perchè la vita si vede in un modo a vent'anni, in un altro a quaranta ed in un altro aconra a sessanta.



un modo che tu ovviamente sai:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vedrai il film (te lo consiglio perché vale la pena) mi dirai che effetto fa. Il fatto che si facciano battute continue sulla mia (presunta) età significa che l'età conta oppure conta solo per gli utenti che scrivono pareri? Io credo che nel forum non conti per nulla (se non si viene per broccolare) e quindi non rispondo neppure; del resto ci sono utenti di età matura che scrivono come tredicenni. Credo invece che per situazioni sulle quali viene chiesto un parere l'età conti e il più delle volte viene interpretata con "hai molte possibilità" o "ne hai poche" "buttati a mare":mexican:. *Però in questo caso, Barabba è simpatico e ha sofferto un grande dolore, sono tutti possibilisti. Non capisco però perché nessuno (visto che qui sono tutti oltre i 30) vada a cercarsi l'anima gemella in casa di riposo :mexican:*


Mà, io non mi vedo "possibilista".
Credo che un amore duraturo tra una ragazza di 23 e un uomo molto maturo sia rarissimo, peggio che vincere al superenalotto.
Semplicemente, dando per scontato che questa storia si scioglierà a suo tempo, la trovo positiva per entrambi.
E sei abbastanza intelligente per sapere che tra dire "questa situazione per loro è positiva" e "questa situazione va bene per tutti ergo anche per me" c'è differenza :smile:
E non per opportunità. 

Per il resto, per me è abbastanza evidente che se mai avrò un nuovo compagno, credo sarà con un uomo più maturo di me. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un modo che tu ovviamente sai:singleeye:


Che io lo sappia o meno non è quello il punto. Non sto parlando di me, scrivo in generale. Probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, tra vent'anni io non sarò quello di adesso, e tu neanche.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che io lo sappia o meno non è quello il punto. Non sto parlando di me, scrivo in generale. Probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, tra vent'anni io non sarò quello di adesso, e tu neanche.


lo voglio ben sperare ... 
ma in che direzione si cambia ... è un gioco aperto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ripeto, e non me ne voglia Brunetta, sì, le sue opinioni talvolta le trovo radicate e radicali.
> Ma tranne rarissimi casi ho sempre visto che poi, in seguito a motivate discussioni, *ha permesso all'ombra del dubbio di fare breccia, nonostante una evidente perplessità.
> *E questo, a mio modo di vedere, la "salva" dalla radicalità.
> 
> ...


Sul primo neretto: Brunetta quando non sa cosa rispondere semplicemente smette di farlo. Sul secondo: se non ho buoni motivi o motivazioni sufficientemente valide per cambiare idea, non la cambio. Cioè, non è siccome qui dentro è difficile che qualcuno possa farmi cambiare idea vuol dire che io sia un talebano in qualche misura, eh. Ho un carattere forte ed un ego spropositato, ma non idee che non posso cambiare, se necessario.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> lo voglio ben sperare ...
> ma in che direzione si cambia ... è un gioco aperto.


Il punto infatti è quello.


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> lo voglio ben sperare ...
> ma in che direzione si cambia ...


generalmente in peggio


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: Brunetta quando non sa cosa rispondere semplicemente smette di farlo. Sul secondo: se non ho buoni motivi o mitivazioni sufficientemente valide per cambiare idea, non la cambio. Cioè, non è siccome qui dentro è difficile che qualcuno possa farmi cambiare idea vuol dire che io sia un talebano in qualche misura, eh. *Ho un carattere forte ed un ego spropositato, ma non idee che non posso cambiare, se necessario*.


Non ne dubito, e non lo dico per educazione, davvero.
Semplicemente, il mero fatto che io veda una persona cambiare idea, o almeno accettare possibilità che a inizio discorso escludeva categoricamente (Brunetta), esclude per me una sua "radicalità", pur continuando a considerarla tendenzialmente rigida.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ne dubito, e non lo dico per educazione, davvero.
> Semplicemente, il mero fatto che io veda una persona cambiare idea, o almeno accettare possibilità che a inizio discorso escludeva categoricamente (Brunetta), esclude per me una sua "radicalità", pur continuando a considerarla tendenzialmente rigida.



Cazzo come si vede che ho una brutta giornata.
Comincio a scrivere con giri di parole e vocaboli scelti come se fossi un monaco bizantino.

Della serie, aumentiamo la cautela, altrimenti se mi scappa la pazienza quei vocaboli ordinati finiscono spiaccicati dentro a svariati orifizi, così in generale perchè sono di cattivo umore


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conta nella misura in cui ti consente d'inquadrare la fonte di un certo concetto, perchè la vita si vede in un modo a vent'anni, in un altro a quaranta ed in un altro aconra a sessanta.


Di conseguenza? Non mi sembra che tu abbia trovato incongruo il rapporto tra Barabba e la ragazza? Per questi non conta? E poi ti serve per inquadrare in che senso? Più che altro, mi sembra, per poter denigrare chi è più vecchio di te dandogli del rimbambito? O per dare del fesso a un tuo coetaneo che la pensa diversamente? Non mi pare che tu faccia così, a parte il gioco con Minerva. Io credo che siano interessanti le opinioni e possono benissimo esserci opinioni mature da persone giovani e viceversa. Ci si augura che la vita insegni qualcosa ma è solo un augurio perché persone stupide, ad esempio, possono non riuscire a trarre giovamento per maturare neanche dall'esperienza. Non hai mai letto qui persone, che dovrebbero per esperienza ed età dire cose sagge, sparare idiozie a raffica, che neanche un adolescente direbbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ne dubito, e non lo dico per educazione, davvero.
> Semplicemente, il mero fatto che io veda una persona cambiare idea, o almeno accettare possibilità che a inizio discorso escludeva categoricamente (Brunetta), esclude per me una sua "radicalità", pur continuando a considerarla tendenzialmente rigida.


La radicalizzazione delle idee non implica la negazione dell'esistenza delle altre.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conta nella misura in cui ti consente d'inquadrare la fonte di un certo concetto, perchè la vita si vede in un modo a vent'anni, in un altro a quaranta ed in un altro aconra a sessanta.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, io non mi vedo "possibilista".
> Credo che un amore duraturo tra una ragazza di 23 e un uomo molto maturo sia rarissimo, peggio che vincere al superenalotto.
> Semplicemente, dando per scontato che questa storia si scioglierà a suo tempo, la trovo positiva per entrambi.
> E sei abbastanza intelligente per sapere che tra dire "questa situazione per loro è positiva" e "questa situazione va bene per tutti ergo anche per me" c'è differenza :smile:
> ...


Non era rivolto a te, ovvio. Più maturo, immagino, tu intenda proprio come persona e, per la tua esperienza, dubiti che possa esserlo un coetaneo ma non vai in giro a strizzare l'occhio (metaforicamente!) ai nonni con i nipotini, credo. Io mi riferivo all'atteggiamento generale di uomini e donne che hanno risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: Brunetta quando non sa cosa rispondere semplicemente smette di farlo. Sul secondo: se non ho buoni motivi o motivazioni sufficientemente valide per cambiare idea, non la cambio. Cioè, non è siccome qui dentro è difficile che qualcuno possa farmi cambiare idea vuol dire che io sia un talebano in qualche misura, eh. Ho un carattere forte ed un ego spropositato, ma non idee che non posso cambiare, se necessario.


Per precisare: non mi mancano gli argomenti ma la pazienza


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di conseguenza? *Non mi sembra che tu abbia trovato incongruo il rapporto tra Barabba e la ragazza? Per questi non conta?* *E poi ti serve per inquadrare in che senso? Più che altro, mi sembra, per poter denigrare chi è più vecchio di te dandogli del rimbambito?* O per dare del fesso a un tuo coetaneo che la pensa diversamente? Non mi pare che tu faccia così, a parte il gioco con Minerva. Io credo che siano interessanti le opinioni e possono benissimo esserci opinioni mature da persone giovani e viceversa. Ci si augura che la vita insegni qualcosa ma è solo un augurio perché persone stupide, ad esempio, possono non riuscire a trarre giovamento per maturare neanche dall'esperienza. Non hai mai letto qui persone, che dovrebbero per esperienza ed età dire cose sagge, sparare idiozie a raffica, che neanche un adolescente direbbe?


Conta eccome. A vent'anni Barabba probabilmente l'avrebbe pensata come te. A quaranta forse un po' meno. A sessanta eccolo qua. La ragazza a vent'anni la pensa così, a quaranta forse no ed a sessanta sicuramente no. 
Io non voglio denigrare nessuno, molte persone fanno tutto da sole semplicemente SCRIVENDO SCEMENZE il che, capirai bene, a vent'anni può avere un senso a sessanta no.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> generalmente in peggio


A te è già successo:mexican:? Mi sembra un pensiero su cui potremmo ragionare, in questo tua fase.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per precisare: non mi mancano gli argomenti ma la pazienza


See.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La radicalizzazione delle idee non implica la negazione dell'esistenza delle altre.


Vero, la radicalizzazione delle idee implica che le altre, che pure esistono, sono idiote e non meritano tale esistenza.
Almeno, per il significato che do io.

Ma insomma, Brunetta può partire dicendo che, esempio stupido, chi beve il the freddo al bar di certo ha un problema perchè non sa accontentarsi dell'acqua.
E può ribattere ai commenti, inizialmente, dicendo che no, chi la pensa diversamente non ha riflettuto abbastanza.
Ma dopo un pò, se qualcuno pubblica uno studio circostanziato dei benefici del the freddo, e contestualizza la scelta del momento, non solo ammette che esistano altre idee -che prima ammetteva ma rigettava- ma arriva ad aprirsi alla possibilità che il the freddo può essere in effetti una alternativa all'acqua di tutto rispetto.

E lì si abbandona la radicalità.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero, la radicalizzazione delle idee implica che le altre, che pure esistono, sono idiote e non meritano tale esistenza.
> Almeno, per il significato che do io.
> 
> Ma insomma, Brunetta può partire dicendo che, esempio stupido, chi beve il the freddo al bar di certo ha un problema perchè non sa accontentarsi dell'acqua.
> ...



E scusa Brunetta se continuo a tirarti in ballo parlando di te invece che con te.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era rivolto a te, ovvio. Più maturo, immagino, tu intenda proprio come persona e, per la tua esperienza, dubiti che possa esserlo un coetaneo ma non vai in giro a strizzare l'occhio (metaforicamente!) ai nonni con i nipotini, credo. Io *mi riferivo all'atteggiamento generale di uomini e donne che hanno risposto*.



Non l'ho notato.
La stragrande maggioranza mi pare abbia espresso pareri simili ai miei.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Ups.

Per la mia definizione di radicalità, mi sa che sono parecchio radicale pure io.
Non mi ricordo mica di situazioni in cui, qui dentro, io abbia cambiato idea.

Diciamo che mantengo abilmente e opportunisticamente opinioni talmente possibiliste che non mi serve cambiarle  (e non mi sto lodando)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conta eccome. A vent'anni Barabba probabilmente l'avrebbe pensata come te. A quaranta forse un po' meno. A sessanta eccolo qua. La ragazza a vent'anni la pensa così, a quaranta forse no ed a sessanta sicuramente no.
> Io non voglio denigrare nessuno, molte persone fanno tutto da sole semplicemente SCRIVENDO SCEMENZE il che, capirai bene, a vent'anni può avere un senso a sessanta no.


E ci credo che a venti non avrebbe guardato una di sessanta. Però adesso la pensa diversamente perché è la ventenne che guarda lui! Questi punti di vista sono dipendenti dal coinvolgimento personale e nulla hanno a che fare con una valutazione delle opinioni che non deve dipendere (per me) da chi le esprime.  Certo che poi ci facciamo tutti influenzare dai pregiudizi e mi lascio andare a esprimere apprezzamenti per ciò che scrive Passante perché presuppongo di non poter essere fraintesa :unhappy:. O forse lo faccio perché lo trovo interessante mentre altri no?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero, la radicalizzazione delle idee implica che le altre, che pure esistono, sono idiote e non meritano tale esistenza.
> Almeno, per il significato che do io.
> 
> Ma insomma, Brunetta può partire dicendo che, esempio stupido, chi beve il the freddo al bar di certo ha un problema perchè non sa accontentarsi dell'acqua.
> ...


Allora funziona che se tu parli di tradimento A ME è un discorso, se parli di tradimento a BRUNETTA un altro e non c'è studio che tenga. Oppure di capitalismo e socialismo, toh. Poi è CHIARO che sul tè posso pure cedere di qualcosa. Cioè, non è che tutto abbia lo stesso peso nella testa di Brunetta, come per tutti. Ma su certe cose, bè, non è semplicemente materia di discussione e QUELLO è il radicalismo. Cioè, tu con un talebano potresti parlare di qualsiasi cosa e trovare un punto d'incontro dove lui cede magari su qualche osservazione che gli muoveresti, ma NON sulla RELIGIONE, per dire. E su tutto quello che è connesso alla.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Per la mia definizione di radicalità, mi sa che sono parecchio radicale pure io.
> Non mi ricordo mica di situazioni in cui, qui dentro, io abbia cambiato idea.
> ...


Tu sei solo molto insicura.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non l'ho notato.
> La stragrande maggioranza mi pare abbia espresso pareri simili ai miei.


Appunto ma non cercano nonni e nonne. Senza che Barabba si offenda, ma lui ha un figlio già un po' troppo "maturo" (40) per la sua "ragazza" (23), e quindi ha l'età da nonno. Escludevo te perché avevi fatto osservazioni più approfondite e non genericamente cose che lasciavano intendere che era una cosa normale. Normale una cippa!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora funziona che se tu parli di tradimento A ME è un discorso, se parli di tradimento a BRUNETTA un altro e non c'è studio che tenga. Oppure di capitalismo e socialismo, toh. Poi è CHIARO che sul tè posso pure cedere di qualcosa. Cioè, non è che tutto abbia lo stesso peso nella testa di Brunetta, come per tutti. Ma su certe cose, bè, non è semplicemente materia di discussione e QUELLO è il radicalismo. Cioè, tu con un talebano potresti parlare di qualsiasi cosa e trovare un punto d'incontro dove lui cede magari su qualche osservazione che gli muoveresti, ma NON sulla RELIGIONE, per dire. E su tutto quello che è connesso alla.



Non vale per tutti appunto?
Essere in grado di cedere su certe cose, ma non su quello che forma la nostra propria natura (che può essere una natura di cacca ovviamente)?

Io persone che non sanno cedere SU NULLA ne conosco, quelle ritengo radicali.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E ci credo che a venti non avrebbe guardato una di sessanta. Però adesso la pensa diversamente perché è la ventenne che guarda lui! *Questi punti di vista sono dipendenti dal coinvolgimento personale e nulla hanno a che fare con una valutazione delle opinioni che non deve dipendere (per me) da chi le esprime. Certo che poi ci facciamo tutti influenzare dai pregiudizi e mi lascio andare a esprimere apprezzamenti per ciò che scrive Passante perché presuppongo di non poter essere fraintesa :unhappy:. O forse lo faccio perché lo trovo interessante mentre altri no?


Non hai capito: intendevo dire che a vent'anno probabilmente non avrebbe capito e neanche condiviso l'idea che una sua coetanea si accompagnasse e trovasse affascinante uno di quarant'anni più vecchio, non che non gli sarebbero interessate le sessantenni, che è comunque vero ma non è quello il punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei solo molto insicura.



Anche, verissimo.


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te è già successo:mexican:? Mi sembra un pensiero su cui potremmo ragionare, in questo tua fase.


io, veramente, mi sento migliorato. sei tu che sembri essere peggiorata con l'età e più passa il tempo peggio è. 
evolversi con il tempo è giovinezza d'intelletto. 

scusa bru, ma non mi và di discutere di argomenti "complessi": preferisco cazzeggiare come al solito, nonostante l'età.  

buona continuazione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non vale per tutti appunto?
> Essere in grado di cedere su certe cose, ma non su quello che forma la nostra propria natura (che può essere una natura di cacca ovviamente)?
> 
> Io persone che non sanno cedere SU NULLA ne conosco, quelle ritengo radicali.


Rispondo qui alle scuse che hai fatto di tirarmi in ballo. A me non frega nulla di dimostrare di non essere niente: né radicale, né malleabile, né rigida, né elastica, né giovane, né vecchia, né bella, né brutta. Se una mia opinione viene controbattuta utilizzando una di quelle definizioni significa che non è controbattuta ma respinta senza argomenti. Non ti pare?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non vale per tutti appunto?
> Essere in grado di cedere su certe cose, ma non su quello che forma la nostra propria natura (che può essere una natura di cacca ovviamente)?
> 
> Io persone che non sanno cedere SU NULLA ne conosco, quelle ritengo radicali.


La differenza è essere in grado di CAPIRE di cosa si parla, che non è così banale come può sembrare. La radicalizzazione capita perchè c'è il sostanziale RIFIUTO di capire aprioristico qualcosa che cozza con una certa visione di qualcosa che, di fatto, abbiamo. Il problema è che quando questo rifiuto diventa talmente, appunto, radicato da divenire parte di noi stessi da rifiuto si trasforma in INCAPACITA', e succede, appunto, che se si è pure avanti con gli anni non c'è ritorno.

EDIT: mi scuso per la sintassi od eventuali errori ma scrivo di fretta e mentre faccio anche altro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito: intendevo dire che a vent'anno probabilmente non avrebbe capito e neanche condiviso l'idea che una sua coetanea si accompagnasse e trovasse affascinante uno di quarant'anni più vecchio, non che non gli sarebbero interessate le sessantenni, che è comunque vero ma non è quello il punto.


Ho capito quello che hai detto tu. Io ho preso spunto dal tuo argomento per ribattere. Se lui (e tu o chiunque altro) a venti anni non trovavi attraente una sessantenne, fosse pure stata Marlene o Sophia, dovrebbe far riflettere che la differenza di età in un rapporto amoroso conta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io, veramente, mi sento migliorato. sei tu che sembri essere peggiorata con l'età e più passa il tempo peggio è.
> evolversi con il tempo è giovinezza d'intelletto.
> 
> scusa bru, ma non mi và di discutere di argomenti "complessi": preferisco cazzeggiare come al solito, nonostante l'età.
> ...


 Comprendo che tu non abbia voglia. Ma era una affermazione interessante, detta da te. Forse ti tocca troppo. Scusa. Anche se sei stato davvero cafone con questa risposta. Un vaffanculo sarebbe troppo scherzoso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è il rischio d'impresa :mrgreen:
> ...quando ancora c'erano


sì, in questo senso mi torna :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che hai detto tu. Io ho preso spunto dal tuo argomento per ribattere. Se lui (e tu o chiunque altro) a venti anni non trovavi attraente una sessantenne, fosse pure stata Marlene o Sophia, dovrebbe far riflettere che la differenza di età in un rapporto amoroso conta.


Ma è evidente che conta, solo che non conta allo stesso modo per tutti o per uomo e donna o per me e te. Ci sono ragazze che a vent'anni trovano affascinanti uomini con trent'anni di più, o anche quaranta come in questo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è evidente che conta, solo che non conta allo stesso modo per tutti o per uomo e donna o per me e te. Ci sono ragazze che a vent'anni trovano affascinanti uomini con trent'anni di più, o anche quaranta come in questo caso.


Non conta (oppure conta molto ) per chi ne è coinvolto, oppure per chi non ne è coinvolto e se ne frega. Se si analizza una situazione è diverso. Infatti ho ripreso l'argomento con Nausica che, pur positiva verso Barabba, ha considerato diversi aspetti. Poi son capace anch'io di pensare "che mi frega fatti loro". Infatti, effettivamente, non me ne importa.


----------



## JON (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Dunque circa quattro mesi fa, lentamnte avevo abbandonato la vostra frequentazione anche solo di lettura.
> 
> Cè stato un motivo chiaro........a parte ceh ormai di problemi così non ne ho, improvvisamente a un matrimonio ho conosciuto una ragazza......
> 
> ...


Dov'è il male? E come potresti vederlo se l'obiettivo della ragazza fosse quello di circuirti? Tu sei in buona fede, ma sbagli a ragionare per tutti dal tuo punto di vista.

Figli e nuore sembrano imparziali dato che il patrimonio è al sicuro. Potrebbero essere meno disinteressati di quello che credi visto che l'ingresso di una donna nella tua vita li esonererebbe dal proccuparsi per la tua vecchiaia.

In contrapposizione subisci le opinioni delle amiche perchè, realmente disinteressate, possono esprimersi liberamente tra giudizi e pregiudizi, anche per il solo gusto di farlo. L'unico apetto che potrebbe privarle di credibilità potrebbe essere la loro invidia.

Io non ti invidierei. Le ventenni nemmeno le vedo.
Ma se a te sta bene cosi non vedo perchè dovresti farti tutti questi problemi. Se non hai particolari dubbi, divertiti pure.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conta (oppure conta molto ) per chi ne è coinvolto, oppure per chi non ne è coinvolto e se ne frega. Se si analizza una situazione è diverso. Infatti ho ripreso l'argomento con Nausica che, pur positiva verso Barabba, ha considerato diversi aspetti. Poi son capace anch'io di pensare "che mi frega fatti loro". Infatti, effettivamente, non me ne importa.


Brunè, non è che esistono solo conta o non conta, come non esistono solo ON/OFF o bianco e nero, specie nei rapporti interpersonali che coinvolgono la sfera emotiva. In quelli amorosi poi, che te lo dico a fare. Cioè, a me pare che Barabba non abbia scritto che l'età non conta o che. Conta eccome, ma non è che il fatto di prendere l'elemento età in considerazione debba per forza essere fatto in maniera negativa come fai tu, per cui se per me l'età conta >>> è una vergogna, che schifo. No. E' chiaro che se questo due stanno insieme PER LORO è per gran parte una questione proprio anagrafica e la vedono all'opposto di come fai tu. Non è che NON CONTA, il contrario.


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se sei stato davvero cafone con questa risposta. Un vaffanculo sarebbe troppo scherzoso.


finalmente inizi a tralasciare gli schemi. sei sulla buona strada. un vaffanculo liberatorio ogni tanto ci sta bene. 

la mie erano una provocazione.   non mi sarei mai permesso di darti della vecchia. per chiarire. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunè, non è che esistono solo conta o non conta, come non esistono solo ON/OFF o bianco e nero, specie nei rapporti interpersonali che coinvolgono la sfera emotiva. In quelli amorosi poi, che te lo dico a fare. Cioè, a me pare che Barabba non abbia scritto che l'età non conta o che. Conta eccome, ma non è che il fatto di prendere l'elemento età in considerazione debba per forza essere fatto in maniera negativa come fai tu, per cui se per me l'età conta >>> è una vergogna, che schifo. No. E' chiaro che se questo due stanno insieme PER LORO è per gran parte una questione proprio anagrafica e la vedono all'opposto di come fai tu. Non è che NON CONTA, il contrario.


Ma mi hai letta? Ho detto la stessa cosa. Non ho scritto schifo perché le mie emozioni riguardo vicende altrui non contano e nelle specifica non c'è da dare giudizi morali (che potrebbero giustificare l'uso del termine). Ho scritto altro e per più e più pagine. Se non riesco a farmi capire amen. In fondo che mi frega? Nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunè, non è che esistono solo conta o non conta, come non esistono solo ON/OFF o bianco e nero, specie nei rapporti interpersonali che coinvolgono la sfera emotiva. In quelli amorosi poi, che te lo dico a fare. Cioè, a me pare che Barabba non abbia scritto che l'età non conta o che. Conta eccome, ma non è che il fatto di prendere l'elemento età in considerazione debba per forza essere fatto in maniera negativa come fai tu, per cui se per me l'età conta >>> è una vergogna, che schifo. No. E' chiaro che se questo due stanno insieme PER LORO è per gran parte una questione proprio anagrafica e la vedono all'opposto di come fai tu. Non è che NON CONTA, il contrario.


Ma mio caro in tema di radicalizzazioni osserviamo questo...
Un conto sono le opinioni e un conto le convinzioni...

Le convinzioni sono molto perniciose.
Perchè appunto assistiamo a questo.
Mi viene in mente un esempio dalla galvanostegia...
Passa la corrente e incominciano ad attaccarsi particelle alla convinzione.

Il risultato terrificante che si ha che certe persone quando sono convinte di una cosa non c'è verso al mondo di distoglierle. Tutta la loro forza di carattere è volta a confortare e difendere le convinzioni.

Ma convinzione e verità non vanno mai d'accordo.

La storia fornisce una montagna di esempi.

Cito solo Galileo Galilei che si scontrò con la convinzione che fosse il sole a girare intorno alla terra.

Se una è convinta che se una ha 23 anni e sta assieme a quello di 66 è perchè è una ragazza piena di problemi psicologici, non vi è nulla da fare...nulla...se non lasciarla là nei suoi brodi.

Oppure osserva la tua convinzione che Daniele sia un psicopatico e la sua che tu sia una Murena no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

O quella di stamattina del Governatore Zaia.
Lui è convinto che per sistemare le robe in Italia ogni regione del Nord deve adottarsi una del Sud e risanarla dagli sprechi. Con Roma che gli da carta bianca su come gestire l'affare no?
Io invece sono convinto che se facciamo sta cosa...finiamo tutti nel fosso no?

http://www.polisblog.it/post/18195/veneto-adotta-sicilia

Ma quando Zaia mi ha chiesto quale regione dovremmo adottare ho risposto la Sicilia...perchè lì ci sta Ultimo, The Cheater, e Annuccia....

Insomma ho promesso a Zaia che può prendersi Annuccia come segretaria...e lui ci è stato subito!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> finalmente inizi a tralasciare gli schemi. sei sulla buona strada. un vaffanculo liberatorio ogni tanto ci sta bene.
> 
> la mie erano una provocazione.   non mi sarei mai permesso di darti della vecchia. per chiarire. :smile:


Io teorizzo che un "va a cagare" o un "vaffanculo" vanno bene in tutte le stagioni: non mi faccio problemi ad usarli. Se provochi scherzosamente usa le faccine. Non ti ci ho mandato perché eri stato troppo tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mi hai letta? Ho detto la stessa cosa. Non ho scritto schifo perché le mie emozioni riguardo vicende altrui non contano e nelle specifica non c'è da dare giudizi morali (che potrebbero giustificare l'uso del termine). Ho scritto altro e per più e più pagine. Se non riesco a farmi capire amen. In fondo che mi frega? Nulla.


Brunè, tu per la verità hai dato giudizi morali in lungo ed in largo per tutto sto thread. Affermare il contrario è davvero nascondersi dietro il famoso dito. E, comunque, non hai affatto detto la stessa cosa. Ma neanche da lontano.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunè, tu per la verità hai dato giudizi morali in lungo ed in largo per tutto sto thread. Affermare il contrario è davvero nascondersi dietro il famoso dito. E, comunque, non hai affatto detto la stessa cosa. Ma neanche da lontano.


Si guarda è ossessiva e ostinata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunè, tu per la verità hai dato giudizi morali in lungo ed in largo per tutto sto thread. Affermare il contrario è davvero nascondersi dietro il famoso dito. E, comunque, non hai affatto detto la stessa cosa. Ma neanche da lontano.


Oh dipende cosa consideri un giudizio morale. Non lo trovo un rapporto immorale, se devo dirla tutta, ma nevrotico. Però tutti o quasi i rapporti lo sono e ancor più quelli che funzionano. Questa è un'interpretazione psicologica (opinabile) non un giudizio morale. Poi a me i vecchi non piacciono ma non mi piacciono neppure i giovani, uhm forse non mi piacciono pure quelli di media età :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh dipende cosa consideri un giudizio morale. Non lo trovo un rapporto immorale, se devo dirla tutta, ma nevrotico. Però tutti o quasi i rapporti lo sono e ancor più quelli che funzionano. Questa è un'interpretazione psicologica (opinabile) non un giudizio morale. Poi a me i vecchi non piacciono ma non mi piacciono neppure i giovani, uhm forse non mi piacciono pure quelli di media età :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lo trovi immorale nella misura in cui è lontano dalla tua di moralità e non lo apprezzi come rapporto non perchè lo ritieni nevrotico, già che li ritieni parimenti tutti nevrotici, ma perchè l'idea che una ragazza stia con un uomo di quarant'nni più vecchio ti ripugna. Che poi il tuo giudizio, come anche il mio, non conti nulla è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vedrai il film (te lo consiglio perché vale la pena) mi dirai che effetto fa. *Il fatto che si facciano battute continue sulla mia (presunta) età *significa che l'età conta oppure conta solo per gli utenti che scrivono pareri? Io credo che nel forum non conti per nulla (se non si viene per broccolare) e quindi non rispondo neppure; del resto ci sono utenti di età matura che scrivono come tredicenni. Credo invece che per situazioni sulle quali viene chiesto un parere l'età conti e il più delle volte viene interpretata con "hai molte possibilità" o "ne hai poche" "buttati a mare":mexican:. Però in questo caso, Barabba è simpatico e ha sofferto un grande dolore, sono tutti possibilisti. Non capisco però perché nessuno (visto che qui sono tutti oltre i 30) vada a cercarsi l'anima gemella in casa di riposo :mexican:


Non prendertela. Sia perché non è vero, sia perchè se anche avessi 99 anni saresti comunque una donna molto interessante con cui è piacevolissimo stare in compagnia. Almeno così la vedo io :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo trovi immorale nella misura in cui è lontano dalla tua di moralità e non lo apprezzi come rapporto non perchè lo ritieni nevrotico, già che li ritieni parimenti tutti nevrotici, ma perchè l'idea che una ragazza stia con un uomo di quarant'nni più vecchio ti ripugna. Che poi il tuo giudizio, come anche il mio, non conti nulla è un dato di fatto.


 Ma non è una questione morale! Questione morale è quando si fa del male. Non fanno male a nessuno, né figli, né madre si oppongono o ne soffrono. Semmai faranno male a loro stessi ma può succedere in tutte le relazioni. Vedo che non ci capiamo.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non prendertela. Sia perché non è vero, sia perchè se anche avessi 99 anni saresti comunque una donna molto interessante con cui è piacevolissimo stare in compagnia. Almeno così la vedo io :smile:



Ciao,

ho incontrato Brunella ... ho avuto questo piacere. 
si, è una donna interessante ... e molto aperta al dialogo ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione morale! *Questione morale è quando si fa del male*. Non fanno male a nessuno, né figli, né madre si oppongono o ne soffrono. *Semmai faranno male a loro stessi* *ma può succedere in tutte le relazioni.* Vedo che non ci capiamo.


Bene. E allora, se non è immorale, se non è nevrotico, perchè lo critichi?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non prendertela. Sia perché non è vero, sia perchè se anche avessi 99 anni saresti comunque una donna molto interessante con cui è piacevolissimo stare in compagnia. Almeno così la vedo io :smile:


Grazie :smile:, sei gentile. Ma davvero non mi importa, lo trovo un argomento ininfluente. Poi si va spesso sul piano personale sia qui sia nei dibattiti televisivi, soprattutto con le donne. Parlando con Giovanardi, ad esempio, nessuno gli ha mai detto "ma stai zitto che sei un vecchio e facevi cagare anche da giovane" come dicono invece alle donne. Io cerco di evitarlo certo a volte quando è proprio il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino viene la tentazione e può scappare, perfino a me :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. E allora, se non è immorale, se non è nevrotico, perchè lo critichi?


 Perché, per me, *è* nevrotico! E poi che ha un problema l'ha scritto Barabba. O il problema è chi gli dice che sembrano nonno e nipote? E' un fatto, perché dovrebbe essere un problema? Se sono pallida non posso essere considerata di colore e viceversa.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho incontrato Brunella ... ho avuto questo piacere.
> si, è una donna interessante ... e molto aperta al dialogo ...
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhhh adesso ti massacreranno per sapere


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché, per me, *è* nevrotico! E poi che ha un problema l'ha scritto Barabba. O il problema è chi gli dice che sembrano nonno e nipote? E' un fatto, perché dovrebbe essere un problema? Se sono pallida non posso essere considerata di colore e viceversa.


Mi sono espresso male: se per te TUTTI i rapporti sono nevrotici, e quindi non lo è nessuno sostanzialmente, PERCHE' critichi questo in particolare?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho incontrato Brunella ... ho avuto questo piacere.
> si, è una donna interessante ... e molto aperta al dialogo ...
> ...


Senza nulla togliere a Brunetta, per carità, io Sienne ho l'impressione che troveresti interessante e molto aperto al dialogo anche Jack lo Squartatore.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male: se per te TUTTI i rapporti sono nevrotici, e quindi non lo è nessuno sostanzialmente, PERCHE' critichi questo in particolare?


Perché è particolarmente squilibrato e quindi accentuatamente nevrotico. Poi sono particolarmente sensibile alla volgarità (non quella dei vaffanculo, tipo la tua, infatti mi diverti quasi sempre molto) e si è aggiunta quella nel leggere la descrizione della ragazza. Io non amerei essere descritta ad altri in quel modo. Chiaro che la sensibilità è individuale e altri l'hanno trovato delicato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere a Brunetta, per carità, io Sienne ho l'impressione che troveresti interessante e molto aperto al dialogo anche Jack lo Squartatore.


Senza nulla togliere a te o a Jack lo squartatore, Sienne è una donna di sensibile intelligenza e la sua ingenuità è genuinità e non va confusa con sprovvedutezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché è particolarmente squilibrato e quindi accentuatamente nevrotico*. Poi sono particolarmente sensibile alla volgarità (non quella dei vaffanculo, tipo la tua, infatti mi diverti quasi sempre molto) e si è aggiunta quella nel leggere la descrizione della ragazza. Io non amerei essere descritta ad altri in quel modo. Chiaro che la sensibilità è individuale e altri l'hanno trovato delicato.


Ma se sono TUTTI nevrotici, tutti attenzione, questo perchè lo è particolarmente? Se in TUTTI i rapporti si rischia di farsi male, PERCHE' questo è particolare?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere a te o a Jack lo squartatore, Sienne è una donna di sensibile intelligenza e la sua ingenuità è genuinità e non va confusa con sprovvedutezza.


Mai detto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sono TUTTI nevrotici, tutti attenzione, questo perchè lo è particolarmente? Se in TUTTI i rapporti si rischia di farsi male, PERCHE' questo è particolare?


Qui ti stai divertendo al gioco del perché. Perché è particolarmente nevrotico salta agli occhi. Perfino alcuni commenti favorevoli l'hanno evidenziato con il riferimento all'invidia. Non chiedermi perché, perché mi sono stancata e ho fame


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh adesso ti massacreranno per sapere


Tu pensi troppo che gli altri siano una brutta copia di te stessa
E hai bisogno di pensarla così' per cercare di tener su te stessa...

In realtà, sono del parere, che le persone se ne strafreghino di certe curiosità...

Come quell'utente che diceva sempre...

cito..." Io mi domando chi si cela dietro a questo nick!"...

E per scoprirlo aveva i suoi metodi e i suoi scagnozzi...vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ti stai divertendo al gioco del perché. Perché è particolarmente nevrotico salta agli occhi. Perfino alcuni commenti favorevoli l'hanno evidenziato con il riferimento all'invidia. Non chiedermi perché, perché mi sono stancata e ho fame


Non te lo chiedo più il perchè, te lo scrivo io: per la differenza d'età, perchè pensi che possa nuocere per lo più a quello che ritieni l'elemento più debole della coppia, cioè la ragazza. Perchè, tra i due, pensi che quella che possa farsi male di più (o davvero) sia lei, che se ne renda conto o meno. Ed è per questo che ritieni immorale che un uomo di sessant'anni ne frequenti una di venti. Parlare di nevrosi per "giustificare" una posizione che mantieni dal primo post su questo thread è assurdo. Ritenere che tutti i rapporti lo siano parimenti altrettanto. Tu trovi IMMORALE che un uomo di quarant'anni più vecchio vada a letto con una ventenne. Semplice e liscio.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere a Brunetta, per carità, io Sienne ho l'impressione che troveresti interessante e molto aperto al dialogo anche Jack lo Squartatore.


sicuramente un lato di me è, di ricercare la cosa bella nella persona che ho difronte. 
la parola non la nego a nessuno. 
ma so classificare la persona che ho difronte ... molto bene, credimi. 
il fatto è anche, che sono educata ... 

le mie mancanze stanno, nel non capire le battute ... non so fare smaltalk ... 
e nel non cogliere, se piaccio in un certo modo ... 

tutto qua ... lenta da un lato ... ma molto sveglia dall'altro ...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> sicuramente un lato di me è, di ricercare la cosa bella nella persona che ho difronte.
> la parola non la nego a nessuno.
> *ma so classificare la persona che ho difronte ... molto bene, credimi.
> *il fatto è anche, che sono educata ...
> ...


Sienne, no. Perchè se non capisci certe sfumature per forza di cose non hai il quadro completo e non puoi averlo.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai detto.


oh, caspita ... allora non ho capito cosa intendevi ... sry ... 
perché l'ho capita un po' come Brunetta ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non te lo chiedo più il perchè, te lo scrivo io: per la differenza d'età, perchè pensi che possa nuocere per lo più a quello che ritieni l'elemento più debole della coppia, cioè la ragazza. Perchè, tra i due, pensi che quella che possa farsi male di più (o davvero) sia lei, che se ne renda conto o meno. Ed è per questo che ritieni immorale che un uomo di sessant'anni ne frequenti una di venti. Parlare di nevrosi per "giustificare" una posizione che mantieni dal primo post su questo thread è assurdo. Ritenere che tutti i rapporti lo siano parimenti altrettanto. Tu trovi IMMORALE che un uomo di quarant'anni più vecchio vada a letto con una ventenne. Semplice e liscio.


Veramente chi si farà più male penso sarà lui. Certo che è la differenza di età il problema in questo caso!! Mica ho detto che è il fatto che lei sia lituana o russa o filippina (che ne so?!)! Il farsi male esulava dalla mia analisi che trova squilibrato (e quindi particolarmente nevrotico  (ho scritto per errore e corretto necrotico: non credo sia un lapsus freudiano ma dovuto solo alla vicinanza di lettere sulla tastiera) un rapporto con una grande differenza di età. Non è un giudizio morale. Non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel dare giudizi morali, sia ben inteso. Ne do spesso, quasi sempre, talvolta gli esprimo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> oh, caspita ... allora non ho capito cosa intendevi ... sry ...
> perché l'ho capita un po' come Brunetta ...


Siamo ingenue in due.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo ingenue in due.


Si si si proprio così. il Gatto e La Volpe, identiche direi io, invece .....:smile::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Veramente chi si farà più male penso sarà lui.* Certo che è la differenza di età il problema in questo caso!! Mica ho detto che è il fatto che lei sia lituana o russa o filippina (che ne so?!)! Il farsi male esulava dalla mia analisi che trova squilibrato (e quindi particolarmente necrotico) un rapporto con una grande differenza di età. Non è un giudizio morale. Non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel dare giudizi morali, sia ben inteso. *Ne do spesso, quasi sempre,* talvolta gli esprimo.


Nah. Tranquilla che lui se la sta godendo e sa bene che finirà come finirà. Il punto sono le critiche che gli piovono addosso, come le tue. Ecco perchè ha scritto qui, d'altra parte. Sul secondo neretto: ne stai dando anche adesso. E' palese. E' che non vuoi essere tacciata pure di bigotteria. Il fatto è che non ti piace essere svelata, o meglio, svelarti. Sei comunista epperò se te lo fanno notare "no, non tanto, macchè". Ha sessant'anni o più e se te lo dicono glissi. Io non ho inteso se si tratta di sta storia di Persa o no. Perchè nel caso non volessi farti riconoscere potrei anche, eventualmente, capirti, altrimenti no.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, no. Perchè se non capisci certe sfumature per forza di cose non hai il quadro completo e non puoi averlo.


certo, qui mi devo basare solo sulla parola scritta ... 
e non essendo la mia lingua ... perdo molto ... 
ancora di più, che con il tedesco ...

nel vivo ... è tutto un'altra cosa ... 
la persona parla con tutto il corpo ... 
ci sono più canali ... le informazioni che mancano,
le prendo da altre cose ... da altri dettagli ... 

poi ... io parlo di smaltalk ... se voglio sapere, chiedo ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> certo, qui mi devo basare solo sulla parola scritta ...
> e non essendo la mia lingua ... perdo molto ...
> ancora di più, che con il tedesco ...
> 
> ...


Va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah. Tranquilla che lui se la sta godendo e sa bene che finirà come finirà. Il punto sono le critiche che gli piovono addosso, come le tue. Ecco perchè ha scritto qui, d'altra parte. Sul secondo neretto: ne stai dando anche adesso. E' palese. E' che non vuoi essere tacciata pure di bigotteria. Il fatto è che non ti piace essere svelata, o meglio, svelarti. Sei comunista epperò se te lo fanno notare "no, non tanto, macchè". Ha sessant'anni o più e se te lo dicono glissi. Io non ho inteso se si tratta di sta storia di Persa o no. Perchè nel caso non volessi farti riconoscere potrei anche, eventualmente, capirti, altrimenti no.


Ce lo dirà. Vedremo. Ovvio che auguro lunga vita a loro e al loro amore, nevrotico :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce lo dirà. Vedremo. *Ovvio che auguro lunga vita a loro e al loro amore, nevrotico :mrgreen:*


Ahahahahahahahahah! Pare vero.


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

ma secondo me alla fine il problema di Barabba è un falso problema, poichè lui stesso ha scelto di passare sopra alla differenza di età, grazie al fatto che la ragazza appartiene ad una cultura in cui tali differenze sono piuttosto irrilevanti
fatto questo però si è reso conto che la gente parla, e spara giudizi e sentenze
non che ci volesse nostradamus per prevederlo, eh...
tra l'altro, per un uomo di mondo come pare essere lui!
per evitare tutto ciò, avrebbe benissimo potuto frequentare la ragazza senza portala in mezzo ai suoi amici di una vita
non lo ha fatto, e si è visto com'è andata
allora, viene qui a raccontare che ha una ragazza molto più giovane, e tutti a dire: hai una ragazza molto più giovane
cioè, di che stiamo parlando? il titolo del 3d avrebbe dovuto essere: Barabba ha una ragazza molto più giovane
...fine del "problema"


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me alla fine il problema di Barabba è un falso problema, poichè lui stesso ha scelto di passare sopra alla differenza di età, grazie al fatto che la ragazza appartiene ad una cultura in cui tali differenze sono piuttosto irrilevanti
> fatto questo però si è reso conto che la gente parla, e spara giudizi e sentenze
> non che ci volesse nostradamus per prevederlo, eh...
> tra l'altro, per un uomo di mondo come pare essere lui!
> ...


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei come sempre intelligente e stai portando il discorso su un piano generale (del resto sappiamo ben poco di Barabba e lei la conosciamo solo come riferimenti). Certamente ci sono casi limite che funzionano; Woody Allen ci ha fatto un film "Basta che funzioni" dove, tra gli altri, vi è anche una coppia con una grande differenza d'età che si forma per la caparbietà della ragazza. Forse ha fatto il film anche per spiegare la sua "strana coppia" con una ragazza che non solo ha l'età da figlia ma gli era proprio figlia, perché adottata dalla moglie. E anche la loro è un'unione che funziona. Può funzionare di tutto e può non funzionare tra coetanei che avevano, apparentemente, tutto in comune. Io sono più superficiale e facevo anche un discorso fisico, non sessuale nel senso di efficienza, di aritmetica degli orgasmi, di esperienza e di soddisfazione, ma sessuale nel senso di attrazione tra corpi. Però sono certamente superficiale io. Ho visto un film (The company men - bel film, un po' americano nelle conclusioni ma interessante, lo consiglio)) in cui era visualizzata la relazione tra un uomo in età e una giovane: era poco credibile, nel senso che apparivano padre e figlia, anche lì con Tommy Lee Jones 1946 e Maria Bello 1967, quindi neanche venti di differenza. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8XgnQTInoQ v. 1.04 (tra parentesi  stupendo il rapporto tra Ben Affleck e la moglie, nel film, Rosamarie DeWitt)



Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.

Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo - ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.

Nello stesso modo la mia compagna attuale sta con uno giusto della sua età - 23 lei, 30 lui - che non la abbraccia, vuole essere consolato quando ha problemi, la usa come una che scopa e basta - già spiegato che dopo fatto l'amore, a volte si alzava e ritornava al bar! - non ha momenti di tenerezza, quella che proprio io cerco, e quella che lei dona, ecco che il rebus si dipana...le due entità, almeno in questo, si compenetrano e si completano a vicenda e come meglio non potrebbe essere.

Se aggiungiamo che io sono spesso osteggiato anche dai mei coetanei, che ho emarginati ormai, amici di scuola elementare, che mi dipingono come uno fuori dal mondo, perchè ho attività sportive e di vita, differenti dalle loro in modo abissale e quando siamo insieme, io dimostro fisicamente 15 anni meno, allora direi che io con questa ragazza non pongo troppi problemi estetici, ammesso che ve ne possano essere.

Io non amo la briscola, il vino tanto per bere, andare a pescare, trascorrere ore al bar inutile, vestirmi con i pantaloni alla Chaplin, ho qualche vezzo come un braccialetto metallico e vestiti giovanili, ho una moto sportiva da 320 km orari che sfrutto anche in pista, amo andare ancora in tenda nei boschi da solo con i miei cani e ci faccio magari una settimana da solo, alla Robinson Crusoè. Tutto questo a volte disorienta anche giovani di soli trent'anni che mi vedono in una luce diversa da come vedono i loro genitori.

Questa è un parziale risposta al perchè noi ci si sia trovati così in accordo e l'aspetto dell'età sia passato in secondo piano...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
> Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.
> 
> Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo - ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.
> ...



Alla fine Barabba, come spesso succede in questo forum -è il suo bello secondo me- dalla vostra storia si è salpati verso discorsi generali, che come hai letto hanno toccato oltre alla differenza d'età, l'attrazione fisica nelle differenze di età, il peso dell'età nelle opinioni, il ruolo delle opinioni stesse.

Non credo che tu abbia molto altro da spiegare, sai?
Al massimo raccontare, se ti va e ti fa piacere 

PS ottimissima scelta il Salento per una vacanza per voi!


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
> Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.
> 
> Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo - ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.
> ...



barbabba non ci devi alcuna spiegazione /giustificazione e nemmeno a  te stesso

vivitela 

ti abbaccio


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2013)

abbraccio non abbaccio:sorriso:


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Alla fine Barabba, come spesso succede in questo forum -è il suo bello secondo me- dalla vostra storia si è salpati verso discorsi generali, che come hai letto hanno toccato oltre alla differenza d'età, l'attrazione fisica nelle differenze di età, il peso dell'età nelle opinioni, il ruolo delle opinioni stesse.
> 
> *Non credo che tu abbia molto altro da spiegare, sai?*
> *Al massimo raccontare, se ti va e ti fa piacere*
> ...


Ecco, spiegare non era mia intenzione, più di tanto...cercavo una giustificazione motivata da ragionamenti coerenti anche se divergenti da come vedo io il problema...le ho avute, pur se contrastanti e a volte lievemente ostili, credo, ma mi posso sbagliare e in quel caso faccio ammenda. Non credo vi fosse intenzione.

Raccontare direi che ormai non serva più oltre, altrimenti mi parrà di essere scaduto nel pettegolezzo mero a sè stesso...non credo di continuare a meno che non vi sia piacere nel discutere "sui generis", prendendo a spunto la mia vicenda, bellissima per me, un poco meno per molti di voi...

Il Salento...ho detto a lei di scegliere in quale posto desideri andare...mai sceso così in basso, io, non amando il mare...vedremo la scelta... 

Grazie dei pareri comunque avuti...a tutti voi e sinceramente. La vita va vissuta e non torna due volte, ricordatevelo...


----------



## ilnikko (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> ....[] Io non amo la briscola, il vino tanto per bere, andare a pescare, trascorrere ore al bar inutile, vestirmi con i pantaloni alla Chaplin, ho qualche vezzo come un braccialetto metallico e vestiti giovanili, *ho una moto sportiva da 320 km orari che sfrutto anche in pista*, amo andare ancora in tenda nei boschi da solo con i miei cani e ci faccio magari una settimana da solo, alla Robinson Crusoè. Tutto questo a volte disorienta anche giovani di soli trent'anni che mi vedono in una luce diversa da come vedono i loro genitori.
> 
> Questa è un parziale risposta al perchè noi ci si sia trovati così in accordo e l'aspetto dell'età sia passato in secondo piano...


Grande...:up:
(spero giapponese.......:mrgreen


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
> Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.
> 
> Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, *e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo -* ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.
> ...




Sul neretto mi hai fatto ridere ....



sul rosso bellissimo !
amo anche io spassarmela da sola con i cano nel bosco ...è rilassante rigenerante e cavolo ti senti 
ti far parte di un universo , un universo puro e pulito e privo da ogni contaminazione esterna...
vivitela !!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me alla fine il problema di Barabba è un falso problema, poichè lui stesso ha scelto di passare sopra alla differenza di età, grazie al fatto che la ragazza appartiene ad una cultura in cui tali differenze sono piuttosto irrilevanti
> fatto questo però si è reso conto che la gente parla, e spara giudizi e sentenze
> non che ci volesse nostradamus per prevederlo, eh...
> tra l'altro, per un uomo di mondo come pare essere lui!
> ...


e no 
avrebbe potuto essere :
in barba a tutti barabba ha una  ragazza più giovane 

e fine delle discussioni:rotfl:


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Grande...:up:
> (spero giapponese.......:mrgreen



Sì, giapponese, 1300 e del 2007...234 orari in terza marcia...ti basta?


----------



## ilnikko (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Sì, giapponese, 1300 e del 2007...234 orari in terza marcia...ti basta?


nooooo....Hayabusa ? 
Maestro porti in pista quella portaerei ?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me alla fine il problema di Barabba è un falso problema, poichè lui stesso ha scelto di passare sopra alla differenza di età, grazie al fatto che la ragazza appartiene ad una cultura in cui tali differenze sono piuttosto irrilevanti
> fatto questo però si è reso conto che la gente parla, e spara giudizi e sentenze
> non che ci volesse nostradamus per prevederlo, eh...
> tra l'altro, per un uomo di mondo come pare essere lui!
> ...


Ma a me sembra che Barabba dica...che il problema sono quelli che gli creano gli altri no?
A cui non va giù per niente la sua insolita situazione...
No?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
> Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.
> 
> Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo - ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.
> ...


Io sono il Conte tu sarai il Califfo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dichiariamo guerra alle tardigrade...
Anche il mio amico di 71 anni è così...

Ma so di uno che potrebbe batterti....

Il padre di Lothar....
Chiedi a Lothar...

Stai attento Barabba...che qua non avviene come nella Bibbia...graziano cristo e crocefiggono te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diventa difficile rispondere punto per punto, ma ci provo per picocli bocconi...parto da qui, poi semmai continuo stasera...
> *Il discorso del film, secondo me è un film e quello la dice lunga...situazioni create, previste, messe in modo di ottenere ciò che si vuole...e la prova è che Brunetta lo prende ad esempio...ma il film è staato creato da un regista e degli attori. Tutto l'insieme è falso ma Brunetta lo accoglie come dogma.
> *
> Adesso salto a casaccio per rendere l'idea: io ho amato mia moglie e ne sono stato ricambiato con sesso e affetto, oltre che due ottimi figli...se io cerco, come vorrebbe Brunetta e in effetti ho fatto, persone del mio stesso range di età, perchè il primo dubbio viene a me, in quel momento, e trovo soltanto persone che sono intorno alle condizioni di mummie anzitempo - ho provato meetic, vecchie, foto fasulle, appuntamenti al buio, donne che vogliono solo un uomo che garantisca solidità economica, tardigrade anzitempo, che nell'unica volta in cui ci sono riuscito, in sette mesi, sono con atteggiamenti peggiori delle escort, mancava che mangiassero le ciliege e sputassero i noccioli facendo il tiro a segno col lampadario - allora rivolgo la mia attenzione, molto cauta, altrove.
> ...


Ti rispondo solo per il film perché il resto sono fatti tuoi e non aggiungono e tolgono nulla alla tua storia. Sono ben contenta che dopo la tua vita piena di impegni, amori e dolori tu sia così pieno di energie ed entusiasmi. Non hai con tutta evidenza visto il film perché, ovviamente visto che gli attori hanno "solo" 19 anni di differenza, non avevano una relazione presentata come commenti. Era una riflessione mia dettata puramente dalla mia superficiale osservazione delle immagini. Descrivi i tuoi coetanei particolarmente negativamente, deve essere stato deprimente condividere il tuo tempo con loro finora. Non conosco anziani come li descrivi tu. Ho amici ultrasettantenni davvero brillanti mentalmente e fisicamente.


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> nooooo....Hayabusa ?
> Maestro porti in pista quella portaerei ?


Non ho comunque il coraggio di aprire la manetta fino in fondo...a 270 una sola volta ho fatto l'errore di mettere la testa fuori di carena...mi è bastato! 

Se pensi poi che scalcia di traverso anche quando cambi in quarta e quinta...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Ho una fireblade 954.

Conosco e portato la tua moto, in pista non si può, in velocità è stabile se la si sa portare, quasi unica moto che a mio sapere supera la soglia dei 300 km orari. E' una questione di fisica, perchè nessuna moto riesce a superare quella soglia, chi dice che la supera non mette in conto la leggerezza della moto, la perdita di stabilità della ruota che slitta impercettibilmente facendo credere al contakm che si sono passati i 300 km. 

Complimenti, ci vogliono due palle così per portarla. Quasi come le moto degli anni 80.


----------



## tesla (10 Luglio 2013)

io ho uno scooter yamaha 125, vale? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io ho uno scooter yamaha 125, vale? :mrgreen:


Può andare in tangenziale?


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto ma non cercano nonni e nonne. Senza che Barabba si offenda, ma lui ha un figlio già un po' troppo "maturo" (40) per la sua "ragazza" (23), e quindi ha l'età da nonno. Escludevo te perché avevi fatto osservazioni più approfondite e non genericamente cose che lasciavano intendere che era una cosa normale. Normale una cippa!


Cara Brunetta, il tuo modo di pensare è quello che mi fa imbestialire anche sul lavoro...quando un dipendente esegue qualcosa di malavoglia su mio preciso indirizzo - evito i dettagli - e me ne accorgo, spesso la motivazione è che io gli ho imposto di fare una cosa che esula dalla normalità, ma la "sua" normalità, non di certo la mia, che ha sicuramente visioni differenti e molto più aperte delle sue, da mero esecutore senza punti di vista propri, al di fuori di quelli che sono gli schemi preordinati...e perchè io devo seguire schemi preordinati che non mi stanno bene? solo perchè qualcuno ha avuto l'ardire di definire un insieme di situazioni di comodo, come "normalità"?

Infatti, quando io in svariate situazioni di svago particolari, applico modi di agire, a beneficio di tutti, ma che sono fuori da ogni logico e ragionevole modus operandi, vengo sempre bollato all'inizio con dei sonori vaffanculo, con "lui è quello che ha le sue teorie", con l'ostruzionismo più becero solo perchè io metto in pratica cose che molti di loro faticano a capire, sul momento, finchè le mie soluzioni si rivelano vincenti, le meno faticose, le uniche risolutrici...allora divento un dio e si applaude metaforicamente al fatto che sia stato del gruppo.
E allora, vogliamo ridefinire il concetto di normalità, una buona volta? Tu definendo  la mia vicenda non normale, stai subendo un retaggio demagogico di chi ti ha insegnato così, ma ciò non significa che il tuo credo sia quello giusto...infatti io mi sto divertendo normalmente vivendo una situazione che è giudicata non normale. Ma non è normale davvero o soltanto perchè è male andare contro corrente e addirittura farlo davanti agli amici, che, poverini, sbavano, e alle loro mogli che sentenziano, forti di una morale bacata e becera, come la normalità definita?

P.S.  avete agganciato una marea di concetti che nemmeno pensavo di dovere affrontare...spesso fatico a seguirvi, stante il mio basso livello culturale, mentre, qui dentro, vi sono capocce di tutto rispetto...cerchiamo di tenere i toni bassi, per favore, altrimenti mi perdo..ognuno ha i suoi limiti e io in più sono anche un pochino innamorato, quindi...


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo per il film perché il resto sono fatti tuoi e non aggiungono e tolgono nulla alla tua storia. Sono ben contenta che dopo la tua vita piena di impegni, amori e dolori tu sia così pieno di energie ed entusiasmi. Non hai con tutta evidenza visto il film perché, ovviamente visto che gli attori hanno "solo" 19 anni di differenza, non avevano una relazione presentata come commenti. Era una riflessione mia dettata puramente dalla mia superficiale osservazione delle immagini. *Descrivi i tuoi coetanei particolarmente negativamente, deve essere stato deprimente condividere il tuo tempo con loro finora. Non conosco anziani come li descrivi tu. Ho amici ultrasettantenni davvero brillanti mentalmente e fisicamente.*


Infatti dei miei coetanei, ho conservato la sola frequentazione casuale ai giardini pubblici davanti alla ferramenta dove mi servo...c'è spazio in divieto di sosta e li incarico di guardare se arriva quella stronza della vigilessa, lasciando loro le chiavi...che facciano qualcosa di utile, anzichè morire seduti sulle panchine...

Non è stato deprimente condividere il mio tempo con loro fino alla età di circa 35/45 anni, poi sono crollati come pere mature, seduti sul fico, perciò ho cambiato compagnie, scegliendo gente viva, ovviamente molto più giovane, ma non ho avuto problemi...

Ti credo sugli amici brillanti, infatti quelli brillanti vivono una vita intensa e si perdono di vista, a meno che si abbiano interessi comuni...non è troppo il mio caso, sono piuttosto solitario e non vado a funghi nè gioco a bocce...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, il tuo modo di pensare è quello che mi fa imbestialire anche sul lavoro...quando un dipendente esegue qualcosa di malavoglia su mio preciso indirizzo - evito i dettagli - e me ne accorgo, spesso la motivazione è che io gli ho imposto di fare una cosa che esula dalla normalità, ma la "sua" normalità, non di certo la mia, che ha sicuramente visioni differenti e molto più aperte delle sue, da mero esecutore senza punti di vista propri, al di fuori di quelli che sono gli schemi preordinati...e perchè io devo seguire schemi preordinati che non mi stanno bene? solo perchè qualcuno ha avuto l'ardire di definire un insieme di situazioni di comodo, come "normalità"?
> 
> Infatti, quando io in svariate situazioni di svago particolari, applico modi di agire, a beneficio di tutti, ma che sono fuori da ogni logico e ragionevole modus operandi, vengo sempre bollato all'inizio con dei sonori vaffanculo, con "lui è quello che ha le sue teorie", con l'ostruzionismo più becero solo perchè io metto in pratica cose che molti di loro faticano a capire, sul momento, finchè le mie soluzioni si rivelano vincenti, le meno faticose, le uniche risolutrici...allora divento un dio e si applaude metaforicamente al fatto che sia stato del gruppo.
> E allora, vogliamo ridefinire il concetto di normalità, una buona volta? Tu definendo  la mia vicenda non normale, stai subendo un retaggio demagogico di chi ti ha insegnato così, ma ciò non significa che il tuo credo sia quello giusto...infatti io mi sto divertendo normalmente vivendo una situazione che è giudicata non normale. Ma non è normale davvero o soltanto perchè è male andare contro corrente e addirittura farlo davanti agli amici, che, poverini, sbavano, e alle loro mogli che sentenziano, forti di una morale bacata e becera, come la normalità definita?
> ...


Allora la sua normalità è quella del minimo sindacale at capì?
TU hai un dipendente tu gli devi garantire lo stipendio.
Con i risultati che sono sotto tutti gli occhi di tutti.
Per non parlare dello sfascio completo della pubblica istruzione.

Ma detto ciò tu puoi viverti in pace quel che ti pare...

In quanto TU HAI GIA' VISSUTO...

Mio caro amico, tu sei un oltre...

Tu sei andato oltre le colonne d'ercole dove tutto è possibile...
Hai 66 anni.
L'età in cui mio padre vagheggiava la pensione e il finalmente dedicarsi ai suoi sacrificati hobbies.

Che male ti può fare questa ragazza?
Nulla...

Non c'è cosa che questa ragazza possa mettere in discussione.
Cosa vuoi che sia? Lei è un passerotto che ha nidificato su una quercia...

Hai vissuto, ti sei sposato, hai fatto dei figli, hai lavorato, hai superato l'assenza della scomparsa di una moglie...

E ora ti è capitato di vivere sta cosa qua...

Lei la vive con la leggerezza della gioventù...
Tu con la leggerezza del sapere che non hai davanti a te una vita con cui costruire chissacchè...

Ma hai la gioia della compagnia...

Ecco allora GODITELA e non dare troppo peso...
Alle maestre di vita no?

Pensa alla tua bella vita così ricca e piena...e a vite in cui non c'è più nulla: il deserto...

E allora che si fa?
Anzichè vivere la propria vita si interpreta l'altrui...

Se io non avessi un'amica che è come questa ragazza che descrivi non ti capirei, ma io me l'immagino tutta felice e saltellante...

E noi mio caro non sappiamo mai CHI siamo per un'altra persona...
Non lo possiamo mai sapere...

Ma sappiamo CHI sono per noi gli altri no?

Ricordati che è sempre più coraggioso chi accetta ogni nuova sfida che la vita gli pone che non chi si adagia sulle 4 certezze...

Ma si sa le persone non vogliono problemi...ma comode poltrone su cui stare sedute!


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho una fireblade 954.
> 
> Conosco e portato la tua moto, in pista non si può, in velocità è stabile se la si sa portare, quasi unica moto che a mio sapere supera la soglia dei 300 km orari. E' una questione di fisica, perchè nessuna moto riesce a superare quella soglia, chi dice che la supera non mette in conto la leggerezza della moto, la perdita di stabilità della ruota che slitta impercettibilmente facendo credere al contakm che si sono passati i 300 km.
> 
> Complimenti, ci vogliono due palle così per portarla. Quasi come le moto degli anni 80.


Per il momento è lucchettata perchè il mio grande vorrebbe farsi qualche giro, ma mi ha già dato dimostrazioni che è meglio che rimanga in box...su questo punto ritengo di avere più cervello io di lui e non lo reputo in grado di gestirla con la necessaria freddezza...quando uno di 40 anni ti dice, con un chiodo di 40 cm nel femore, "cazzo, avevo ragione io, avevo la precedenza e la colpa è la sua", vuol dire che la Haya sta bene solo sotto il mio culo...e probabilmente, per evitare problemi, la venderò magari e di nascosto, forse...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Infatti dei miei coetanei, ho conservato la sola frequentazione casuale ai giardini pubblici davanti alla ferramenta dove mi servo...c'è spazio in divieto di sosta e li incarico di guardare se arriva quella stronza della vigilessa, lasciando loro le chiavi...che facciano qualcosa di utile, anzichè morire seduti sulle panchine...
> 
> Non è stato deprimente condividere il mio tempo con loro fino alla età di circa 35/45 anni, poi sono crollati come pere mature, seduti sul fico, perciò ho cambiato compagnie, scegliendo gente viva, ovviamente molto più giovane, ma non ho avuto problemi...
> 
> Ti credo sugli amici brillanti, infatti quelli brillanti vivono una vita intensa e si perdono di vista, a meno che si abbiano interessi comuni...non è troppo il mio caso, sono piuttosto solitario e non vado a funghi nè gioco a bocce...


Barabba hai ragione...
Guarda sto vecchino con la freschezza del giovane...
FIno alla fine dei suoi giorni ha coltivato ogni sua passione...

Qui ha 81 anni...e cosa fa?
La normalità per lui era suonare in sale da concerto no?
Cosa fa?
Un film a casa sua dove suona canta e balla....

[video=youtube;jyaR-4vU5j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaR-4vU5j0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

Ora dice lui...in 15 anni non viene fuori niente...ma che fosse uno che se la fregasse alla grande si nota eh?

Si ma non era certo normale il suo modo di suonare eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;aNeISCdaS-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNeISCdaS-s[/video]


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora la sua normalità è quella del minimo sindacale at capì?
> TU hai un dipendente tu gli devi garantire lo stipendio.
> Con i risultati che sono sotto tutti gli occhi di tutti.
> Per non parlare dello sfascio completo della pubblica istruzione.
> ...


Ho nerettato...sottolinea ciò, il fatto che io e te siamo uguali, credo...amo lottare, seguito da momenti in cui ci si perde seguendo pensieri terribili, poi ci si incazza, si risale, si prendono a calci nei denti tutti quelli che ti stanno intorno, tanto per fare capire che tu non molli, e loro ti guardano come pifferai di montagna...vuoti, disorientati, inutili, aspettando che tu faccia qualcosa...ma, maledetta miseria, sempre io farmi il fondo schiena?

Che mi si lasci almeno godere di una donna nel vero senso della parola, come credo faccia pure tu e non si vengano a porre concetti ritriti e falsi moralismi...finchè sarò uomo, farò ciò che posso, perchè la vita va vissuta così e il sesso non ha nulla di così vergognoso, come vorrebbero, alla mia età...e, per inciso, a venti anni, sono stato attratto da una bella signora di circa una cinquantina di anni che anche allora mi ha "pescato"...non è stato così deludente, come ha detto Brunetta in un suo post indietro...e non avevo nemmeno l'auto...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ho nerettato...sottolinea ciò, il fatto che io e te siamo uguali, credo...amo lottare, seguito da momenti in cui ci si perde seguendo pensieri terribili, poi ci si incazza, si risale, si prendono a calci nei denti tutti quelli che ti stanno intorno, tanto per fare capire che tu non molli, e loro ti guardano come pifferai di montagna...vuoti, disorientati, inutili, aspettando che tu faccia qualcosa...ma, maledetta miseria, sempre io farmi il fondo schiena?
> 
> Che mi si lasci almeno godere di una donna nel vero senso della parola, come credo faccia pure tu e non si vengano a porre concetti ritriti e falsi moralismi...finchè sarò uomo, farò ciò che posso, perchè la vita va vissuta così e il sesso non ha nulla di così vergognoso, come vorrebbero, alla mia età...e, per inciso, a venti anni, sono stato attratto da una bella signora di circa una cinquantina di anni che anche allora mi ha "pescato"...non è stato così deludente, come ha detto Brunetta in un suo post indietro...e non avevo nemmeno l'auto...


Ma lo capisci o no 
quanto fastidio dà il godersela
a quelli che loro malgrado non possono

Soprattutto per mancanza di materia? Eh?

Magari se le offri dieci giorni di vacanza in un centro benessere si addolcisce no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, il tuo modo di pensare è quello che mi fa imbestialire anche sul lavoro...quando un dipendente esegue qualcosa di malavoglia su mio preciso indirizzo - evito i dettagli - e me ne accorgo, spesso la motivazione è che io gli ho imposto di fare una cosa che esula dalla normalità, ma la "sua" normalità, non di certo la mia, che ha sicuramente visioni differenti e molto più aperte delle sue, da mero esecutore senza punti di vista propri, al di fuori di quelli che sono gli schemi preordinati...e perchè io devo seguire schemi preordinati che non mi stanno bene? solo perchè qualcuno ha avuto l'ardire di definire un insieme di situazioni di comodo, come "normalità"?


Bene, anche se non me l'hai chiesto, mi sento chiamato in causa, proprio per l'esatto problema descritto qui.

Io lavoro per altre persone ma spesso mi ordinano di fare cose che distruggono lavoro costruito negli anni sia da loro stessi, altri e me, per raggiungere un obiettivo, che però in quel preciso momento non vale nulla. Quindi se io mi oppongo con mani e piedi e pure spiegando perché non lo farei, allora mi timbrano in un certo modo, come diresti tu: malavogliato.

In un secondo momento, ovviamente questa distruzione viene notata e forse anche grazie alla mia obiezione, ma poi la colpa è stranamente mia. E così tu capisci che un determinato tipo di cliente non faccio altro che mandarlo tutte le volte in quel paese.

Tu dirai ora, che non c'è paragone. Non c'è davvero? Ragiona! Se qualcuno si oppone a fare una cosa, un motivo c'è, ma sei tu a dovertelo chiedere!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ho nerettato...sottolinea ciò, il fatto che io e te siamo uguali, credo...amo lottare, seguito da momenti in cui ci si perde seguendo pensieri terribili, poi ci si incazza, si risale, si prendono a calci nei denti tutti quelli che ti stanno intorno, tanto per fare capire che tu non molli, e loro ti guardano come pifferai di montagna...vuoti, disorientati, inutili, aspettando che tu faccia qualcosa...ma, maledetta miseria, sempre io farmi il fondo schiena?
> 
> Che mi si lasci almeno godere di una donna nel vero senso della parola, come credo faccia pure tu e non si vengano a porre concetti ritriti e falsi moralismi...finchè sarò uomo, farò ciò che posso, perchè la vita va vissuta così e il sesso non ha nulla di così vergognoso, come vorrebbero, alla mia età...e, per inciso, a venti anni, sono stato attratto da una bella signora di circa una cinquantina di anni che anche allora mi ha "pescato"...non è stato così deludente, come ha detto Brunetta in un suo post indietro...e non avevo nemmeno l'auto...


:up: hai trovato amici qui con cui ti intendi.


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene, anche se non me l'hai chiesto, mi sento chiamato in causa, proprio per l'esatto problema descritto qui.
> 
> Io lavoro per altre persone ma spesso mi ordinano di fare cose che distruggono lavoro costruito negli anni sia da loro stessi, altri e me, per raggiungere un obiettivo, che però in quel preciso momento non vale nulla. Quindi se io mi oppongo con mani e piedi e pure spiegando perché non lo farei, allora mi timbrano in un certo modo, come diresti tu: malavogliato.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma stai sbagliando tutto, forse dove lavori tu, funziona così, ma a casa mia, si fa quello che dico io, perchè quando c'è qualcosa che non va, da me non c'è nessuno che dice "è colpa tua"...le decisioni le prendo io e la colpa se mai è mia. Punto.
Nel mio lavoro, nessuno ha mansioni che impongono la sua testa se qualcosa non va, è sufficiente seguire le direttive. E quelle le do soltanto io, anche ai mei figli, che fino aprova contraria, spesso, vengono a mendicare aiuto telefonico, mentre sono fuori nei cantieri. E tantomeno ho persone che curano i rapporti con la clientela. forse è quella la differenza, credo.


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no
> quanto fastidio dà il godersela
> a quelli che loro malgrado non possono
> 
> ...


Si, questo concetto mi è chiaro già da anni nella mente...ne volevo conferma e qui dentro l'ho comunque trovata...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Si, questo concetto mi è chiaro già da anni nella mente...ne volevo conferma e qui dentro l'ho comunque trovata...:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ciao,

non credo ... che sia una reazione, per il fatto che tu godi ... 

sono riflessioni ... solo riflessioni ... 

sienne


----------



## barabba (10 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non credo ... che sia una reazione, per il fatto che tu godi ...
> 
> ...


E, nel mondo d'oggi, si sente così tanto tutta questa necessità di riflettere? 

Alla fin fine, ci stanno trattando tutti come carne da macello e noi dobbiamo a ogni costo riflettere, su ogni aspetto che non coincide con quanto stabilito da altri? La cosiddetta morale corrente?


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E, nel mondo d'oggi, si sente così tanto tutta questa necessità di riflettere?
> 
> Alla fin fine, ci stanno trattando tutti come carne da macello e noi dobbiamo a ogni costo riflettere, su ogni aspetto che non coincide con quanto stabilito da altri? La cosiddetta morale corrente?


Ciao,

l'essere umano ... già da sempre osserva ciò che lo circonda ... 
niente di nuovo o di così eclatante ... anzi ... 

morale? ... non mi sembra ... più inusuale ... 

l'impatto con cose non ricorrenti, porta a porsi delle domande ... 

quando mia cugina si è messa con un uomo di quasi 30anni più grande di lei,
domande sono sorti ... è normale ... proprio per capire ... e ciò con morale, poco centra. 
stanno assieme ancora oggi ... e hanno una figlia di 21anni ... 
e lei, ti assicuro, è una bellissima donna ... e si vogliono enormemente bene. 
hanno avuto qualche ostacolo, proprio per la differenza d'eta ... ostacoli tra loro due. 
lei ... giovane, piena di vitalità e lui dopo anni, non ha tenuto più il passo. 
l'hanno superato ... lei gode di certe libertà ora ... ma non è facile ...

sienne


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Si, questo concetto mi è chiaro già da anni nella mente...ne volevo conferma e qui dentro l'ho comunque trovata...:mrgreen::mrgreen:



invece sbagli alla grande, secondo me
la gente in fondo è immersa nei fatti propri, e si occupa dei fatti del prossimo giusto il tempo di passare al prossimo nuovo "scandalo"
anche i pettegolezzi più "succosi" prima o poi vengono a noia
a te rimane il desiderio di girare a testa alta, fino a che ti accorgi che gli sguardi non sono più puntati su di te
...e che avresti potuto evitarti un possibile torcicollo


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra che Barabba dica...che il problema sono quelli che gli creano gli altri no?
> A cui non va giù per niente la sua insolita situazione...
> No?



infatti dicevo che è un falso problema, poichè a lui la situazione non crea problemi, anzi, gli va bene

diverso sarebbe stato il caso in cui avesse detto: ho conosciuto una molto più giovane di me e non so che fare...


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti dicevo che è un falso problema, poichè a lui la situazione non crea problemi, anzi, gli va bene
> 
> diverso sarebbe stato il caso in cui avesse detto: ho conosciuto una molto più giovane di me e non so che fare...


Diciamo che in ogni caso, per me, queste cose o altre, non costituiscono ostacolo alla vita che io decido di condurre...essendo da sempre controcorrente, sono abituato a ragionare come gli inglesi, convinti che tutto il mondo stia sbagliando, guidando a destra, mentre loro, che sono degli eletti da Dio, sono nel giusto, guidando a sinistra...

Ora, questo concetto espresso è chiaramente una estremizzazione pro domo mea, ma rende bene l'idea...io già quattro mesi fa, quando ho mollato i vari forum dove sono iscritto, per seguire questa mia evoluzione sentimentale, avevo comunque ben chiaro che l'avventura, se tale si fosse rivelata, l'avrei vissuta secondo i mie dettami, ma assolutamente, non essendo io fatto della stessa pasta di queste pettegole che mi hanno criticato e, a latere, la mia compagna, mai avrei immaginato comportamenti talmente velenosi solo per il fatto che una banalissima differenza di età avrebbe scatenato...oltretutto in soggetti non direttamente interessati. 


Questa ingerenza mentale, diventa praticamente un mero esercizio di maldicenza gratuita...e questo la dice lunga sul perchè oggi i rapporti interpersonali siano quelli che sono, in giro per il mondo stesso.

Ho però constatato che pure qui dentro, ove la natura stessa del forum, avrebbe dovuto ingenerare motivazioni di discussione più incentrate sulla libertà dell'individuo in quanto tale, come auspicato da Spinoza e anche Nietsche, ha invece dato adito anche se magari involontariamente, a considerazioni che, se pur espresse in modo diverso, riconducono comunque a modi di vedere fortemente uniformati dalla quotidianità vissuta e che non sempre riconosce all'individuo stesso, quella libertà di azione oggi così tanto sbandierata, teoricamente, ma di fatto pochissimo lasciata praticare...me ne duole vedere che qualcuno anche qui, si è lasciato prendere da ciò che mi è sembrata più una visione critica della cosa in sè, dell'atto compiuto, anzichè una disamina avulsa dal contesto pratico e concentrata soltanto sulla libertà individuale dell'essere umano che dovrebbe essere appunto libero di decidere della propria esistenza...un esempio per tutti, la mancanza del diritto di eutanasia, tanto per citare qualcosa.

Tutto qui, a concludere.   


E, fuori dai denti: i giap fanno moto migliori delle italiane, costruttivamente, ma quelle italiane sono più belle! Fine OT


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diciamo che in ogni caso, per me, queste cose o altre, non costituiscono ostacolo alla vita che io decido di condurre...essendo da sempre controcorrente, sono abituato a ragionare come gli inglesi, convinti che tutto il mondo stia sbagliando, guidando a destra, mentre loro, che sono degli eletti da Dio, sono nel giusto, guidando a sinistra...
> 
> Ora, questo concetto espresso è chiaramente una estremizzazione pro domo mea, ma rende bene l'idea...io già quattro mesi fa, quando ho mollato i vari forum dove sono iscritto, per seguire questa mia evoluzione sentimentale, avevo comunque ben chiaro che l'avventura, se tale si fosse rivelata, l'avrei vissuta secondo i mie dettami, ma assolutamente, non essendo io fatto della stessa pasta di queste pettegole che mi hanno criticato e, a latere, la mia compagna, mai avrei immaginato comportamenti talmente velenosi solo per il fatto che una banalissima differenza di età avrebbe scatenato...oltretutto in soggetti non direttamente interessati.
> 
> ...


Molto vero.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no
> quanto fastidio dà il godersela
> a quelli che loro malgrado non possono
> 
> ...


Penso che più il fastidio che io me la goda, entri in gioco il fatto che io mi permetta di ribaltare schemi precostituiti da questo sistema sopratutto religioso e massimamente bigotto...divertendomi pure senza provare sentimenti di vergogna verso gli altri...sopratutto avendolo deciso personalmente senza considerare quella vergogna instillata da quella morale corrente cui si vorrebbe demandare il tutto.

Questo "ruga", alla gente normale...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'essere umano ... già da sempre osserva ciò che lo circonda ...
> niente di nuovo o di così eclatante ... anzi ...
> ...


Cioè?


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può andare in tangenziale?


ci può andare con lo stesso successo di un gatto  

 io con le moto potenti ho già dato e ho esaurito la fase centaura sborona attiva, per divnetare una normalissima scooterista


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci può andare con lo stesso successo di un gatto
> 
> io con le moto potenti ho già dato e ho esaurito la fase centaura sborona attiva, per divnetare una normalissima scooterista


Ma non si tratta di moto potenti o meno, è che lo scooter è proprio la morte delle due ruote.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diciamo che in ogni caso, per me, queste cose o altre, non costituiscono ostacolo alla vita che io decido di condurre...essendo da sempre controcorrente, sono abituato a ragionare come gli inglesi, convinti che tutto il mondo stia sbagliando, guidando a destra, mentre loro, che sono degli eletti da Dio, sono nel giusto, guidando a sinistra...
> 
> Ora, questo concetto espresso è chiaramente una estremizzazione pro domo mea, ma rende bene l'idea...io già quattro mesi fa, quando ho mollato i vari forum dove sono iscritto, per seguire questa mia evoluzione sentimentale, avevo comunque ben chiaro che l'avventura, se tale si fosse rivelata, l'avrei vissuta secondo i mie dettami, ma assolutamente, non essendo io fatto della stessa pasta di queste pettegole che mi hanno criticato e, a latere, la mia compagna, mai avrei immaginato comportamenti talmente velenosi solo per il fatto che una banalissima differenza di età avrebbe scatenato...oltretutto in soggetti non direttamente interessati.
> 
> ...



ok, hai fatto bene a precisarlo
avevo capito che si parlasse di pettegolezzi, e non di libero arbitrio
...che, da buona giansenista, poco mi tange...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci può andare con lo stesso successo di un gatto
> 
> io con le moto potenti ho già dato e ho esaurito la fase centaura sborona attiva, per divnetare una normalissima scooterista


Sono interessata a capire quale può essere una moto sicura per quel tipo di spostamenti. Temo che non esista :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diciamo che in ogni caso, per me, queste cose o altre, non costituiscono ostacolo alla vita che io decido di condurre...essendo da sempre controcorrente, sono abituato a ragionare come gli inglesi, convinti che tutto il mondo stia sbagliando, guidando a destra, mentre loro, che sono degli eletti da Dio, sono nel giusto, guidando a sinistra...
> 
> Ora, questo concetto espresso è chiaramente una estremizzazione pro domo mea, ma rende bene l'idea...io già quattro mesi fa, quando ho mollato i vari forum dove sono iscritto, per seguire questa mia evoluzione sentimentale, avevo comunque ben chiaro che l'avventura, se tale si fosse rivelata, l'avrei vissuta secondo i mie dettami, ma assolutamente, non essendo io fatto della stessa pasta di queste pettegole che mi hanno criticato e, a latere, la mia compagna, mai avrei immaginato comportamenti talmente velenosi solo per il fatto che una banalissima differenza di età avrebbe scatenato...oltretutto in soggetti non direttamente interessati.
> 
> ...


Fantastica la ragazza! Solo poco tempo fa ti spiegava chi era Socrate, adesso ti ha già finito il programma del liceo di filosofia :up:.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E, fuori dai denti: i giap fanno moto migliori delle italiane, costruttivamente, ma quelle italiane sono più belle! Fine OT


ma manco per sta fungià!! E' proprio il contrario!! 

Difatti io Giap tutta la vita! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Diciamo che in ogni caso, per me, queste cose o altre, non costituiscono ostacolo alla vita che io decido di condurre...essendo da sempre controcorrente, sono abituato a ragionare come gli inglesi, convinti che tutto il mondo stia sbagliando, guidando a destra, mentre loro, che sono degli eletti da Dio, sono nel giusto, guidando a sinistra...
> 
> Ora, questo concetto espresso è chiaramente una estremizzazione pro domo mea, ma rende bene l'idea...io già quattro mesi fa, quando ho mollato i vari forum dove sono iscritto, per seguire questa mia evoluzione sentimentale, avevo comunque ben chiaro che l'avventura, se tale si fosse rivelata, l'avrei vissuta secondo i mie dettami, ma assolutamente, non essendo io fatto della stessa pasta di queste pettegole che mi hanno criticato e, a latere, la mia compagna, mai avrei immaginato comportamenti talmente velenosi solo per il fatto che una banalissima differenza di età avrebbe scatenato...oltretutto in soggetti non direttamente interessati.
> 
> ...


Ma porco mondo citi due persone mica da poco eh?
Vediamo sto Spinoza...
Cacciato dalla comunità ebraica per le sue idee
Un uomo che passò la vita a fare occhiali pur di essere libero di pensare quello che voleva pensare no?

Poi sulla maldicenza...
Sallo...
Questo posto è sovrano per tutto ciò...

Infatti sulla mia persona è stato detto e scritto di tutto e di più...

Ma non hanno mai alcuna prova...

E in definitiva è molto divertente dar da mangiare alle maldicenti...

Ingoiano subito no?

Tu prova a confortare le convinzioni altrui...
Ne trai sempre beneficio
e la fai franca no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono interessata a capire quale può essere una moto sicura per quel tipo di spostamenti. Temo che non esista :mrgreen:


iniziamo con il precisare che moto e sPuter sono due cose completamente diverse e che non si possono manco paragonare. L'unica cosa identica è il numero delle ruote.

In termini tecnici una moto è ASSOLUTAMENTE più sicura di uno sPuter in quando ciclistica, Freni, gomme, motore. Sono studiati per essere performanti a velocita tali per cui a 50km/h sono molto più sicuri. Inoltre ci dovremmo anche aggiungere che, in genere, un motociclista utilizza vestiario per lo meno superiore, in termini protettivi, a giacca e pantaloni di cotone. 
Vorrei vedere quanti sPuteristi usano il casco integrale ( unico casco serio ) ed il paraschiena..... vabbè ma lo so già. Nessuno.

Il vero pericolo sono quasi sempre gli automobilisti e lo scarso senso civico al volante. Fosse per me decuplicherei le multe e toglierei le patenti per secoli e buona parte degli utenti delle strade. Ma poi non si venderebbero più auto e quindi meglio l'anarchia...


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo citi due persone mica da poco eh?
> Vediamo sto Spinoza...
> Cacciato dalla comunità ebraica per le sue idee
> Un uomo che passò la vita a fare occhiali pur di essere libero di pensare quello che voleva pensare no?
> ...


questo posto?
perchè, il resto del mondo no?
il 90% delle chiacchiere che si sentono in giro sono, appunto, chiacchiere!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> iniziamo con il precisare che moto e sPuter sono due cose completamente diverse e che non si possono manco paragonare. L'unica cosa identica è il numero delle ruote.
> 
> In termini tecnici una moto è ASSOLUTAMENTE più sicura di uno sPuter in quando ciclistica, Freni, gomme, motore, sono studiati per essere performanti a velocita tali per cui a 50km/h sono molto più sicuri.
> 
> *Il vero pericolo sono quasi sempre gli automobilisti e lo scarso senso civico al volante*. Fosse per me decuplicherei le multe e toglierei le patenti per secoli e buona parte degli utenti delle strade. Ma poi non si venderebbero più auto e quindi meglio l'anarchia...


Quoto, però il pericolo viene anche da quelli in moto che evitano il traffico a zigzag e sorpassano in autostrada passando a 50cm dalle auto. Dici quindi che una moto potente è più sicura di una meno potente. Però dicevate anche della difficoltà a portarla: intendete forza fisica o abilità data dall'esperienza?


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto, però il pericolo viene anche da quelli in moto che evitano il traffico a zigzag e sorpassano in autostrada passando a 50cm dalle auto. Dici quindi che una moto potente è più sicura di una meno potente. Però dicevate anche della difficoltà a portarla: intendete forza fisica o abilità data dall'esperienza?



ci vuole anche forza fisica
il mio 125 era di 100 kg, di più ho guidato qualcosa ma non mi sentivo sicura
poi gli unici voli che ho fatto erano colpa mia, una volta mi è scoppiata una gomma, un'altra mi è partita in frenata sul bagnato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto, però il pericolo viene anche da quelli in moto che evitano il traffico a zigzag e sorpassano in autostrada passando a 50cm dalle auto. Dici quindi che una moto potente è più sicura di una meno potente. Però dicevate anche della difficoltà a portarla: intendete forza fisica o abilità data dall'esperienza?


Vabbè ogni categoria ha i suoi imbecilli. :mrgreen:

La forza fisica serve solo da ferma. In marcia è una questione di tecnica. Spingere sui manubri, sulla pedalina, spostare il peso... etc etc
E' l'esperienza che la rende più o meno sicura. Sopratutto quando ti fa prevedere le cagate degli altri.

Poi viviamo in un paese dove il 99.9% degli automobilisti è convinto che non si debbano usare le freccie sulle rotonde........ e che semafori, dare la precedenza , stop e varie regole siano solo un consiglio.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica la ragazza! Solo poco tempo fa ti spiegava chi era Socrate, adesso ti ha già finito il programma del liceo di filosofia :up:.


Non fare la furba...sei l'unica ad avere, *forse*, capito qualcosa...però o non hai voluto esprimerti meglio oppure non ne sei capace...a te la scelta.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non fare la furba...sei l'unica ad avere, *forse*, capito qualcosa...però o non hai voluto esprimerti meglio oppure non ne sei capace...a te la scelta.


Compà, mò non tirartela troppo.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, mò non tirartela troppo.



Frase infelice, direi...c'è qualcosa e non è il modo di esprimersi, dai...parla, se sai, altrimenti taci per sempre...

Al di là della maniera di esporre, la mia vicenda è assolutamente vera, checchè ve ne dispiaccia o meno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Frase infelice, direi...c'è qualcosa e non è il modo di esprimersi, dai...parla, se sai, altrimenti taci per sempre...
> 
> Al di là della maniera di esporre, la mia vicenda è assolutamente vera, checchè ve ne dispiaccia o meno...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non mi riferivo alla tua vicenda. Sto dicendo che non è che chissà quali concetti da eletti tiri fuori, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto, però il pericolo viene anche da quelli in moto che evitano il traffico a zigzag e sorpassano in autostrada passando a 50cm dalle auto.* Dici quindi che una moto potente è più sicura di una meno potente.* Però dicevate anche della difficoltà a portarla: intendete forza fisica o abilità data dall'esperienza?


Non necessariamente. Quello che intendeva dire è che un mezzo nato per certe prestazioni probabilmente, in termini di pura efficacia, a velocità basse a livello di sicurezza attiva è più performante di uno che a sessanta km/h sta tirato per il collo.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla tua vicenda. Sto dicendo che non è che chissà quali concetti da eletti tiri fuori, eh.


Ma figurati...io eletto? Hai sbagliato tutto...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Ma figurati...io eletto? Hai sbagliato tutto...


E allora vai tranquillo che qua chi ha capito qualcosa non siete solamente tu e la tua coetanea che la pensa al contrario di te.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica la ragazza! Solo poco tempo fa ti spiegava chi era Socrate, adesso ti ha già finito il programma del liceo di filosofia :up:.


E ieri sera mi ha detto che ha trovato in una bancarella di libri usati, in corso Vercelli, un Kamasutra d'epoca...sta pensando di leggerlo insieme a me...ridendo naturalmente, ma il pensiero mi intriga...ho sempre amato le filosofie orientali...


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora vai tranquillo che qua chi ha capito qualcosa non siete solamente tu e la tua coetanea che la pensa al contrario di te.



Meno male...essere fraintesi fa male...specie se si parla dicendo comunque una verità...


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E ieri sera mi ha detto che ha trovato in una bancarella di libri usati, in corso Vercelli, un Kamasutra d'epoca...sta pensando di leggerlo insieme a me...ridendo naturalmente, ma il pensiero mi intriga...ho sempre amato le filosofie orientali...


Ciao,

bene ... c'è da divertirsi ... 

ma anche di essere "slogati" ... 

inizia a fare qualche esercizio ... :mrgreen: ... 

(scherzo ehh!) 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questo posto?
> perchè, il resto del mondo no?
> il 90% delle chiacchiere che si sentono in giro sono, appunto, chiacchiere!


Ma è divertente quando riesci a convincere le persone della verità delle loro chiacchere no?
Poi ti dicono...
Ah le prove non le ho, ma sai se io sono convinta di una cosa è così...perchè io ne sono convinta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Adesso free dammella
perchè io mi sono convinto in base a quello che tu scrivi
che sei un putanon...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è divertente quando riesci a convincere le persone della verità delle loro chiacchere no?
> Poi ti dicono...
> Ah le prove non le ho, ma sai se io sono convinta di una cosa è così...perchè io ne sono convinta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ou, prendi il numeretto e mettiti in fila, screanzato.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, prendi il numeretto e mettiti in fila, screanzato.


Io?
C'è la ius primae contis no?
Sai quante suore ho trasformato in messaline?

Per la gioia di Lothar e i suoi vicini?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono subdolo no?
Lei mi chiede passione io la ricopro di lussuria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi mi fa maledetto conte...mi sono goduta troppo adesso non riesco più a farne a meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> C'è la ius primae contis no?
> Sai quante suore ho trasformato in messaline?
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Dove vai che sei piccolo e malcavato, a te per sdraiarti con una basta una cassetta della frutta. Quali messaline e messalone.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vabbè ogni categoria ha i suoi imbecilli. :mrgreen:
> 
> La forza fisica serve solo da ferma. In marcia è una questione di tecnica. Spingere sui manubri, sulla pedalina, spostare il peso... etc etc
> E' l'esperienza che la rende più o meno sicura. Sopratutto quando ti fa prevedere le cagate degli altri.
> ...


La vorrebbe prendere mio figlio. Mi avete convinta: lo sconsiglierò:mrgreen::mrgreen:.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vorrebbe prendere mio figlio. Mi avete convinta: lo sconsiglierò:mrgreen::mrgreen:.


Mannò. Dipende da quanto è maturo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non fare la furba...sei l'unica ad avere, *forse*, capito qualcosa...però o non hai voluto esprimerti meglio oppure non ne sei capace...a te la scelta.


A parte che tu hai detto di non aver studiato e quindi potresti tu non esserne in grado, sai che senso ha discutere di premesse filosofiche con chi si è innamorato! Goditi quel che ti è capitato. La mia opinione resta la stessa, in linea generale, ma del tuo caso non mi interessa, nel senso che non mi tocca. Vivi e stai meglio che può! Non capisco lei  a te ti capisco benissimo anch'io trovo più attraenti i trentenni (i ventenni no, troppo bimbi) dei sessantenni, pensa un po'


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Quello che intendeva dire è che un mezzo nato per certe prestazioni probabilmente, in termini di pura efficacia, a velocità basse a livello di sicurezza attiva è più performante di uno che a sessanta km/h sta tirato per il collo.


:up: lo immaginavo, vale anche per le auto e i frullatori. Il fatto è che un mezzo potente invoglia di più a sfruttarne le potenzialità  ribadisco che sconsiglierò.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E ieri sera mi ha detto che ha trovato in una bancarella di libri usati, in corso Vercelli, un Kamasutra d'epoca...sta pensando di leggerlo insieme a me...ridendo naturalmente, ma il pensiero mi intriga...ho sempre amato le filosofie orientali...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fantastico! Però in corso Vercelli non ci sono bancarelle, neppure di libri.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: lo immaginavo, vale anche per le auto e i frullatori. Il fatto è che un mezzo potente invoglia di più a sfruttarne le potenzialità  ribadisco che sconsiglierò.


E' vero, e tante volte quello che realmente ti frega è la troppa confidenza che hai col mezzo. Per quello ti dicevo che dipende più che altro dalla maturità di tuo figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Dipende da quanto è maturo.


Gli serve in tangenziale. Ci vado tutti i giorni. Meglio di no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vorrebbe prendere mio figlio. Mi avete convinta: lo sconsiglierò:mrgreen::mrgreen:.


Dipende da che testa ha. Purtroppo la moto, sopratutto in quel periodo in cui inizi a prendere sicurezza, è molto pericolosa. A mia figlia la comprerò di sicuro. Ma solo per la pista. 

In strada andrà con i mezzi.....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli serve in tangenziale. Ci vado tutti i giorni. Meglio di no.



La tangenziale, come le autostrade, sono le strade meno pericolose dopo i passi di montagna. E' la città il vero problema.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dipende da che testa ha. Purtroppo la moto, sopratutto in quel periodo in cui inizi a prendere sicurezza, è molto pericolosa. A mia figlia la comprerò di sicuro. Ma solo per la pista.
> 
> In strada andrà con i mezzi.....
> 
> ...


Insomma, io ogni volta prevedo movimenti assurdi ed evito un paio di "indisciplinati". Non ha esperienza e dovrebbe usarla da subito lì. Cercherò di convincerlo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma, io ogni volta prevedo movimenti assurdi ed evito un paio di "indisciplinati". Non ha esperienza e dovrebbe usarla da subito lì. Cercherò di convincerlo


Brunetta, tanto non credere che uno si compra una moto e subito inizia ad andare come un pazzo. Le sensazioni sono esponenziali. Sopratutto all'inizio.

La forza dell'aria che sbatte addosso, l'instabilità, il peso.... la prima curva della mia vita l'ho fatta con il pullman che mi suonava perchè andavo troppo piano. Ed io che mi sentivo sdraiato a terra. AHHAHAHAHAHAHA
Il pericolo vero arriva dopo. Quando stai imparando a gestirla ed hai imparato abbastanza bene la tecnica di guida. Quando sai come frenare bene, quando sai come fare le curve in sicurezza, quando inizia a pensare che "tu non cadrai mai!". poi cadi...

Un buon abbigliamento ( non sempre costosissimo ) è l'unico modo per evitare i piccoli/medi infortuni. Senza un abbigliamento decente nessuno dovrebbe proprio salirci su una due ruote!
Un mio collega ha un braccio con il gomito fisso per una caduta a 20km/h.... gomito distrutto. Non aveva abbigliamento adeguato. 
Io con abbigliamento adeguato mi sono cappottato 3 volte a 70km/h, per evitare un pirla, con la moto sopra di me e ne sono uscito quasi illeso. Va anche a culo....

comunque in caso serva non farti problemi a chiedere. Faccio parte di una associazione per la guida in sicurezza e l'abbigliemento veramente sicuro. ne so un pochino 

Ps.. la moto ed il casco... BIANCHI!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Brunetta, tanto non credere che uno si compra una moto e subito inizia ad andare come un pazzo. Le sensazioni sono esponenziali. Sopratutto all'inizio.
> 
> *La forza dell'aria che sbatte addosso, l'instabilità, il peso*.... la prima curva della mia vita l'ho fatta con il pullman che mi suonava perchè andavo troppo piano. Ed *io che mi sentivo sdraiato a terra*. AHHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *Il pericolo vero arriva dopo*. Quando stai imparando a gestirla ed hai imparato abbastanza bene la tecnica di guida. Quando sai come frenare bene, quando sai come fare le curve in sicurezza, quando inizia a pensare che "tu non cadrai mai!". poi cadi...
> ...


Non far leggere questo post all'associazione: mi hai convinta a convincerlo di non prenderla!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che tu hai detto di non aver studiato e quindi potresti tu non esserne in grado, sai che senso ha discutere di premesse filosofiche con chi si è innamorato! Goditi quel che ti è capitato. La mia opinione resta la stessa, in linea generale, ma del tuo caso non mi interessa, nel senso che non mi tocca. Vivi e stai meglio che può! Non capisco lei  a te ti capisco benissimo anch'io trovo più attraenti i trentenni (i ventenni no, troppo bimbi) dei sessantenni, pensa un po'


Vedo perfettamente che non hai capito...ne sono contento, per motivi che so io...naturalmente senza nessuna offesa alla tua intelligenza, sia ben chiaro, ma non era quello che intendevo.

Accetto con gioia la tua conclusione...


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fantastico! Però in corso Vercelli non ci sono bancarelle, neppure di libri.



Quando ci sono, sono vicine all'edicola, nello slargo dove c'è il viale...può essere che in questo periodo siano assenti...mica ti vengono a chiamare a casa per avvisarti...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Quando ci sono, sono vicine all'edicola, nello slargo dove c'è il viale...può essere che in questo periodo siano assenti...mica ti vengono a chiamare a casa per avvisarti...


Intendi in via Cimarosa? Ma se adesso sono in ferie come ha trovato il libro ieri?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non far leggere questo post all'associazione: mi hai convinta a convincerlo di non prenderla!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mica è un associazione che vende moto o abbigliamento. E' una associazione con il solo scopo di far capire che coprendosi nel modo corretto si possono evitare brutti danni per incidenti piccolissimi. 

In ogni caso tieni conto che prima o poi ne avrà una. Ora non la comprerai tu ma quando potrò permettersela la prenderà lo stesso. Tanto vale essere pronti e sapere cosa comprare.

Io dico sempre risparmiate qualche migliaio di euro sulla moto ma comprate l'abbigliamento corretto. E non è mai quello in vendita nei negozi specializzati.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica è un associazione che vende moto o abbigliamento. E' una associazione con il solo scopo di far capire che coprendosi nel modo corretto si possono evitare brutti danni per incidenti piccolissimi.
> 
> In ogni caso tieni conto che prima o poi ne avrà una. Ora non la comprerai tu ma quando potrò permettersela la prenderà lo stesso. Tanto vale essere pronti e sapere cosa comprare.
> 
> Io dico sempre risparmiate qualche migliaio di euro sulla moto ma comprate l'abbigliamento corretto. E non è mai quello in vendita nei negozi specializzati.


Se deciderà, ti chiederò in mp, grazie . La comprerebbe lui, da me sa che mai l'avrebbe, per più motivi :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se deciderà, ti chiederò in mp, grazie . La comprerebbe lui, da me sa che mai l'avrebbe, per più motivi :mrgreen:


allora la prenderà ..... aspetto Pm.


----------



## ilnikko (11 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Ho una fireblade 954*.
> 
> Conosco e portato la tua moto, in pista non si può, in velocità è stabile se la si sa portare, quasi unica moto che a mio sapere supera la soglia dei 300 km orari. E' una questione di fisica, perchè nessuna moto riesce a superare quella soglia, chi dice che la supera non mette in conto la leggerezza della moto, la perdita di stabilità della ruota che slitta impercettibilmente facendo credere al contakm che si sono passati i 300 km.
> 
> Complimenti, ci vogliono due palle così per portarla. Quasi come le moto degli anni 80.


Ammortizzatore di sterzo....presto !! :mrgreen:
per le sbacchettate era peggio della mia Ninja 1000....un po' grattuggiata a dire il vero,ma non sono io,è l'asfalto che mi viene incontro,'sto bastardo :mrgreen:

ot dell'ot : Brunetta e Barabba mi sa' che siamo della stessa zona


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ammortizzatore di sterzo....presto !! :mrgreen:
> per le sbacchettate era peggio della mia Ninja 1000....un po' grattuggiata a dire il vero,ma non sono io,è l'asfalto che mi viene incontro,'sto bastardo :mrgreen:
> 
> ot dell'ot : Brunetta e Barabba mi sa' che siamo della stessa zona


Io Milano. Avevo capito che tu eri a ovest.


----------



## ilnikko (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io Milano. Avevo capito che tu eri a ovest.


Azz...ho detto una fesseria. Avete nominato c.so Vercelli e via Cimarosa e mi sono subito suonate familiari,tra l'altro sono nella stessa zona pure qui.
Come non detto.


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ammortizzatore di sterzo....presto !! :mrgreen:
> per le sbacchettate era peggio della mia Ninja 1000....un po' grattuggiata a dire il vero,ma non sono io,è l'asfalto che mi viene incontro,'sto bastardo :mrgreen:
> 
> ot dell'ot : Brunetta e Barabba mi sa' che siamo della stessa zona


Io sono fuori e pure provincia...40 km...un nulla con l'auto...


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi in via Cimarosa? Ma se adesso sono in ferie come ha trovato il libro ieri?


E chi sono io per sapere se è vero che lo ha trovato ieri?  A me così ha detto...magari lo ha avuto da un amica...magari è una di quelle frasi a effetto che voi donne fate spesso, con le intenzioni di sondare chi vi sta accanto, secondo i vostri parametri personali...

Io mi limito ad abboccare, essendo innamorato...   :smile:    :smile:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è divertente quando riesci a convincere le persone della verità delle loro chiacchere no?
> Poi ti dicono...
> Ah le prove non le ho, ma sai se io sono convinta di una cosa è così...perchè io ne sono convinta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



vedi Conte dove sta la differenza tra una malignità e un pettegolezzo?
da quello che scrivo avresti potuto pensare che in realtà sono ... chi lo sa, ma non un puttanone


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E ieri sera mi ha detto che ha trovato in una bancarella di libri usati, in corso Vercelli, *un Kamasutra d'epoca..*.sta pensando di leggerlo insieme a me...ridendo naturalmente, ma il pensiero mi intriga...ho sempre amato le filosofie orientali...



quello di Jacovitti??


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> E chi sono io per sapere se è vero che lo ha trovato ieri?  A me così ha detto...magari lo ha avuto da un amica...magari è una di quelle frasi a effetto che voi donne fate spesso, con le intenzioni di sondare chi vi sta accanto, secondo i vostri parametri personali...
> 
> Io mi limito ad abboccare, essendo innamorato...   :smile:    :smile:


Ah l'amour


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah l'amour


A te Colombo te fa na pippa, comunque.


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di moto potenti o meno, è che lo scooter è proprio la morte delle due ruote.


è chiaro che è la morte delle due ruote ma non potevo pagare 2 assicurazioni di moto/scooter e la macchina, non sono mica briatore.
poi d'inverno va' sempre a finire che il ducatone fa prendere un mucchio di freddo e allora si passa allo scooter che è più protetto.
finchè un giorno si decide che è finita lì


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vedi Conte dove sta la differenza tra una malignità e un pettegolezzo?
> da quello che scrivo avresti potuto pensare che in realtà sono ... chi lo sa, ma non un puttanone


Beh...
Io ne sono convinto.
E credimi quando sono convinto tu puoi essere anche suora.
Ma pestolo i piedi e ripeto all'infinito lo stesso mantra finchè tu per sfinimento dirai...
Ok...va ben sono un putanon basta che la pianti...

E io ti dirò....visto che avevo visto giusto? Sono un Conte obiettivo io eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Io ne sono convinto.
> E credimi quando sono convinto tu puoi essere anche suora.
> Ma pestolo i piedi e ripeto all'infinito lo stesso mantra finchè tu per sfinimento dirai...
> ...



no, sei un boccalone, ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, sei un boccalone, ovviamente


Ah quello senz'altro no?
Ma infatti scambio le streghe per fate...

Ma poi...ma poi...ma poi...


Ecco poi piango perchè mi dicono un sacco di malignità e cattiverie ecco...

Adesso faccio come Barabba...amiche solo sotto gli anta...
E che cazzo...

Anzi sotto anche gli enta....

Tutte da venti
che aprono il culo e stringono i denti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quello senz'altro no?
> *Ma infatti scambio le streghe per fate...*
> 
> Ma poi...ma poi...ma poi...
> ...


hai provato a metterti gli occhiali??
oppure chiedi a me, ovviamente
...prego


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai provato a metterti gli occhiali??
> oppure chiedi a me, ovviamente
> ...prego


Ma sono loro che iniziano così...
io sono una fatina buona...le altre donne sono tutte streghe...
Non ne sei convinto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te Colombo te fa na pippa, comunque.


D'altronde lei non pensa più a quello che penso io, mi è parso di capire, e quindi le sue energie mentali le può applicare in sottili investigazioni verbali...

Magari ho capito male io, ma il conte dice che a lei gli uomini non garbano più di tanto se vecchi...e sui giovani non ha accennato nulla, mi pare, tranne un velato pensiero di raffronto con la mia situazione, invertita...

:smile:  :smile:


----------



## barabba (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah l'amour


Appunto...e per stare in tema, ho appena finito di confermarle un ristorantino indiano, in centro, per sabato sera...dovendo filosofeggiare in modo orientale, tanto vale farlo in modo coordinato...


----------



## barabba (1 Agosto 2013)

Da domani sera ce la godiamo al residence in Puglia...buone ferie a tutti voi e spero di non schiattare causa caldo e sforzi...

  :up:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Da domani sera ce la godiamo al residence in Puglia...buone ferie a tutti voi e spero di non schiattare causa caldo e sforzi...
> 
> :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

verde mio.


----------

